# Adult: Guide to Unlawful Carnal Knowledge



## Anabstercorian (Jun 8, 2002)

Welcome to the new thread!  Please go back to the old thread and copy over any documents you had there to THIS thread as soon as possible.

-- CURRENT HOT TOPIC --

Piercing jewelry magic items:  How should they work?

(Just make them magic items that don't take up slots - double cost as normal.)

(Let's make the Needles of Piercing, which let you replace another item slot with a piercing item.)

(Let's let you replace any slot with a piercing item without need for Needles of Piercing, and have them somewhere between x1 and x2 cost to balance this.)


----------



## Default Name Player (Jun 10, 2002)

I haven't been involved in this project at all, but I thought I'd throw in some suggestions about piercing jewelry:

- the more piercings = more power. Hence, a +5 effect would require 5 different piercings (or something to that effect). 

- a limiting factor might be similar to the tattoo magic in the FR campaign book, where it's a spell and there's a set number of effects you can choose from. Limiting factor could be a set # of effects you can have active.

- Other Types of limits could be the # of piercings utilizing Con stat or Con bonus or piercing related level, or a mix thereof, as a max # of piercings allowed.

- Another: temp hp reduction based on number of piercings "in use"? (magically charged)


----------



## Lily Inverse (Jun 10, 2002)

I would favor not rquiring a magical item to USE a magical item.  Perhaps allow it to replace any slot at 2X cost.  I'm not too sure about the more normal EARrings though.  I would think those might constitute a "New" set of slots entirely, although perhaps require a matched set (So "ears" is one new slot, not left and right ear being two new slots.)  Have nasty side effects for those trying to bypass the "Matched set" rule.


----------



## 2late (Jun 14, 2002)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *Welcome to the new thread!  Please go back to the old thread and copy over any documents you had there to THIS thread as soon as possible.
> *



 Whats the reason for this? To get everything in one palace withot the discussion? or will the old thread get delteted? Or something else?


----------



## tanilen (Jun 16, 2002)

Here's a question as we near the deadline:

a while back, when we first set the deadline, Isawa was proposing changes to the Sexual Prowess Mechanic as well as altering some of the Sex Tricks. . . 

Is the new rule being worked into the Book?

And Isawa, do we have a list of new sex trick?


----------



## Lily Inverse (Jun 18, 2002)

*First up. . . .*

A repost of something a friend posted to the boards

Hulberry

The Hulberry (also known as the Fuddleberry or Virgin's Bane) is a unique plant that contains a natural aphrodesiac. Thought to have been created by a wizard many years ago, it apparently escaped by cross-pollinating with wild blueberries and now grows in mountainous regions throughout the land. Hulberries resemble blueberries in size and shape, though they are a rich red color that deepens as they become ripe. They have a pleasantly tart flavor and may be used in jellies, juices, pies and other desserts.

Eaten raw, the berries make it easier for a character to become Aroused. The effect is similar to a poison, with an onset period of approximately one hour after ingestion. Instead of taking damage, however, the affected character receives a penalty to their Will save for purposes of resisting arousal checks. The effect is generally mild, -2 or so per "dose" (roughly one handful).

Hulberry Wine: This potent drink, favored by the elves, combines the effects of hulberries with those of alcohol. Thus, anyone drinking hulberry wine will start to become aroused at the same time they begin to lose their inhibitions. Overindulging in Hulberry Wine is not advised unless one is not easily embarrassed.

Due to the increased potency of Hulberry wine, affected characters receive a -3 to their will save for the purpose of resisting arousal checks. Furthermore, the wine itself forces an arousal check every few minutes (more often as the character drinks more) and characters are also faced with the consequences of being drunk as per d20 rules.

There you go. Comments and the like are welcome, of course.


-- Spoffy


----------



## Lily Inverse (Jun 18, 2002)

*Secondly. . . .*

My own take on Anab's Savage Plains concept

*The Savage Plains*_

It is a place where the men are separated from the children
It is where competition reins supreme
It is the place where women serve men, eternally_

The Savage Plains is a demiplane counterminus to and coexistent with the Plane of Eros.  It can be reached via the Eros Shift spell used specifically to reach this place, or via one of the rare portals from the Prime Material Plane into the heart of these lands.

Life on the Savage Plains is both a monotonous and suicidally dangerous.  Each morning, all the men of the planes awaken from nights of true bliss (more on these nights later) to find themselves in a dilemma.  No edible items that are gathered on the plains last more than a single day without being reduced to rot, so the men must hunt their own.  However, all the food on the Plains that can be hunted is hunting the men.  As a result, life is exceedingly difficult here.  If that were it, perhaps it would be bearable, but magic is also barely operative here. 

What would make any sane man stay in this place, then?  Well, it’s rather simple.  When night falls, from hidden places the Nymphs of the Savage Plains emerge.  Each man recieves, at the beginning of each night, a docile, obedient, and overwhelmingly attractive plaything for the entire night.  If one has sex with one of these nymphs, it counts as an hour of sleep for purposes of rest, so the men no longer need sleep and can enjoy the company of the nymphs all night.  In the morning these feminine beauties become insubstantial as they flee back to their homes, and the cycle begins again.

*Savage Plains traits*

_Mildly Chaos-Aligned:_  Characters of Lawful alignemtn suffer a –2 Circumstance penalty to all charisma-based checks while here.

_Impeded Magic:_ No spell effect over 2nd level can be used by men here, and any effect that can conjure food or water covers the caster in a scent that attracts the land’s animals to the caster (without conjuring the food).  

_Limited Magic:_ Women are unaffected by the level-limit stricture, but may only use enchantment, illusion, and sex-related magics.  Other spells cause the caster to become aroused as per the spell for ten minutes per spell level (although no material components are consumed, the spell is erased from a wizardess’ memory without further effect, and sorceresses use up a spell slot.)

_Entrapping:_ Female humanoids that find themselves trapped on the Plains are entirely ignored by the native inhabitants, humanoid and animal alike unless the women attract attention to themselves.  However, upon entering the plane they immediately feel a stiffling presence about them.  They must make a Will saving throw at DC 20 or become  confused as per the spell for one hour, wandering away from their point of entry unless forcibly stopped, often unable to make their way back.  After that, every day spent on the Plains requires another Will save at DC 20 + the number of days spent on the plane or suffer the following effects.

*1 failed:* Woman has effective Wisdom score reduced by 1(minimum 3), Charisma enhanced by 2, and feels reluctant to take any action if unsupported by someone else (preferably male, but an unaffected woman can help)

*2 failed:* Woman has effective Wisdom score reduced by 3, Charisma increased by 4, and treats any orders by males as if they had used a Command spell on her.

*3 failed:* Woman's effective Wisdom reduced by 4, Charisma increased by 6, and begins to feel compelled to move towards the nearest Nymph colony. (More later)

*4 failed:* Effective Wisdom reduced by 6, Charisma increased by 6, and will obey any non-lethal, non-violent order from any male unless a save against the current plane DC is made.

*5 failed:* Effective Wisdom reduced by 7, Charisma increased by 10, and she feels compelled to both go naked and is striken with the nymphomania insanity. 

*6 failed:* The woman becomes a Nymph of The Savage Plains (Retaining her own modified Wisdom and Charisma scores.)  Immediately apply the template while ignoring the modifiers given for those scores already modified.


Leaving the Plains will reverse these effects at a rate of one failed save per day, including corresponding decreases in Charisma.  Note that priestesses of any diety of carnal lust are spared the Wisdom loss, but instead suffers a like penalty to her Intelligence score.

A note on Gender: Some rare beings are known to exist on another level from their physical bodies, and sometimes have a “gender” opposite of the physical one.  While these cases are rare, the Savage Plains treat these individuals as members of their “true” gender rather than their physical one.  Males who are treated as females slowly shapeshift to become female over the first three failed saves, and will not take any measures to prevent this or return to normal.  Indeed, “she” will look on this prospect with horror and revultion.

*Nymph Colonies*

These are places where the Nymphs stay during the days.  No creature other than a feamle humanoid can approach normally, as all others are filled with overwhelming disgust (Will save DC 15 each round within a quarter mile of the center or flee at maximum rate)   Many nymphs sleep, but at each colony one or two (Usually of medium level in a heroic character class) remains awake to trap new arrivals.  Additionally, at all times these glades are filled with the soothing, hypnotic sound of birds singing and the breezes blowing gently, with soft, fragrant places to lie down.  In addition, the fruits are infused with the energy of the Plains themselves.  Women who eat them must make a saving throw as if a full day had passed.  If brought off the plane, they retain these qualities (thus large numbers of the fruit are quite valuable to certain disreputable sorts)

Upon entering one of these sites, a woman must make a Will save against 10 + the number of days spent on the plane or fall into a slumber of erotic dreams.  Under this enchantment, the woman must make saves against the plane every hour instead of every day.  Failure indicates the dreams have had a permanent effect on her, adding the nymphomania insanity after the first failure.


----------



## Lily Inverse (Jun 18, 2002)

*Third, and help wanted*

A little "magical item" based on the above

*Nymph Fruits*

These fruits, from the Savage Plains, have slightly different effects if consumed off-plane.  While they each force a save, and failed saves have the same consequences as above, the fruits cannot apply the Nymph template alone.  Also, after three saves there is a ten percent cumulative chance per day that the woman will be pulled into the Plains, so long as she remains at three or more failed saves.  Planting a tree with seeds from one of these fruits results in a tree in one year which produces more of that type of fruit  Many abaondonded towns feature one of these trees, as the women became addicted to the fruit and faded away, leaving the men to go elsewhere.


Also, I'm having trouble with the nymphs themselves.  If someone could help me (or even do their own version of the template) it would be helpful.


----------



## Lily Inverse (Jun 22, 2002)

BUMP!


----------



## hong (Jun 22, 2002)

Out of interest *cough cough* have you guys got a Bulletproof Nudity feat yet? 


Bulletproof Nudity [General]

Prereqs: BAB +1, Cha 15+

Benefit: You may add your Cha bonus to your AC when not wearing armour. If you are actually nude (no clothing), you add double your Cha bonus to AC instead and your opponents suffer a 25% miss chance on attacks.

Special: This feat only works against members of the opposite sex (and homosexual members of your own sex).


Feel free to hack it to pieces.


----------



## Lily Inverse (Jun 22, 2002)

Bulletproof Nudity [General]

Prereqs: BAB +6, Cha 18+, Sex Appeal, Body to Die For

Benefit: You may add your Cha bonus to your AC when not wearing armour. If you are actually nude (no clothing), you add double your Cha bonus to AC instead and your opponents suffer a 25% miss chance on attacks.

Special: This feat only works against members of the opposite sex (and homosexual members of your own sex).


Works better as a custom chain feat with two we've already got.

*EDIT:*  Corrected the BAB in the prerequisites.  This feat isn't quote powerful enough to require a BAB higher than some deities.


----------



## kolvar (Jun 23, 2002)

sorry for not participating lately. been laid and not at the computer often. The bulletproof nudity in the second version seems better, though still powerful (quite a feat for bards and sorcerers: +8 on AC most of the time, if you play a female in most campaigns? wow! 
What about gays affected?
What about spell, that show the spellcaster as the desired object of lust?)


----------



## Lily Inverse (Jun 23, 2002)

Well, by the time a Sorceress acquires that high of a BAB it might not matter too much.  Also, this denies you the use of any worn magical item (I would require ABSOLUTE nudity, so no piercings aside from maybe ears) for the full benefit.


----------



## 2late (Jun 24, 2002)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> * Please go back to the old thread and copy over any documents you had there to THIS thread as soon as possible.
> *




Don't undestand why, but here we go:
---------------------
Conversions from old Editions:

The (dreaded)Girdle of Femininity/Masculinity: This broad leather band appears to as a normal Belt or girdle. Once buckled on, it will instantly and irreversible change its wearers gender to the opposite. It then loses all power. Ten percent of these girdles are actually cursed to remove all sex from the wearer. 
After use, the character is partwise immune to shapechange: No mater what kind of magic is used, the new form will be noticeable of the wearers new gender.
If it is desired to restore the character's original sex, a wish might work with a 50% chance, whereas a miracle works automatically (if this request is not in opposite to the deities nature).
Caster level: 15th Perquisites: Create Wondrous Item, Polymorph any Object, Bestow Curse or Wish/Miracle Market Price: 600 Gp

(Conversion from the Old DMG; Price is: Single Use(Polymorph any Object), Use Activated: Spellevel(8)xCasterLevel(15)x50GP=600Gp)

Aromatic Oils
Aromatic oils are a special type of magical potions which powers are power comes from the released scent. They require to be  applied upon a living creature, before they can take effect. Once applied, the aromatic oil gradually needs to react with the wearer for 1d4 rounds before the stated power begins to take effect. The creature wearing the aromatic oil is not affected by its powers, but  all other creatures with a sense of smell and within 5 foot radius of the wearer are subject to its effects. Usually a saving throw is entitled to avoid the effects of an Aromatic Oil.  If the save is successful, the victim suffers no effects and may remain near the wearer without need of further saving throws until a new dose is applied to the wearer.
These precious perfumes are usually found in tiny coppered vials made of glass, clay, metal, or wood. Only a small amount is required per use. A new vial contains enough aromatic oil for 20 applications, a found or used vials usually has 2d10 uses left. An Aromatic Oil evaporates after it looses its potential  and another dose must be applied if the wearer wishes to renew the effect.

Aroma of Dreams: All creatures who come within 5' of the wearer fall asleep if they don't  succeed a will save (DC11). If the save fails they are put to a magical slumber which lasts 1d4+4 Minutes.  Once applied the scent is potent for 3d4 minutes. 
Caster level: 3rd Perquisites: Brew Potion, Sleep; Market Price: 1200 Gp

(Conversion from the 2nd Edition Tome of Magic; 
Price is: Use activated(Sleep), Charged(20 of 50 Charges(all in all 40%)): Spellevel(1)xCasterLevel(3)x2000GPxCharged(1/2)*40%)

Starella's Aphrodisiac: Any creature potentially interested in the wearers race and sex, which approaches within 5 feet becomes enamored with the wearer, as if under the effect of a powerful charm. Potential victims are allowed a Will save (DC16) to avoid this. 
If the save fails, the creature is charmed as long as he or she remains within 5 feet of the wearer and the aphrodisiac is still potent. If the victim leaves the area or the Aphrodisiac loses its effects the charm will wear of in 2d4*10 Minutes.  An affected victim does not behave as if he were a mindless automaton but sees the wearer as an trusted ally and romantic interest to be heeded and protected. The charmed individual, will view words and actions of the wearer in the most favorable way, but this attitude does not extend to others. It is possible for the victim to be overcome by jealousy, viewing all others (and other victims in special) as potential rivals. Once applied the scent is potent for 3d4*10 minutes. 
Caster level: 7th; Perquisites: Brew Potion, Charm Monster; Market Price: 8200 Gp

(Conversion from the 2nd Edition Tome of Magic; 
Price is: Use activated(Charm Monster), Charged(20 of 50 Charges(all in all 40%)): Spellevel(3)xCasterLevel(7)x2000GPxCharged(1/2)*40%)
----------------------------------------
Additions to "Species Sexualities":

*Doppelganger*
Doppelgangers in their natural form are sexless creatures and cannot produce among themselves. While they don't really enjoy sex they mate outside of their race to produce offspring. A Doppelgangers offspring will always be a doppelganger as well, but it appears as a normal child of it's non-doppelganger parents kind without any powers Doppelgangers are known for. Upon the time puberty normally sets in for this species, they cease to be of  this race and instead become fully fledged Doppelgangers. Because they are born as either girls or boys at least their mindset can be said to be noticeable male or female.
Doppelgangers get Adaptive Lover(Humanoids) as a bonus Sex Trick and their partner is always considered "Easy to Read", because of their mental abilities.

*Hags*
Hags are sexual creatures but since there are only female hags, bisexuality is common and they have to mate with other races in order to produce offspring. Being of  horrific appearance, they usually rely on their magic abilities to appear as beautiful maidens for potential mates or charm them outright. After mating, the male partner is usually slain and devoured, although a hag might share a mate with its covey before doing this. Hags receive Adaptive Lover (Humanoids) as a bonus Sex Trick.
Hag offspring is always female and there are legends that a pregnant hag can exchange their unborn with the unborn of a humanoid female while she is asleep. Such a Hag-Child is said to slay the woman which brought it to term.

*Lamia*
Lamia are known to be cruel and delight in bringing good creatures to horrible deaths. However they are also known to be passionate creatures and like to play with their victims before killing them, if the opportunity arises. Such a victim is usually allowed to live as long as it is able to satisfy the lamias lust. 
Lamias get Wild Lover and Adaptive Lover(Humanoids, Monstrous Humanoids and Fey) as bonus Sex Tricks.

*Lycanthropes*
Being afflicted with Lycanthropy does not change a creatures sexuality, although lycanthropes tend to be more passionate than their normal kin. This seems to be especially true when their animal counterpart would be in heat. 
Natural lycanthropes seem to enjoy the keener senses of their animal or hybrid form while mating.
As a remarkable side note, it might be interesting that some lycanthropes shape changes are not directly linked to the phase of the moon. In some of these cases, a lycanthropes shapechange is triggered by the bliss of an orgasm, whereas the light of the moon is arousing for the werebeast. Such a character is considered to be aroused as soon as moonlight touches her body. A character under this circumstances becomes additionally horny if the moon is waxing (and at least half full) and lustful under the light of the full moon. The DC to resist an involuntary shapechange upon orgasm is equal to the DC of the last arousal check. The change lasts at least as long as the character had been aroused before.

*Xill*
Xill are known for their cruelty and they usually delight in sadism. They have very little sexuality towards their own kind, besides the fertilisation of their eggs and this act usually doesn't lead to satisfaction or pleasure for them. They are however known to molest or even rape their victims before they implant their eggs into them. Xill receive Powerful Lover and Sadism as bonus Sex Tricks.
--------------------------------

Btw. I aggreed to donate some art if you could find me a conversion of the werefox and include it in the guide as well. 
OK, as Sorn knows I still have to complete some of the Artwork, but as I see the Werefox you found may not suit perfectly for the guide(i.e. it could be more "adult-oriented"). 
I knows I'd have to ask the original Autor first, but would you mind I make a more "adult-oriented" write-up of this conversion?


----------



## 2late (Jun 24, 2002)

Lily Inverse said:
			
		

> *Well, by the time a Sorceress acquires that high of a BAB it might not matter too much.  Also, this denies you the use of any worn magical item (I would require ABSOLUTE nudity, so no piercings aside from maybe ears) for the full benefit. *




Perhaps you should specify what "ABSOLUTE nudity" is, especially in combination with rings of protection and bracers of armor this feat could become pretty devastive.


----------



## Lily Inverse (Jun 24, 2002)

Bulletproof Nudity [General]

Prereqs: BAB +6, Cha 18+, Sex Appeal, Body to Die For

Benefit: You may add your Cha bonus to your AC when not wearing armour. If you are actually nude (no clothing, magical piercings, rings, anklets, belts, cloaks, or hats), you add double your Cha bonus to AC instead and your opponents suffer a 25% miss chance on attacks.

Special: This feat only works against members of the opposite sex (and homosexual members of your own sex).


Better?


----------



## kolvar (Jun 24, 2002)

very much better.  It is still a powerful feat. 
Have to check the divine feats or something else, that would allow such a high AC-bonus under special circumstances.


----------



## hong (Jun 24, 2002)

To tell the truth, I posted the Bulletproof Nudity thing as a semi-joke. The tradition of skimpily-clad heroes (of either sex) in pulp fiction being what it is. 

But if you actually want it balanced, here are some possibilities:
- make it an armour bonus, so it doesn't work against touch attacks (won't stop someone trying to grope you)
- allow a Will save (or similar mechanic) at the beginning of an encounter to negate the benefit

How TF did I get sucked into this thread?


----------



## Lily Inverse (Jun 24, 2002)

> To tell the truth, I posted the Bulletproof Nudity thing as a semi-joke. The tradition of skimpily-clad heroes (of either sex) in pulp fiction being what it is. . . How TF did I get sucked into this thread?




Shoulda read the book.  We take everything potentially seriously here. 

As for the armor bonus thing.....Sure, I suppose.  That works pretty well.  Especially since that also doesn't help against grappling opponents


----------



## kolvar (Jun 24, 2002)

Your suggestions sound quite good.

for your question: whom do you ask?
I more or less started this whole stuff, by asking, if someone had done a conversion (that must be about 8 or 0 month ago)
But in the end Riot Gear/ Anabstercorian is to blame (I think) because he suggested to do the conversion.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jun 24, 2002)

Yet I am so horribly lazy about actually participating... :: Awkward Grin ::  Anyhoo, I have all of my work copied to my computer as text files, so those are all retrievable later, but at the moment I'm in Spain, and after that, heading to Boston for summer camp.  Can't come back for a long time...  I'll try and keep in touch, though.

As for comments, though, Bulletproof Nudity is too complicated and too open to exploitation - Maximizing your charisma could allow for patently absurd armor classes, making the feat a munchkin's dream - The naked ftr/rog who tumble/jumps everywhere while using her Cosmopolitan-bestowed Bluff class skill to seduce absolutely everyone and everything and can't be killed by anyone for any reason.  I think it should be simplified, and shouldn't depend on total nudity.

The reason the feat shouldn't depend on total nudity is because different campaigns have different levels of magical equipment, and in certain campaigns, eschewing that equipment is little more than an inconvenience because you hardly have any, while in other campaigns, it could be instantly fatal.


----------



## Lily Inverse (Jun 24, 2002)

Good point Ana.  I suppose posting at the end of Con weekend is just a bad idea, eh?


----------



## Lily Inverse (Jun 27, 2002)

Okay, here's something to throw out to the masses.  We need better rules for multiple partners.  Any suggestions?


----------



## kolvar (Jun 30, 2002)

Deadline!!!!
Where is Sorn?


----------



## 2late (Jun 30, 2002)

Couldn't post the last few days, the forum didn't like my cookies, can I still contribute?

@Lily Inverse:







> Okay, here's something to throw out to the masses. We need better rules for multiple partners. Any suggestions?



What about the Standard D20-approach: The person with the highest skill roll's, the helpers just give a bonus of +2?


----------



## Nightstorm (Jun 30, 2002)

*where?*

Where do I get this book? Is it online?


----------



## 2late (Jun 30, 2002)

Check Kolvars homepage to get the preview-version


----------



## Lily Inverse (Jun 30, 2002)

> What about the Standard D20-approach: The person with the highest skill roll's, the helpers just give a bonus of +2?




This is what we have now, I think, but it doesn't account for situations where two people aren't really trying to "help" each other so much as trying to get to the other person.


----------



## 2late (Jul 1, 2002)

Lily Inverse said:
			
		

> *This is what we have now, I think, but it doesn't account for situations where two people aren't really trying to "help" each other so much as trying to get to the other person. *




If they don't help each other, what about: Let both roll, the higher one count's?


----------



## 2late (Jul 1, 2002)

As said, the Forum didn't like my cookies so I hope you beg my pardon, if I contirbute to late(no pun intended).
This is a slightly more adult revision of the "original" found  at "EN World - d20 News & Reviews > Hosted Sites > Creature Catalog Forums > Homebrews > Werefox". It has to find it's approval by the original author, but he seems to answer usally pretty fast, so that should not be a problem. He also said that we can use it anyways( That is: If you want to, best compare it to the "original" and give me your opinion), he just doesn't want to be mentionend if the revision is not tasteful in his eyes.
------------------------------------------------
Fox (Just included for the sake of completeness)
Small Animal
Hit Dice		1d8 (4 hp)
Initiative		+3(Dex)
Speed			60 ft.
AC			15 (+1 size, +3 dex, +1 natural)
Attacks			Bite+4 melee
Damage			Bite 1d4-2
Face/Reach		5 ft. by 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks		-
Special Qualities	Scent
Saves			Fort+2, Ref+3, Will+0
Abilities		Str 7,Dex 17,Con 10,Int 2,Wis 10, Cha 10
Skills			Listen +5, Spot +5, Hide +8
Feats			Weapon finesse(Bite)
Climate/ Terrain	Any land
Organisation		Solitary or Pair
Challenge Rating	1/8
Treasure		None
Alignment		Always neutral
Advancement Range	2-3 HD (Small)

A generic fox. Might be used for Arctic, Western an European Foxes. A small carnivore which usually feeds upon rodents or any small animals it can find. 
Combat: A fox will usually not attack beings bigger then itself, only if it's defending successors, infect by rabies or  threatened with no chance to escape.
--------------------------------------------------
Lycanthrope,Werefox (Template)
Werefoxes, also known as Foxwomen, are shapechangers which appear to be elven women. They are able to transform themselves into silver foxes or silver-furred humanoids with a foxes head and tail.

Their elven form is extremely beautiful, their hair is most often silver or has at least a silver streak. The hair is commonly grows with a widows peak. The silver fox (referred to hereafter simply as "Fox") appears to be nothing more than an ordinary fox with silver fur. The humanoid form which is also known (and thus referred to hereafter) as "Vixen", is a mixture of elf- and foxlike features. While the vixens body and limbs are those of an elven maiden, they're covered with silvery fur and the head and tail of the Vixen are fox-like. The form of the Vixen is close enough to the elven form to allow shapechanges without greater damage to worn clothing, also tight closing might get torn.

Werefoxes are quite unique among the lycanthropes, making it easy to recognize them as something different, yet they share enough similarities with lycanthropes to mark them as such. As all lycanthorpes, Foxwomen are usually only harmed by silver or magic weapons and they spread their kind by infecting other beings with their curse. Like other werebeasts they are also subject to involuntarily shape changes.

Unlike other kinds of lycanthropy, the curse of the Foxwoman affects only females of elven or human blood. The curse also changes the physical appearance of it's victim, transforming it slowly to it's physical perfect elven equivalent. The transformation makes its victim barren, thus there are no born Werefoxes.

CREATING A WEREFOX
Werefox is a template which can be added to any female humanoid of elven or human blood (referred to hereafter as "the character"). The character's creature type changes to "Shapechanger". The character takes on characteristics of a Fox.

Hit Dice: As with all lycanthropes: Same as the character or animal, whichever produces the greater hit point total. 

Speed: Depends on form: Elf: 30, Fox: 60ft, Vixen: 45ft.

Armor Class: In their elven form this is unchanged, the Vixen is slightly covered by fur (+2 natural). The Fox is covered by fur as well(+3 natural) and of small size(+1). .

Attacks: In elven form this depends on the wielded weapon, the Fox can only bite, while the Vixen is able to combine both.

Damage: This depends on the wielded weapon, although the Vixen can bite for 2d6 points of damage. The Fox can do the same but deals only 1d4 points of damage.

Special Attacks: A Werefox retains all special qualities of the original character and additionally gains those listed below:

Seductive Beauty(Su): Anyone of low wisdom who's potentially attracted to the Werefox, must succeed a Will save or be charmed, as soon as he or she takes a close look at the Foxwoman in elven form. An experienced Werefox might suppress or resume this ability as a free action.

The onlookers wisdom is considered "low" if it is lower than 10+charisma modifier of the Werefox. The DC for the Will save is 10 + the Foxwomans charisma modifier + half her hit-dice. A look is close if the viewer is within 30 feet.

Regardless of wisdom, if a Werefox tries to seduce someone in special, this might be resolved by a opposing Will save against a check to a suitable skill (Sheer Charisma, Bluff, Diplomacy, Perform or Sexual Prowess might be appropriative (outside of combat at least)).

Example: A Werefox (Seductive Beauty DC14, Diplomacy +8) tries to entice a paladin, using her diplomatic skills. The skill-check totals 18. The Paladin has to make will save against DC18 instead of DC14.

The charm lasts as long as the charmed person is able to see the Werefox (even as Vixen, but not necessary as a Fox) and one (+ the Charisma modifier) hours thereafter (or until the Werefox takes actions which provoke to breaks charm-spells).

If a save succeeds (not just when charm ends) the person will not be charmed by that Werefox for at least his wisdom in hours, except if the DC for this ability improves, in which case a new save is asked for.

Example: If the paladin(Wisdom 14) in the former example made the save against a Werefoxes Seductive Beauty (DC18), no additional save has to be rolled for the next 14 hours, except if the Werefoxes tries to entice the Paladin again (perhaps by other means) and the total of the new skill check is higher than before(18).

Curse of Lycanthrophy(Su): As said before,  the Werefoxes curse afflicts only humanoid females of elven or human heritage. If such a woman is wounded by a Werefoxes bite, she must succeed a fortitude save(DC15) or contract the disease , if the character is wounded for at least 50% of her maximum hit points this increases to DC35.

Special Qualities: A Werefox retains all special qualities of the character and also gains those listed below.

Alternate Form(Su): (See Monster Manual pg 218)
Lycanthropic Empathy(Ex): (See Monster Manual pg 218)
Damage Reduction(Ex): 10/Silver (This applies to all forms, including the elven one)
Minor Regeneration(Su): All signs non-lethal wounds might leave, vanish within a month. 
Pass without a Trace(Su): This ability can be used at will, but as Fox or Vixen only. It works like the spell of the same name. 

Saves: The saves are the same as for the animal or the character, whichever is better. Lycanthropes receive a +2 racial bonus to Fortitude and Will saves.

Abilities: Contraire to  other types of lycanthrophy, the humanoid form of a Werefox does not remain unaffected of the disease (See below: Lycanthrophy as an affliction). In addition to Racial adjustments, all forms gain: Dex+6,Cha+8. The form of the Fox reduces the characters Strength by 4.

Skills: Werefoxes may gain the Control Shape skill as a class skill. They gain an racial +4 bonus to Listen, Spot and Search checks. In Fox or Vixen form this increases to +8. While in Fox form the Werefox gains a racial +8 bonus to hide in natural surroundings and in addition to the characters skills this form also offers the same skills as a normal Fox. If a skill doubles use the better one. 

Feats: Same as character. When in Fox or Vixen form the Foxwoman gets the feats of a normal Fox. In opposite to other afflicted lycanthropes, Foxwomen may purchase the Improved Control shape feat. This has the same alignment consequences as a voluntary shape change, i.e. the character will become chaotic evil. 
Once a Werefox has purchased the Improved Control Shape feat, no Control Shape checks have to be made for voluntary changes or (in absence of the trigger) to return to Elven from. Involuntary changes may still occur and a skill check has to succeed in order to prevent or to return from such a change.

Challenge Rating: Same as base character +2
Treasure: Standard, but double goods
Alignment: Always chaotic evil
Advancement: By character class

Werefox Characters
Becoming a Werefox does not change a race's favoured class, but Foxwomen tend to become sorceresses or bards. An alignment change could cause characters of certain classes to lose their class abilities (As noted in Chapter 3: Classes, in the PHB). Werefoxes are known to be self-serving, vain and hedonistic creatures and within given time most Werefoxes tend to fit that behavior. 
They are usually solitary towards other Werefoxes (which they see as rivals). Exceptions to this can be found if a Werefox has chosen to "bless" a lover with her curse or if the Werefox has stolen or adopted a girl with the wish to raise it as its own. A Werefox always feels attracted towards the woman which infected her, thus they are almost always under her charm as well.
Besides their solitary towards their own kind there's a good chance that a Foxwoman is accompanied by a band of charmed or willing companions, which are usually chosen by comeliness and their prowess to please the Werefox, rather than worldly competence. Such persons are usually allowed to life as long as it pleases the Werefox, or until they please her to much.

If a girl has been adopted it gets usually infected with lycanthropy very soon and if the child is older than 80 years (for an elf, a human child respectively would be around 14-16 years), treat it as Foxwoman based upon an elven first level aristocrat(Sample creature is below). If the child is younger, treat her as a non-combatant which is killed by any attack that bypasses the damage reduction. The companions are usually commoners or experts. If this is not the case, they'll most likely have rogue- or fighter-like professions since those usually lack a high willpower. Nonetheless Foxwomen are known to be attracted towards highly uncharmable persons be it Sorcerers, Bards, or especially fatal: Paladins or Clerics with a vow of chastity .

Lycanthrophy(Werefox) as an Affliction
If a character contracts lycanthropy from a Werefox, she'll become a Foxwoman herself after three days. The only way to stop this is to cast both a "cure disease" and "remove curse" upon her, by a cleric of at least 12th level. After receiving the spells, a Will save (DC20) has to succeed, to be cured. 
After the three days the character will begin to transform into a Foxwoman: She'll assume involuntary shape changes, become barren, will begin to move with noticeable more grace and become more attractive, than before, in the process (as part of the Lycanthrophy the character gets the above mentioned Dexterity +6 and Charisma +8). The Werefoxes involuntary shapechange is most often linked to the full moon, although it is known that sexual arousal as a trigger condition is more common for them, than for other lycanthropes (See Species Sexuality: Lycanthropes for details). If a Werefox changes shape involuntary because of sexual arousal, she becomes a Vixen instantly and a ravening beast as soon as the arousal ceases.

 If the infected character is not elven by nature, she will lose all physical racial traits of her actual race, slowly changing until she resembles an elven woman of an equivalent age (The character will get the physical elven traits which include: Disability to sleep, +2Dex, -2Con, low light vision, +2 on Search, Listen and Spot checks, an elven lifespan, but nothing depending on training like languages or weapon proficiencies). After a period of 1-2 years the woman is only faintly recognizable by birthmarks, or by close friends who knew her face or body very well. 

Curing a Werefox of Lycanthropy
If a character is not cured within the initial three days, nothing short of a wish or a miracle, applied on the Werefox at the moment of an involuntary change, will cure the character from the disease. Even if such powerful magic is used, a will save (DC20) has to  succeed to cure the character. 

*Sample Werefox*
Small-Medium sized Shapechanger
(Base: Elven 4thlvl NPC bard, See DMG pg.50)
*Hit Dice:* 4d6+3(19hp)
*Initiative:* +5(Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft(Elf) / 45ft(Vixen) / 60ft(Fox)
*AC:*  15(+5Dex) (Elf) / 17(same but +2Natural)(Vixen) / 19(same but +1Size+3Natural)(Fox)
*Attacks:* Weapon+3 (Elf)// Same or Bite+8 (Vixen)/Bite+8(Fox)
*Damage:* 1d8 Longsword(Elf)/ 1d8 Longsword or 2d6 Bite(Vixen)/ Bite 1d4-2(Fox)
*Face/Reach:* 5 ft. by 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Seductive Beauty, Curse of Lycanthrophy, Spells
*Special Qualities:* Alternate Form, Lycanthropic Empathy, Minor Regeneration, Damage Reduction 10/Silver, Pass without trace, Immunity to sleep, Bardic Music
*Saves:* Fort+3, Ref+9, Will+5(+7 vs. charms)
*Abilities:* Str10(6 in foxform), Dex21,Con10, Int14, Wis8, Cha24
*Skills:* Bluff+12, Diplomacy+12, Performance+14, Sense Motive+6, Spellcraft+8, Sexual prowess*+15, Tumble+10, Spot+5(9), Listen+5(9),Search+7(12)
As Fox or Vixen:Listen +13, Spot +13, Hide +8(16)
*Feats:* Weapon finesse(Bite), Toughness, Improved Control Shape
*Climate/ Terrain:* Any
*Organisation:* Solitary (but see below)
*Challenge Rating:* 6
*Treasure:* Standard, Double goods
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:* By class

Seductive Beauty(Su): If the onlookers wisdom is 17 or lower make a Will save (DC19), if the Werefox tries to entice someone in special, make the Will save against a suitable skill. If the save fails, the onlooker is charmed as long as the Werefox is around and up to eight hours afterwards.

Curse of Lycanthrophy(Su): (See below)
Alternate Form(Su): (See below)
Lycanthropic Empathy(Ex): (See below)
Damage Reduction(Ex): 10/Silver (In all forms)
Minor Regeneration(Su): (See below)
Pass without a Trace(Su): (See below)

Spells per Day: 5/4/2  Spells know(6/3/2), DC=17+Spellevel
0th Level: Dancing lights, Mage Hand, Mending, Open/Close, Read magic, Resistance
1st Level: Charm Person, Cure light wounds, Hypnotism
2nd Level: Suggestion, Undetectable Alignment

*The learned Sexual Tricks are: Easy to Read,Smooth Lover,Greedy Lover,Dexterous Lover,Wild Lover,Masturbation Focus,Oral Sex Focus,Sexual Combination

*Sample Young Werefox*
Medium-Small Shapechanger  
(Base: Elven Aristocrat level 1)
*Hit Dice:* 1d8-1(3hp)
*Initiative:*+4(Dex)
*Speed:*30ft(Elf) / 45ft(Vixen) / 60ft(Fox)
*AC:*14(+4Dex)(Elf)/ 16(same but +2Nat)(Vixen) / 18(same but +1Size+3Nat)(Fox)
*Attacks:*Weapon+0(Elf)/Weapon+0 or Bite+4(Vixen)/Bite+4(Fox)
*Damage:*1d8 Longsword(Elf) /1d8 Longsword or Bite 2d6(Vixen) / Bite 1d4-2(Fox)
*Face/Reach:*5 ft. by 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*Seductive Beauty, Curse of Lycanthrophy
*Special Qualities:*Alternate Form, Lycanthropic Empathy, Minor Regeneration, Damage Reduction 10/Silver, Pass without trace
*Saves:*Fort+1, Ref+5, Will+4(+6vs.charms)
*Abilities:*Str11(6 in foxform), Dex19,Con9, Int11, Wis11, Cha18
*Skills:*Bluff+8, Diplomacy+8, Disguise +8, Sexual prowess*+8, Spot+4(8), Listen+6(10), Search+6(10), Hide+6(10)
*Feats:*Weapon finesse(Bite), Improved Control Shape
*Climate/ Terrain:*Any
Organisation:[/B]Solitary
*Challenge Rating:*2
*Treasure:*Standard, Double goods
*Alignment:*Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:*By class

Seductive Beauty(Su): If the onlookers wisdom is 14 or lower make a Will save (DC14), if the Werefox tries to entice someone in special, make the Will save against a suitable skill. If the save fails, the onlooker is charmed as long as the Werefox is around and up to five hours afterwards.

Curse of Lycanthrophy(Su): (See below)
Alternate Form(Su): (See below)
Lycanthropic Empathy(Ex): (See below)
Damage Reduction(Ex): 10/Silver (In all forms)
Minor Regeneration(Su): (See below)
Pass without a Trace(Su): (See below)

*The learned Sexual Tricks are: Easy to Read,Greedy Lover,Dexterous Lover,Toy Focus


----------



## rankarrog (Jul 1, 2002)

No great changes, its a bit shorter, its not bad or un-tatsteful, but OTOH: If you actually use that version don't mention my name, ok?


----------



## 2late (Jul 1, 2002)

Thanks Ragnarok!
@All, made a few final changes to the Werefox, do you see anything wrong, with it?


----------



## Lily Inverse (Jul 4, 2002)

[bLike the werefox.
Your idea on multiple partners works, although if I may add an addendum:

If the subject of multiple attentions rolls low enough to fail three or more saves, s/he moves *two* steps up the scale unless a secondary Will (straight) save is made at DC 15 + 1 per partner.

*EDIT:  *Example:

Lirona, the houri, has managed to attract the attentions of three of the kings best concubines and is currently having a "session" with them.  The save DCs for each are 12, 16, and 18.  If Lirona rolls a 12, she only goes from aroused to peaked....but if she rolls a 10.  Still, she has her will save...and rolls a natural 1.

She becomes overstimulated.  The concubines, of course, had this planned, making the girl a new gift for their master.  When she wakes up after the long session she finds herself in concubine's garb, and it's very hard for her to remember why she agreed to join the harem in the first place . . . .


----------



## 2late (Jul 4, 2002)

a)Thanks, but most work's been ragnaroks
b)Sounds very good to me. 
c)Where're the others? What's their opinion?(Especially to point B)


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Jul 5, 2002)

Yep, it's nice. 

I am still around. Just a bit busy.


----------



## Lily Inverse (Jul 5, 2002)

Which is nice?

(Hopes it's hers)


----------



## kolvar (Jul 8, 2002)

*Deadlin*

Ok, I have been off lately (been laid and have to do a bit of work at a house we rented). 
There was a deadline about a week ago. 
I think, we should stop this collecting soon. We are doing this thing close to a quarter of a year now and interest is dwindling away. 
Averil and Sorn should do their work now (i.e. editing and layouting) if they are still out there.


----------



## 2late (Jul 8, 2002)

made some minor changes, to the werefox


----------



## Lily Inverse (Jul 9, 2002)

Sorry to hear that, Kovlar.

And agreed on the collecting, I've just been posting random stuff to try to keep the messages at the top of the board.  Not that I would be adverse to having this stuff used.   But what do we do if our editors don't show up soon?


----------



## 2late (Jul 9, 2002)

I could mail Sorn. Anybody got Averil's emailaddress?


----------



## kolvar (Jul 9, 2002)

got the address, will mail him


----------



## Sorn (Jul 9, 2002)

Yes, I am alive... and yes, I am still fiending to do the layout.

Thank God for 2late's email... I've been pretty busy lately preparing for the role of Wizard's Apprentice at the local Renaissance Festival, so I only periodically checked my subscribed threads. Hence, I missed the changeover to this thread completely (especially with the boards moving to a new server every other day). 

Anyway, I am back now, and happy that things are moving along. I'll keep checking here for any news and stuff...


----------



## Lily Inverse (Jul 9, 2002)

*If no one minds my taking over here. . . .*

Since I think everyone is at least paying attention now, why don't we start taking votes on things, in the order they appear in this thread?  I'll start first by throwing out Spoffy's Hulberries and Hulberry wine for the items section.

*EDIT:*  Erm, throwing it out for the voting public, that is.  I think a simple aye or nay type is in order here.  We're past debating semantics.


----------



## Xyros (Jul 12, 2002)

I want to step out of my typical lurking - this is, in fact, my first post to this forum - to extend thank-yous to the team updating the Guide to Unlawful Carnal Knowledge.

Thanks to you, some of the work I had intended to enhance my players' campaign will no longer be quite so onerous.  I had planned to update many of the rules, spells, effects, and items from the original guide to 3E myself.  I no longer need to do so now; your efforts have provided me the basic mechanics I needed to render two or three prestige classes from my campaign playable for player characters, as up to now they have been too mechanically unbalanced for anything other than NPCs or "monsters."  Now, they no longer need to be.

Please continue with your fine efforts.  I look forward to seeing your complete guide in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## Lily Inverse (Jul 13, 2002)

*ARGH!!!!!!*

I hate to do this at such a late stage, but it looks like we need rules for dealing with Overstimulated and Sexually Delerious characters.  Read these new descriptions carefully and tell me what you think.

*Overstimulated*: The character has gone beyond Peaked and is in sexual agony as they are a hair’s breadth away from release, but climax is teasingly withheld from them. While in this state, a character cannot perform any Intelligence based skills (except Sexual Prowess using the Creative Lover trick) or cast spells, has a -10 distraction penalty for all non-sexual skill checks, and suffers a -5 morale penalty for all save attempts. An Over-stimulated character will agree to do almost anything to be allowed to achieve climax (Very difficult, the character recieves a +10 bonus to all arousal checks while Overstimulated and cannot chose to forego this bonus), and must make a Will save to resist agreeing to any such offers. The save’s DC equals 20 + the offering character’s Charisma modifiers. Finally, an Over-stimulated character must make a Will save every round (DC 18) or take 1 point of temporary Wisdom damage.  Upon reaching 0 Wisdom, they become Sexually Delerious rather than passing out.

*Sexually Delirious:* A character who reaches this stage is considered Helpless. The only action he or she is capable of is mindless ing and sucking. He or she is also suggestible as per the Hypnotize spell as if their partner was a first level Sorcerer, and he or she loses all Will save bonuses until he or she gets 8 hours of complete rest.

This state works differently depending on gender.  A male remains continually aroused and horny (at least), while a female remains peaked for purposes of orgasm.  Males, however, do not need to make Con checks to remain aroused after each orgasm.


----------



## kolvar (Jul 14, 2002)

nice conditions, though I think, overstimulated is a bit harsh. There should be at least a will save to avoid the "not-being-able-to-perform-intelligence-based-taks"
In addition, I think, that there should be a possibility to come out of this condition without either passing out or becoming delirious.


----------



## 2late (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: ARGH!!!!!!*

@Lily: Sounds good, but as it seems the overstimulated person will stay so forever. Shouldnt the other person have to do something to keep the character in this state? What happens if the person which overstimulated the character is no longer able to do this at all(For example a Bard has to take a run from a angry husband, what happens to his partner, while the bard runs and the husband is chasing him)? Shouldn't there be a way for the character to come somehow back to "peaked"? 

Since you mentioned "...rather than passing out.": Under what conditions does a character pass out?


----------



## Lily Inverse (Jul 15, 2002)

I would say that "Over-stimulated" ends when arousal does, under the normal rules for the guide (except when magic's involved, of course)

As to "Rather than passing out." this is a reference to the standard D20 occurance when one loses all Wisdom points to ability damage or drain, ie "Lapses into a nightmare-filled sleep."


----------



## kolvar (Jul 16, 2002)

*status report*

well, what is everybody involved doing?

I am waiting at the moment. 
Have you heard something from Averil, Sorn?


----------



## Sorn (Jul 16, 2002)

I am waiting just like everyone else.

Haven't heard from Averil in quite some time.


----------



## Vaxalon (Jul 19, 2002)

<<bump>> and ((grind))


----------



## Lily Inverse (Jul 19, 2002)

Vax. . . . that was bad. 





I liked it.


----------



## Vaxalon (Jul 20, 2002)

Is it too late to submit art for this?  I still have that pic of the naked Githyanki...


----------



## 2late (Jul 20, 2002)

Mail Sorn for Details.


----------



## Shalewind (Jul 21, 2002)

Lurker stepping out...

I had some questions about the project and your team. Are you guys still looking for input from all sources? I just found this conversion a day or two ago; I thought the Naked Blades version was the original of the d20 UCK Guide.

Just some things I was wondering if you all had considered (which I'm sure you have because I've never seen such effort go into a project like this):

1. Is there any real use of the "horny" status condition? Can it be naturally evoked or is it just part of the chain Aroused - Horny - Peaked?

2. Most of the status conditions don't seem to be integrated into the spells and magical items (especially those that were around in the first UCK guide). For instance, ecstasy doesn't have any use of the status conditions. Should it?

3. Most of the Sex Tricks for NC adaptations have been removed from the first draft. I assume this is because they are going to be part of a supplement. However, creatures such as the recondite and tentacle master have been included (which surely must utilize these rules for NC).

4. This isn't a question just a point out (Sexual Threshold still is referenced in the current copy even though it has been removed from the new system).

5. Do you guys take open submission and suggestions?

Thanks for putting such good work into this, guys. I'm really impressed.


----------



## 2late (Jul 22, 2002)

This are not 100%official answers. I believe only kolvar can give them, so mail him if this answers aren't enough for you.

2&4. The guide is(/should) be currently in editing so this will most likely change(Averil could tell details).

3.The Recondite as well as the TentacleMaster will not be included in the guide, but will be in the hentai-supplement(So most likely the NC-Tricks will be found there as well).

5.Submissions are still taken, but they'll end mostlikely not in the Guide, but in one of it's supplements, or in a revised edition.


----------



## Shalewind (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks for the reply. I would be interested in helping with the editing of the spell list is the responisble parties are open for aid. As is I think there are a lot of duplicates and other facotrs (such as not using conditions). Does any one know if Tanilen is still associated with the project?


----------



## 2late (Jul 23, 2002)

Most people involved in the Project seem to be a bit inactive, in the most recent past, best would be really to amil them directly. Sorry that I can't say more, but I can't force them to look here, either 

You might wnat to take a look at the old threads which are located here(If yu don't find a specific email-address it's mostlikely located there as well):

Old Thread
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9111

Older Thread:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=409

A poll about the Guide
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11329

A much older but cofused thread:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=672

Everything else got lost with the old baords I belive.


----------



## Shalewind (Jul 24, 2002)

Thanks 2late.

I hope I'm not being presumptuous by writing this, but I thought I would try my hand at a help-out. I like the rules that are in place for sexual fatigue, but I think we need something a little more that will also be simple and allow further degrees of fatigue. Looking at the overland movement rules (traditionally the best place for fatigue rules) this is what I've come up with. 

(From the Current Draft)
Sexual Fatigue: A sexual partner can only perform for so long before fatigue sets in. A character can have sex for a number of minutes equal to his Constitution score. After that has been reached, he must then make Fortitude save of increasing difficulty to continue. The save begins at DC 10 and increases by 1 every round thereafter. Each previous orgasm that day adds an additional 2 to the save's DC. If he fails the save, the character must stop and rest for at least 30 minutes before attempting again, during which time he is considered Fatigued.

Now, according to the DMG, Fatigue is listed as:

"Fatigued: Characters who are fatigued cannot run or charge and suffer an effective penalty of -2 to Strength and Dexterity. A fatigued character becomes exhausted by doing something else that would normally cause fatigue. After 8 hours of complete rest, fatigued characters are no longer fatigued."

Normal fatigue takes 8 hours to recover from. So either we have a special rule (which is what the above is) that uses a condition "like" fatigue, or we should insert a "sexual fatigue" condition. Personally I think we should just change the last sentence to include the words "Unlike normal Fatigue... ...will pass in 30 minutes as opposed to 8 hours).

One other note (on the personal side) It's a little unfair of have a -2 penalty to the girl for each orgasm she has. If she is a typical "real-life" multiple orgasmic gal, she'd never make her first save. (Well, perhaps). I think that penalty should be changed for women to a -1 for each orgasm or maybe even -1 for every two. (But that is just me).

Further, I say you let em continue to have sex even while fatigued (they will have a stat penalty after all). Maybe even include a -2 penalty to all Sexual Prowess checks while fatigued. I mean if you are sexually delirious, do you really think you are going to stop just because you are tired? And that leads us to:

Sexual Exhaustion: If a partner continues to have sex while fatigued he runs the risk of becoming exhausted. A character can have sex while fatigued for a number of minutes equal to his Constitution score. After that has been reached, he must then make a Fortitude save of increasing difficulty to continue. The save begins at DC 10 and increases by 2 every round thereafter. Each previous orgasm that day adds an additional 2 to the save's DC. If he fails the save, the character must stop and rest for at least an hour before attempting again, during which time he is considered Exhausted. If he does rest for an hour, he becomes only fatigued.

From the DMG:
"Exhausted: Characters who are exhausted move at half normal speed and suffer an effective penalty of -6 to Strength and Dexterity. A fatigued character becomes exhausted by doing something else that would normally cause fatigue. After 1 hour of complete rest, exhausted characters become fatigued."

Okay, now here is where it gets interesting. People should be able to go for so long that they just drop from exhaustion. (Hey, that sounds like fun doesn't it?). So, following the overland movement examples of forced march and hustling, I give you:

Sexually Comatose: If a partner continues to have sex while exhausted he runs the risk of passing out cold. Each minute a character has sex while exhausted, he must make a Constitution check (DC 10 + 1 per previous minute of sex while exhausted). If the check fails, the character takes 1d6 points of subdual damage. A character can't recover this subdual damage until he stops and has rested at least four hours. It's possible for a character to  into unconsciousness by pushing himself to hard.

Well, that's it. Let me know what everyone thinks.


----------



## tanilen (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes. . .i am still involved with project, though mostly right now only through Lilly (we do some playtesting of the rules together).

I did get your e-mail regarding the exhaustion rules. . . .for me, i dont really play with any set of rules, so i guess it does not matter so much to me which are used.

I did find the rules for "little deaths" interesting, however. If you play using the rules for advantages and disadvantages, i would definately make this one of them. At that point, any time they then fail a arousal check with a critical failure (1), then they need to make a fort save vs DC20 or suffer the effects you mentioned.


As for the rules for horny, aroused, etc. . .yes, they were intended to make things more  uniform for spell efects, magic items, etc. . . .but then i never got around to writing any spells myself and a majority of the spells, as you pointed out, predate the 3rd edition anyways. Still, they are there for anyone who wants to used them. My freind Jashin is using the quite effectively for some magic items he created based on his Wraith Spider stories, and hopefully someday he will be finished with them and submit them to the hentai supplement.

As for what I am working on now. . .it more NC rules that will be put into said hentai supplement. Speaking of which, i need some OGL help here. . .I have Raven Loft campaign book, and it has rules on madness, fear, and horror saves that I am adapting for my own rules, but no where in the copy of the book i have is there the required OGL license, so i have no idea if the stuff i want to use is OGL or is protected by them as product identity.. . .any answers out there for me?

Tan


----------



## Lily Inverse (Jul 25, 2002)

Since the Ravenloft book isn't on the official list of OGL licensed games, I'm going to have to guess that you may be out of luck on this one.  A third party couldn't have pulled this off without explicit permission, so the Fear, Horror, and Madness mechanics are Product Identity, along with everything else in the book (and possibly the Ravenloft campaign setting, including old 2nd Edition stuff.)

*EDIT:*  And then I find out that S&S studios is actually in two places on the page, with all the Ravenloft stuff separated out.  Well, since mechanics are required to be in the OGL, I think we should just apply that to the situation.  Also, the license doesn't HAVE to be printed in the book, as long as there's a URL pointed at a copy somewhere in there.


----------



## 2late (Jul 25, 2002)

@Shalewind: Looks good to me, hope we can include it.

@Lily: Where did you find OGL-Content on the S&S-Page???


----------



## Lily Inverse (Jul 25, 2002)

> Lily: Where did you find OGL-Content on the S&S-Page???




I didn't.  I looked for it on the Wizards page of the full list of licensed OGL products.  From there, I extrapolated from the License to figure out what would have to be OGC in order for the License to be valid.


----------



## 2late (Jul 25, 2002)

Sorry my fault! I misunderstood your former post.


----------



## kolvar (Jul 30, 2002)

Well, I am not realy the only person to answer questions. 
The spells where adapted befor we got the conditions (which was a mistake). Therefor, they should be edited. Averil is the right person to ask here. 
Last time we checked, we decided to keep the Tentacle Master, because the Hentai Guide is rather different. 

As far as new stuff goes, Averil and Sorn are the right persons to ask, because they are the ones responsible now (editing and layouting).  But in the end, there will probably something like a guide II with all the stuff from the people, who find out to late, that there is a guide.


----------



## tanilen (Jul 31, 2002)

Quick post here---I have moved the Naked Blades website to a new server at ASSTR, which means that the links for my rule set and hentai ideas supplement have also moved.

Kolver, if you can please change the link to:

http://www.asstr.org/~Naked_Blades/rpgpage.htm

Thanks,
Tan


----------



## Lily Inverse (Aug 3, 2002)

Just to let you people know, I'm moving tomorrow and the PC will be packed up early in the morning.  Any questions, comments, etc. you intend for me should be given at that time, since I'm going to be without internet access for the foreseeable future.


----------



## tanilen (Aug 5, 2002)

Yikes! Lily. . . .let us know when you are back. . i have done some more work on the dominance and submission rules for the hentai supplement. . . .send me an e-mail if/when you get a chance. . .


----------



## Lily Inverse (Aug 8, 2002)

I'm back!  Tan, why don't you send those rules on?  And anybody else have any progress to report?


----------



## Merior (Aug 9, 2002)

I'm back...

After far too long and having not done much originally... Anyway, further up the thread I saw a mention of redoing spells and for some reason it tripped something in my brain and inspired the two spells below. More might be forth coming, as well as a prestige class which just ain't coming together right.


*Enduring Arousal*
_Transmutation_
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 1
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 full round
*Range:* Close (25 ft. + 5 ft. / 2 levels)
*Target:* One living creature.
*Duration:* Special (see below)
*Saving Throws:* Fortitude negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

This simple but frustrating curse causes the victim to remain aroused until they achieve climax.

If the target is currently not aroused, peaked, or over-stimulated then they become aroused. Additionally, the victim may drop to arousal from a higher state or be stimulated from arousal to a higher state as normal, but will not be able to drop before arousal while the curse is in place.

This spell ends immediately when the victim achieves orgasm and is completely ineffective when cast upon a being incapable of becoming aroused.

This spell is considered to be a curse for all spells and effects for which it might be relevant.


*Impede Masturbation*
_Illusion (Figment)_
*Level:* Clr 1, Sor/Wiz 1
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 full round
*Range:* Touch
*Targets:* One living creature.
*Duration:* One day / level
*Saving Throws:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

This illusion has been used as a curse and also by concerned parents, making the subject's touch feel unsatisfying upon their own body in sexual matters.

The victim gains a +10 bonus to arousal check which were directly induced by their own actions, such as by masturbation or use of a 'toy' upon their self.

This spell is considered to be a curse for all spells and effects for which it might be relevant.


----------



## Brezgonne (Aug 10, 2002)

Overall I find this guide quite amusing to read if somewhat difficult to get used.

One nitpick I have is that there seem to be a few holes in the information. 

Example: The rules on pregnancy say there are modifications based on race but then don't give them.


----------



## Privateer (Aug 11, 2002)

Hm, must be discreet... let me just say that this site, whose link I will post, has some hentai images, but also has someone's home-brewed Prestige Class that would be suitible for the Guide.  It's not mine, mind; I'm not old enough to even go on the site; but I have seen the prestige class (it is PDF, non-naughty but suggestive) and would work well with the rules you guys have thus far.  Here's the link, and remember, it is not safe for work  

http://www.tcatt.com/main.html --- the class is located under the first table.  That is all I know.

Keep up the good work; from my limited knowledge, it seems accurate, but I can't say I'm a Guru, much less an apprentice


----------



## Timothy (Aug 12, 2002)

I would really like to know the adress of the site. I checked some previous threads, but that site didn't show. Also I don't know where kolvars website is, So an URL would be nice.


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 12, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *I would really like to know the adress of the site. I checked some previous threads, but that site didn't show. Also I don't know where kolvars website is, So an URL would be nice. *




It's in his profile.  You see his profile by clicking the "profile" button in his post.

It will lead you to his page at http://www.netbook-of-uck.net/ .


----------



## Merior (Aug 12, 2002)

Any comments at all on those two spells I posted or are they really too terrible to talk about?


----------



## kolvar (Aug 12, 2002)

uff, at last I got my computer back online, and enough time to do something.

@Tanillen:  at last, the link is changed.
@Merior: The spells sound good.
@Privateer: checked the site a long time ago, got the agreement from him to use the class, but it works to differently from how the rules work now.


----------



## Merior (Aug 13, 2002)

@kolvar: Thanks. Here are a few of the 'more' that I promised...

The spells below are new, except for the revision of the Skank spell due to it making no sense as it is in the current BoUCK the nymphomania insanity isn't mentioned anywhere else at all.

Any commentry would be appreciated, especially on the levels I have set for the spells.



*Arouse *
Transmutation
*Level:* Brd 0, Sor/Wiz 0
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* Close (25 ft. + 5 / 2 levels)
*Target:* One living creature
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throws:* Fortitude negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

This simple spell has been used, at times, by both rapists and caring lovers and has the effect of forcing the target's body to ready itself for sexual activity.
	When the target of this spell instantly becomes _aroused_.


*Beguile Person *
Enchantment (Charm) [Mind-Affecting]
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 2
*Duration:* 1 hour/level

As _charm person_, except that the target also becomes _lustful_ towards the caster while under the effects of this spell.


*Continual Orgasm *
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting]
*Level:* Bard 3, Sor/Wiz 4
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
*Target:* One humanoid of Medium size or smaller
*Duration:* 1 round / level (D)
*Saving Throws:* See text
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

The subject is racked by a series of orgasms of mind numbing intensity, shattering concentration and rendering action impossible.
	If an initial Will saving throw succeeds then the spell has no effect on them at all, but on a failure they succumb and the spell takes effect as follows:
	Each round, the subject must make a Will saving throw. If they succeed on this save then they are considered to merely be stunned for that round. If the saving throw was failed then they are utterly overcome and can be considered to effectively be helpless.
	A winged creature who is effected by this spell cannot flap it's wings and so may fall. A swimmer can't swim and may drown.
	Any being immune to _arousal_ is also immune to the effects of this spell.


*Delightful Hardening *
Transmutation
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 1
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* One male living creature
*Duration:* 10 minutes / level
*Saving Throws:* Fortitude negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

The penis of the subject becomes erect and responsive for the full duration of the spell. It will not go limp, potentially causing discomfort if wearing armor, up to and including if the subject orgasms.
	If the subject of this spell is brought to orgasm, they immediately take one point of subdual damage (ignoring damage reduction) and remain erect. Additionally, the normal –10 penalty to arouse a male immediately after orgasm is ignored in regards to the subject.
_Delightful hardening_ counters, but is not countered by, _embarrassing wilting_. Casting this spell on a target under the effects of _embarrassing wilting_ dispels that spell and allows this one to take effect as normal.
_Focus:_ A small, straight piece of iron.


*Embarrassing Wilting*
Transmutation
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 0
*Components:* S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
*Target:* One male living creature
*Duration:* 10 minutes
*Saving Throws:* Fortitude negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

This cantrip is one of the pettiest examples of a curse to be found in any spell book. 
If the male subject reaches peak while effected by spell, or is in that state when it is cast upon him, then their manhood temporarily "withers" and becomes completely flaccid for the rest of the duration.
	The victim's state is not altered by this spell, not does it prevent them from being further aroused. It merely renders his penis physically limp.
	This spell is considered to be a curse for all effects for which it might be relevant.
_Material Component:_ A small piece of thread.


* Love Geometry *
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Chaotic, Mind-Affecting]
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 4
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 full round
*Range:* Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
*Area:* Several thinking creatures, no two of which may be more than 40 ft. apart
*Duration:* 1 day/level (D)
*Saving Throws:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

You inflict a random selection of lusts and sudden interests on a group of people, potentially causing havoc as their new desires begin to surface.
	Roll 2d6 to see how many being are effected. That many thinking creatures, randomly selected from those within the area of effect, each must make a Will saving throw or become _lustful_ towards another creature chosen at random from those targeted by the spell. A being can be the object of lust for more than one victim.
	Any being effected by this spell is at an enhancement penalty of -10 to notice any changes in other victims.
	The caster is aware of those who were targeted, but not who has succeeded on their saving throws nor of whom their new 'affections' are aimed at.
_Material Component:_ A thirteen red dyed threads tangled together.


*Mortifying Wilt *
Transmutation
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 3
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 full round
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* Permanent (D)

As _embarrassing wilting_, except as mentioned above and described here.
	No spell or effect below third level can cause the target to become erect while this spell is still in place.
	This spell is considered to be a curse for all effects for which it might be relevant.
	Material Component:[/b] An iron  ring.


* Observe Physique*
Divination
*Level:* Bard 0, Sor/Wiz 0
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* 60 ft.
*Target:* One creature.
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 minute/level (D)
*Saving Throws:* No
*Spell Resistance:* No

You see the target as they would look as if all their clothing and carried items were completely transparent to your sight. Piercing jewellery and any items at least semi-permanently a fixed to the target's body remain visible to your sight.
	While generally not the most practical of spells, it is popular with apprentice diviners and with those surreptitiously checking for tattoos or other easily concealed markings.


*Skank *
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting]
*Level:* Sex 1, Sor/Wiz 1
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* One living creature
*Duration:* 10 minutes / level
*Saving Throws:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

This spell fills the victim's mind with wild sexual thoughts, maddening them the almost uncontrollable sexual urges.
	The target instantly becomes both _peaked_ and _horny_. While their arousal may fade as normal, the spell will keep force them to remain _horny_ for the entire duration
	For some reason this spell is very popular with apprentices, who like to cast it on snooty young noble woman...


----------



## Shalewind (Aug 13, 2002)

With the advent of those fine spells... I think the number of spells in the Guide right now needs to be cut back. Many don't make sense, and these are far better than the previous one because they match the system. I think with about 15 more like this, all the previous spells ground will be covered and most of the mess will be cleaned up. Good work, Merior.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Aug 14, 2002)

*Because I'm a slacker*

Here's one spell so I won't feel guilty.

*Perfect Beauty*
Illusion [Phantasm, Mind-Affecting]
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 4, Brd4
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 10 minutes/level
*Saving Throw:* See text
*Spell Resistance:* No

For the duration of the spell, all who look upon you see their own deepest sexual desire.  Immediately upon viewing you, they make a Will save - If they succeed they never see the illusion and aren't aware of it's presence.  If they fail, they believe that you appear to be their deepest fantasy - The perfect mate.  This is purely a visual illusion, so for some species this could be less useful - For example, for an otyugh, who would instantly recognize the lack of stench, or a grimlock, who could easily detect a non-grimlock voice.
Anyone who interacts with the illusion in a way that reveals an inconsistency ("This doesn't feel like skin.  It feels more like a horrible alien carapace.  Are you okay, babe?") gets a second saving throw to negate the effect.  Anyone who exchanges notes with another affected target ("What do you mean, she's a snow elf?  That's a halfling plain as day!"  "What are you talking about, it's a half-orc warrior in a loincloth!"  "Eww!") also gets a second saving throw to negate the effect.
Anyone who makes their saving throw is immune to the phantasm for the rest of the duration, but others are still affected.
You gain a +6 circumstance bonus to all sexual social checks with affected creatures, and they make all attempts to attack you with a -4 Morale penalty to attack and damage.


----------



## Merior (Aug 14, 2002)

A general question for people: Is Sexual Prowess a class skill for any of the standard classes? It doesn't say that it is in the Guide, but I can see it being for Bard and/or Rogue.

@Anabstercorian: Nice idea for a spell, but I think that you are being bit redundant about the saving throw. Wouldn't giving it a save of _Will negates (disbelief)_ do as you seem to be trying to say?

@Shalewind: Glad to hear you like the spells and I must partially agree with you about some of the existing spells in the Guide. Some seem to plain make no sense at all.


----------



## kolvar (Aug 14, 2002)

you are both right, the number of spells needs to be cut (although I would have liked to have 200 spells in the guide. (g))
I have no idea, what has happened to Sorn and Averil, but I hope, that they will read your posts and include the better versions of the spells.


----------



## Sorn (Aug 14, 2002)

I'm here. I am pretty busy these days. The company I am working for is about to launch its website. Plus I am a cast member at a local Renaissance Festival, which requires me to do all kinds promotions, attend classes. That starts this weekend, so I am getting the last few props together. In any case, Averil is doing all of the editing, I just do the layout. I haven't heard anything from him  since the deadline passed, so I am kinda in a holding pattern here. Anyone heard anything from him?


----------



## Merior (Aug 18, 2002)

I have been looking through the various spells in the Guide and some of them don't seem to be that... well, usable as they are. 

Would it be presumptious of me to start going over all of them, adding in new ones as need be, so that people could pick out the few most appropriate ones to be put in the Guide while the rest are religated to a 'net Enhancement?


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 18, 2002)

If you look a little further down on the House Rules forum, you'll see I posted a question regarding possible sexual games using rules for Tournaments, Fairs, & Taverns.  I'd like help if some of you are willing to provide it.


----------



## kolvar (Aug 18, 2002)

@Merior: Do your worst! some time ago, we had a list of goners from the spell list. If you add to that and edit the other spells, I think we could make you the "official" proofreader for the spells (and if you would like, the psionic powers, too).

@Sorn: What do you think, should we search for some other proofreader? Averil seems to be on long vacations or something else.  If yes, what did you receive from him?


----------



## Merior (Aug 18, 2002)

@kolvar: That is a very "generous" offer which I fear I will have to accept.  Psionic powers I might be able to do, after I reread my copy of the Psionics Handbook a few more times, but don't quote me on that.

Is there still a copy of that list about? I can't find one just now and it would be useful. I'll start with what is in the guide for just now and see where things go from there...

Oh, and to keep people interested here is a little spell that came to mind to give players a foolproof method of contraception... If they don't mind the minor side effects.

*wanders away, muttering darkly about _Prismatic Dildo_'s current incarnation*


Sterility
Necromancy
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 1
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 minute
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* One month

This spell weaves a  thread of necromantic energy through your body which smothers the beginnings of any new life. 
	You become completely infertile while this spell is in effect, unable to either conceive or bear a child through natural means.
	A –2 penalty is applied to your Constitution while this spell is in effect and you suffer 2 points of Constitution damage when the spells ends or is dispelled due to the energies dissipating through you.
	Any magical effect which causes you to become pregnant automatically _dispels_ this spell without causing you to suffer the Constitution damage mentioned above. Additionally, any one currently pregnant is immune to this spell.


----------



## Sorn (Aug 19, 2002)

Well, I haven't heard from Averil in months. I did get some snippets from him, but that was mostly preview chapters that weren't quite ready yet. Probably easier to just start fresh, especially since some material has changed quite a bit.

As soon as individual chapters are completed, let me know by email and we can arrange a method of transfer.

Looking forward to getting the layout done,


----------



## kolvar (Aug 19, 2002)

@Merior: Great!!!
I just took a look around: what happened to the harem writeup?

pages to look for goners:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9111&perpage=40&pagenumber=3
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9111&perpage=40&pagenumber=4

Well, than we will have an open call for an editor.


----------



## Merior (Aug 20, 2002)

@kolvar: I'll get on the spells right away then, thank you for that list. Though I must admit then when rereading the Guide, I am also trying not to wince at certain feats which reduce the level of spells. _Transmitting Kiss_ on Cure Light Wounds at first level makes a heck of a difference.

As for what happened to the harem right up... Well, not looking at it for a fair while was followed by too through clean out of old folders. Once I have the spells sort at least roughly I'll go back and see about putting something back together from memory.


----------



## kolvar (Aug 20, 2002)

Though I like the transmitting feats, they would need to be thouroghly rewritten or be dropped.


----------



## Merior (Aug 21, 2002)

*Revised Feats*

Well, since some of those metamagic feats seemed to be unpopular I have taken a stab at revising them. I got a bit inspired and more than a little carried away though and ended up tweaking a couple of other feats in the process.

Sorry if I am jumping a gun a little, but if this is acceptable then comments would be appreciated.

I have changed _Aroused Casting_, _Coitus of Power_, _Rape of Power_, and _Sexual Energy_ to being a General feats as they are not applied to a specific spell as all metamagic feats should be.

_Transmitting Kiss_ has become _Kiss Transmitted Spell_.
_Transmitting Sex_has become _Sexually Cast Spell_.
_Transmitting Orgasm_has become _Climax Delivered Spell_.
This was mstly done because having _Transmitting Blah_ repeatedly just didn't feel right... 


Also, I would like it if something like the following bit is chucked in the magic section since it would be quite useful I believe.

*Target: Kiss*
A spell with the "Kiss" target is similar to one with the "Touch" target, except that the you must physically kiss the target rather than merely touch them which complicates the process. You can deliver a Kiss spell to a willing subject as a full round action, but you must first grapple an unwilling subject then succeed in a melee attack to deliver the spell.




Aroused Casting [General]
	You may combine spellcasting with a sexual act.
*Prerequisite:* Spellcaster level 1st+.
*Benefit:* You are not required to make Concentration checks to cast spells when casting spells while having sex.
	If you are currently performing a sexual act, you may substitute the act itself for the normal verbal, somatic and material components (of 1 gp value or less) required for the spell, but the act must continue for the entire casting time.

Climax Delivered Spell [Metamagic]
	You can cast a mighty spell which is only delivered through climax.
*Benefit:* A climax delivered spell is considered to be cast as though by a caster four levels higher than your actual caster level and is also considered to be two spell levels higher (up to 9th), with all effects based on casters level being modified appropriately. The range of the spell becomes Touch if it is currently not "Kiss" and requires that you bring the subject to orgasm through your immediate carnal actions.
	A climax delivered spell uses up a spell slot of the spell's normal level, modified by any other metamagic feats.
*Special:* Spells without a target definition may not be enhanced by this metamagic feat nor may any spell which already requires that the target be brought to orgasm. A spell may not be modified by both this metamagic feat and either Kiss Transmitted Spell or Sexually Cast Spell.

Coitus of Power [General]
	You may transfer arcane magic during consensual sexual acts.
*Prerequisites:* Ability to cast arcane spells, Sexual Prowess skill.
*Benefit:* During any consensual sexual act, when your partner orgasms, you may choose to initiate a transfer between the two of you as well as which side will loose energy and which will receive.
	The side which loses energy immediately loses access to the highest level of arcane spells which they currently have available to them for one day.
	The receiving party gains a bonus spell slot of the level lost or the highest level that they may cast, which ever is lower. The receiving party retains this bonus spell slot for up to one day and may choose to receive a slot of a lower level than they would normally gain, if they so desire. 
	You may not use this feat more than once per day on any individual nor may this feat grant more than one bonus spell to any spell level. Additionally, any individual with this feat may detect and block the transfer if they wish.

Kiss Transmitted Spell [Metamagic]
	You can cast a spell which is stronger, but which requires a kiss to take effect.
*Benefit:* A kiss transmitted spell is considered to be cast as though by a caster two levels higher than your actual caster level, with all effects based on casters level being modified appropriately. The range of the spell becomes Kiss.
	A transmitting kiss spell uses up a spell slot of the spell's normal level, modified by any other metamagic feats.
*Special:* Spells with the range descriptor of "Personal" or "Kiss", without a target definition, or which already require a kiss may not be enhanced by this metamagic feat. A spell may not be modified by both this metamagic feat and either Kiss Transmitted Spell or Sexually Cast spell.

Rape of Power [General]
	You may rip arcane energies from a victim during non-consensual sexual acts.
*Prerequisites:* Coitus of Power
*Benefit:* As Coitus of Power, except that you may initiate the transfer during non-consensual acts so long as you are the receiving party and you may use this feat as often as you wish on an individual. If used during a non-consensual sexual act, your victim loses access to the blocked spell levels for a number of days equal to your ranks in Sexual Prowess.
	If you are unable to receive a spell slot of the stolen level or lower then the bonus slot is lost, but the victim still looses access to the appropriate spells.

Sexual Energy [General]
	You may use sexual energy to cast a spell.
*Prerequisites:* Aroused Casting, Sexual Prowess skill.
*Benefit:* You may cast any spell you have currently memorised without loosing it from your memory or may cast a spell that you may cast without preparation without expending a spell slot, so long as twice the level of the spell you cast is not greater than the total number of orgasms you and your partner have had since you began your current bout of sex or last cast a spell during this bout of sex.
	If one minute or more passes without either you or your partner making a Sexual Prowess check on the other, the current bout of sex is considered to have ended for purposes of this feat.

Sexually Cast Spell [Metamagic]
	You can cast a spell which is powerful, but which requires intimacy to be delivered.
*Benefit:* A sexually cast spell is considered to be cast as though by a caster three levels higher than your actual caster level and is also considered to be one spell level higher (up to 9th), with all effects based on casters level being modified appropriately. The range of the spell becomes Touch if it is currently not "Kiss" and requires that the target be performing a sexual act with you involved when it is delivered. 
	A sexually cast spell uses up a spell slot of the spell's normal level, modified by any other metamagic feats.
*Special:* Spells without a target definition may not be enhanced by this metamagic feat nor may any spell which already requires sexual intimacy. A spell may not be modified by both this metamagic feat and either Kiss Transmitted Spell or Climax Delivered Spell.


----------



## kolvar (Aug 21, 2002)

@Merior: go ahead. I will have to start collecting all the new stuff an doing another webenhancement with these collections.
Or are you collecting this new/ changed stuff, Sorn?


----------



## Sorn (Aug 21, 2002)

Not doing any collecting... I figured it would be better to wait for finished chapters instead of trying to piece things together from individual posts.


----------



## Merior (Aug 21, 2002)

@kolvar: Okay, I promise to get on it. I am just sorting out the feats that would be applied to the magic and psionics before moving on to the spells and powers themselves.

@sorn: I am keeping track of all the bits that I am posting, so would you like me to simply send the whole lot when I have it togther.


Anyway, here is another tweak of a feat. _Divine Virginity_ has been altered to be closer in line with the _Spellcasting Prodigy_ feat from the Forgotten Realms Sampaign Setting book.

Any comments on the stuff that I have put up so far? Anybody?



Divine Virginity [General]
	You have sworn yourself to your deity over sensual pleasures.
*Prerequisite:* Ability to cast divine spells.
*Benefit:* For purposes of determining bonus divine spells, treat your primary spellcasting ability score as two higher than it actually is.
	If you partake in sexual activity then you loose the benefits of this feat. If the act was purely consensual on your part then this lose is permanent. If the act was non-consensual on you part or provoked by magic then you may regain the benefits of this feat after having an _atonement_ spell cast on you for this purpose.
*Special:* Followers of deities which encourage promiscuity or sexual pleasures may not take this feat nor benefit from it.


----------



## Sorn (Aug 21, 2002)

Merior, that would be perfect. Send me an email before you ship over any large attachments, or it might bounce (yahoo only gives me a few MB's, and I am already at 60%)


----------



## Kilmore (Aug 21, 2002)

*Lost in the wilderness*

Okay, I'm new to this particular thread.  I've seen a lot of references to a 3E guide to Carnal Knowledge.  I'm sorta familiar with the old one, but where can I find what's available for the new one?  My gaming group tends to have frisky characters.


----------



## Merior (Aug 22, 2002)

@Kilmore: The current working version of the new Book is at
http://www.netbook-of-uck.net/, so head over and take a look. A scattering of things seem to have been discussed on here to be changed since that version was produced, but the core of everything is there.


----------



## Merior (Aug 22, 2002)

Just one amusing Epic level spell that I saw on the WotC board, that those intersted in the BoUCK might find amusing is _Mars Needs Women!_ which can be found at http://boards.wizards.com/rpg-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=223&t=000051&p=6.

Enjoy...


----------



## Kilmore (Aug 23, 2002)

*Dawg House*

Thanks for the directions guys.  Anyways, I had an idea and I was wondering what this bunch would suggest.  The PC's are going to be visiting a tavern called "The Dawg House".  The place has four female dogs (Fifi, Daisy, Princess, and Patch), and four male dogs (Milo, Duke, lip, and Nigel).  The tavern has a special every time that two of the dogs have a special moment together, sometimes involving the table that is closest to the action (free drinks, etc.).  I expect my party's Fighter-Mage (also named Nigel) to attempt to influence the outcome.  The party includes a priestess of the goddess of hanky-panky who will be willing to lend her expertise to the situation.  Any suggestions or comments?


----------



## kolvar (Aug 23, 2002)

@Merior: That reminds me, that there is a lot we could put into the GUCK  vol. II (Epic levels for the PrCs, Epic spells, Epic feats, Gods, Salient Abilities, and I think, that there will be a lot  in the book of vile darkness, that cries for some more work on our part ... aaaarrgghhh)


----------



## Merior (Aug 23, 2002)

@kolvar: Yes, there does seem to be a fair ammount that could be put in a second volume. Once we have this one done then I'm sure that we can gather a few things together for the next one... 



Well, since I seem to be going over all the feats from the Guide on my way to the spells here are some more. Only the Psionic and Meta-Psionic ones left after this. 

As always, comments would be greatly appreciated? Good? Bad? Just let me know what poeple think of all this. I'm get the impression that this is so stupid no one wants to say anything about them.

_Body to Die For_ seemed rather vague so I fiddled with it a bit.
_Iron Celibacy_ was altered a little, mainly because it contradicted itself about how long the benefits were lost.
_Sexappeal_ was renamed _Sex Appeal_ (Anybody have any idea why the words were squished together like that?) and the definition tidied up a bit.



Body to Die For [General]
	Your naked form is appealing enough to distract even those who wish to kill you.
*Prerequisite:* Sex Appeal.
*Benefit:* When you naked or are dressed in suitably revealing attire, any enemies sexually attracted to members of your gender and who can see you suffer a –1 circumstance penalty to their attack rolls and Initiative due to the distraction that you represent. This penalty increases to –2 for those who are attacking you as it is harder for them to ignore your body in such cases.
	Penalties from more than one individual with this feat do not stack.

 Iron Celibacy[General]
	You have suppressed your sexual interests almost entirely.
*Prerequisite:* Wis 15+.
*Benefit:* You are immune to seduction, both mundane attempts or magically inspired ones such as the abilities of Nymphs, and may also ignore the effects of the _lustful_ condition if you ever suffer from it.
	If you ever engage in consensual sexual activity then you loose the benefits of this feat, regaining them only after you have gone at least one month without becoming sexually aroused.

Sex Appeal [General]
	You can exude seductiveness with your looks and manner
*Prerequisite:* Cha 13+.
*Benefit:* By attempting to engage attention through any combination of provocative mannerisms, conversation, and attire you can cause any persons sexually attracted to members of your gender who can see you to suffer a –2 penalty to Appraise, Listen, Sense Motive, and Spot checks. Additionally, you gain a +2 bonus to Bluff and Pick Pocket checks against those persons suffering this penalty.
	The penalty is temporarily negated if conflict breaks out in the area or from an individual if hostility is directed at them by you or any evident ally of yours. Anyone who you attack or otherwise cause major trouble for, and who becomes aware of who is doing so, is immune to the penalty in future unless they can be convinced that you have changed.


----------



## Lily Inverse (Aug 24, 2002)

Someone just brought up that there's an "Official" Ravager PrC.  It would seem prudent to rename ours.


----------



## Merior (Aug 24, 2002)

Well, here are the next few feats. Any comments at all on them or any of the earlier ones would be appreciated a lot. Even saying to stop would be something.

Please?


Control Arousal [Psionic]
	Your will is stronger than your sexual needs.
*Prerequisite:* Reserve power points 2+.
*Benefit:* While you retain 2 or more power points, you are immune to the _aroused_ or _lustful_ conditions unless you permit yourself to be effected by them. If you are effected by either of those conditions you may remove them as a free action.
	Additionally, you may choose to recover from afterglow in twice as fast as would otherwise be the case.

Pleasure Touch [Psionic]
	You can render someone more susceptible to pleasure through use of your power.
*Prerequisite:* Cha 13+.
*Benefit:* By expending 1 power point, you may raise the DC for the next arousal check of a person you touch by 4. If you are not already in contact with the target, and they are unwilling to be touched, then you must make a melee touch attack to effect them. 
	Your touch remains charged for a maximum number of rounds equal to your Charisma modifier +1, or until your next touch. If you do not touch anyone, the power point expenditure is wasted.

Sexual Recharge [Psionic]
	You can transmute your pleasure into power.
*Benefit:* Each time you orgasm, you may make an immediate Concentration check (DC 15) to immediately regain one power point. This feat may not increase your total power points over your normal maximum.
	You may also attempt to regain a power point in this fashion during each round in which you are in an _over-stimulated_ condition, suffering the normal -10 distraction penalty to the check for being _over-stimulated_.

Still Standing [Psionic]
	Your psionic energy can help your body keep up with your desires.
*Prerequisite:* Control Arousal, male.
*Benefit:* By expending one power point during the afterglow period, you immediately recover from the afterglow and become _aroused_. If you choose to expend one power point during orgasm then you do not enter the afterglow period after orgasm, but instead become _aroused_.


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 24, 2002)

They look good to me.

Personally, in the kind of game where they would be used, balance really isn't on my mind.


----------



## Merior (Aug 25, 2002)

@Vaxalon: True, and I can guess what would be instead, but some part of me insists that I try and get things right like this.


----------



## kolvar (Aug 25, 2002)

@Merior: looks good to me, too.

About the Ravager: How about Ravager of Lust or something along that line?


----------



## Merior (Aug 26, 2002)

@Sorn: Almost done now, then on to the spells and power...


Here are all the rest of the feats bar two along with an explaination about what I have done which people might find odd.


_Conductive Kiss_ has been replaced by Erotic Manifestation, due to the former having been overpowered compared to it's magical counterpart and was blowing _Aroused Casting_ out of the water entirely.

_Kiss Spell_ seemed to be merely a different version of _Kiss Transmitted Spell_ so unless someone can point the usefulness of having both in the book, I'm not going to go over it.

_Sexual Pheromones Secretion_ has become _Pheromone Secretion_ and some actual rules have been put in instead of the former very vague definition.

_Mind Over Sexual Endurance_ is still giving me fits, since at the moment it seems merely to be a fun way to end up committing suicide, so it is absent for the moment.


Erotic Manifestation [General]
	You may use erotic acts as a channel for your power
*Prerequisite:* Manifester level 1st+.
*Benefit:* You are not required to make Concentration checks to manifest powers while having performing sexual acts
	If you are performing any sexual act equivalent to kiss or one which is more intimate than that then any use of powers on your partner causes no display.

Improved Pleasure Touch [Psionic]
	Your touch can make someone easily yield to pleasure.
*Prerequisite:* Pleasure Touch.
*Benefit:* By expending 3 power point, you may raise the DC for the next arousal check of a person you touch by 8. This increase supersedes (does not stack with) the effect of Pleasure Touch. If you are not already in contact with the target, and they are unwilling to be touched, then you must make a melee touch attack to effect them. 
	Your touch remains charged for a maximum number of rounds equal to your Charisma modifier +1, or until your next touch. If you do not touch anyone, the power point expenditure is wasted.

Pheromone Secretion [Psionic]
*Prerequisite:* Cha 13+.
*Benefit:* By expending 1 power point, you may alter your own scent to effect those around you. You may apply a +4 circumstance bonus to any Charisma check, or check for a Charisma-based skill, which you make against any living being who has been within 5 feet of you for at least one minute. You retain this bonus for ten minutes for each point of your Charisma modifier.
	The presence of strong winds or air tight barriers may reduce the area of effect of this feat or make it impractical.
	This feat is a mind affecting ability.


----------



## kolvar (Aug 26, 2002)

Somehow, this feels strange. We are sitting here for three quarters of a year and select stuff and create stuff. And than, Merior comes along and redoes everything.

Good work there, Merior.


----------



## Merior (Aug 26, 2002)

@kolvar: Thanks for the compliment.

If anybody thinks that I am butting in where I shouldn't, or wrecking what has already been worked through, then just say and I'll do something different. It is just that I have a sliver of perfectionist in me which nags terribly if I see something which seems to be "_not right_" and don't immediately try to fix it.

That said, here is the current version of _Mind Over Sexual Endurance_ that I am fiddling with, but I still don't feel quite happy with it. Anybody have any suggestions?


Mind Over Sexual Endurance [Psionic]
*Benefit:* By expending 1 power point, you become immune to suffering from sexual fatigue for five minutes. This may be done as a response to failing a Fortitude save against such fatigue. You may continue sexual activities without the necessity of Fortitude saves against sexual fatigue during this period and may extent it by an additional five minutes by expending another power point when the duration would otherwise end.
	If you use this feat to continue sexual activity for more than twice your Constitution score in minutes, you immediately become _fatigued_ at the end of it's use and must recover from that condition rather than taking thirty minutes to normally required to recover from sexual fatigue. If you continue for more than three times your Constitution score in minutes then you become _exhausted_ at the end of the use.


----------



## Merior (Aug 29, 2002)

Well, I have left _Mind Over Sexual Endurance_ alone for the moment so that ideas can simmer away at the back of my mind about it. In the mean time I have a question for everybody:

What sorts of spells do you see as essential to have in the 'main' tBoUCK volume?

I am going through the spells, but thought that other people should have some input since this is a group project...


----------



## kolvar (Aug 29, 2002)

mhmm, what kind of spells?
I think there should be a wide variation of spells: offensiv and defensiv, arousing and anti-arousing, fun and lethal, enchantment and transmutation. 
In general, I would say, that the range of spells is ok as is. Only some spells should be droped, because they do nothing new or can be emulated with other spells.


----------



## Merior (Sep 1, 2002)

Well, as I have been going through the spells for the Guide I noticed a rather definite lack of any for druids so I came up with this one.

Comments anybody?


Invoke Rut
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting]
*Level:* Druid 3, Sor/Wiz 4
*Components: * V, S, M/DF
*Casting Time: * 1 action.
*Range:* Touch
*Targets:* One living creature.
*Duration:* 1 hour / level
*Saving Throws:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

You cause a state of mindless desire within the target, inflicting a –4 penalty to Intelligence and Wisdom (minimum of 3 in either attribute) and causing them to become instantly _peaked._

	Additionally, for the entire duration of the spell, the creature touch is considered to be _horny_ and are regarded as being _lustful_ towards any physically compatible member of the opposite sex.

_Arcane Material Component:_ A piece of antler and a musk gland (worth 5 gp).


----------



## Clain MacFaileas (Sep 1, 2002)

Greetings all.

Due to some unfortuante e-mail eating, computer crashing, the real world  , and the fact that the screen name was eaten with the change over, Averil is no longer with us. I, however, am he.

And, here's a link to the spells I've edited so far. Those with red names and bold in the spell descriptions are complete, those without have not been done yet, and those which are no longer there have either been dropped or replaced.

http://www.geocities.com/xagunder/BoUCK_spells.html 

If you'll still have me on, I'm more than willing to finish hat I've started here (though it would not be until after the weekend). Let me know what you all think.


----------



## Shalewind (Sep 1, 2002)

My only comment on the spells so far (and they look good)  would be please let us use the status conditions as outlined in the current version of the guide. Let the Arousal spell change the status of the creature to Aroused. Lets have the spells match the system...


----------



## kolvar (Sep 1, 2002)

Hallo back, Clain.
Great you are still on board. Now, that Merior has put some thought into editing some Feats, could you two agree on some way to share the editing work?


----------



## Merior (Sep 1, 2002)

@kolvar: This is the point at which I give a shrug. If Clain had the job before and really wants it back, then I will give as much back over to him as he wishes. Just let me know so that I can scrap my versions of things if need be.

@Clain: I agree with Shalewind about the status conditions. May I ask if you have read back up the thread to the spells I posed a while ago? Comparing your version of Arousal and the one I posted named Arouse might illustrate what Shalewind seems to be saying clearly.


----------



## Shalewind (Sep 2, 2002)

I love a lot of the spell revisions. Great 3E work! Here is some more stuff IMHO:
There Should Be Spells that do the following:

Status = Aroused (Arousal takes care of this one)
Status  = Aroused and Horny (should be a low level Skank)
Status = Aroused and Lustful (should be a higher Skank)
Status = Peaked (one time increase, instantaneous duration)
Status = Peaked (duration, not reduced by orgasm)
Status = Over-Stimulated
Status = Sexually Delirious

Bliss – Shouldn’t be a sexual spell, merely mental, no status change

Constant Orgasm – Adds Peaked, target orgasms once per round, suffering the effects for sexual fatigue once we finally have them.

Delay Orgasm – Target can’t get beyond peaked (possibly over-stimulated)

Ecstasy – As Constant Orgasm, but adds Lustful as well?

Induced Pleasure – Adds Aroused at least…?

Mass Ecstasy – See Above

Prowess – Holy SH&T! +20! I know we aren’t THAT concerned about balance but come on guys…

Sasha's Uncontrollable Continuous Orgasm – Sexually Delirious + Ecstasy Spell Combo

Yemelat's Orgiastic Frenzy – Adds Sexuality Delirious to all affected. 

Great work so far Clain MacFaileas.


----------



## Clain MacFaileas (Sep 3, 2002)

> Prowess ? Holy SH&T! +20! I know we aren?t THAT concerned about balance but come on guys?




Well, _jump_ provides a bonus of +30, and I was under the impression that the _prowess_ spell should provide for an automatic good evening.



> I agree with Shalewind about the status conditions. May I ask if you have read back up the thread to the spells I posed a while ago? Comparing your version of Arousal and the one I posted named Arouse might illustrate what Shalewind seems to be saying clearly.




Not yet, but I'll do that tonight. Then add such to the spells as suggested.



> Now, that Merior has put some thought into editing some Feats, could you two agree on some way to share the editing work?




I've got no problem sharing, and infact have placed his edited feats into my copy of the file. Right now, I want to get the spells done, and then fix the magic items to match the spells, so if Merior wants to play in other parts of our little work, that'd be great.


----------



## Shalewind (Sep 3, 2002)

> Well, jump provides a bonus of +30, and I was under the impression that the prowess spell should provide for an automatic good evening.




I'll go with that, and do agree. But if the system supports the DC 40 - Goddess of Love and Lust notices you then I think there is a slight problem.

In addition, if there is a sexual contest of any kind, this limits the field severely. However, I do understand your point and agree, the bonus needs to be revelvant to the roll.

Any ideas?


----------



## Clain MacFaileas (Sep 3, 2002)

For _prowess_  how does +10 sound, that way someone taking 10 on their Sexual Prowess check will get a 20 + Charisma bonus, which is high enough to be a good time for all. Plus, this matches with what a _ring of prowess_ gives, I believe...


----------



## Shalewind (Sep 3, 2002)

I think that is a great idea. 

EDIT: If you need any help on the spells, drop me a line. I've got some free time.


----------



## Merior (Sep 4, 2002)

@Clain: If you think that what I did with the feats is suitable, would you mind if I went through the _*Condition Summary*_ and _*How Sex Works*_ sections of the book? I wouldn't be changing them as much as the feats, but it seems rather cluttered and a touch confusing to my eyes.

Oh, and if you are collecting the feats that I posted please bear in mind that I still am not satisfied with _Mind Over Sexual Endurance_. I am glad to hear that you seem to thing they are worth keep though...


----------



## Anabstercorian (Sep 4, 2002)

*The Dominator, redone as a whip-based feat chain*

This is all being done on the fly during lunch hour, so it isn't likely to be spectacular.



*Penetrating Whip*
You can damage creatures with even the heaviest natural armor using a whip.
*Requirements:* BAB +1, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Whip), Str 13+
*Benefits:* You can damage opponents with a whip unless their armor bonus to AC is +1 or greater.
*Normal:* You can damage opponents with a whip unless their armor bonus to AC is +1 or greater or their natural armor bonus is +3 or greater.

*Agonizing Whip*
Your strikes with a whip are so resounding that they can leave an enemy dazed with pain.
*Requirements:* BAB +1, Exotic Weapon Prpficiency (Whip), Penetrating Whip, Str 13+
*Benefits:* When you strike an enemy with your whip, they must make a Fortitude save (DC 10 + half damage dealt + your charisma) or be Dazed for one round.

*Scaring Whip*
When you use your whip you shake your victims resolve.
*Requirements:* BAB +1, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Whip), Cha 13+, Intimidate 6 ranks
*Benefits:* When you strike an enemy with your whip, they must make a Will save (DC 10 + damage dealt + your charisma modifier) or be Shaken for 1d4 rounds.  You may use this ability twice a day.

*Frightening Whip*
When you use your whip you inspire fear in your victims and unnerve observers.
*Requirements:* BAB +1, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Whip), Cha 15+, Scaring Whip, Intimidate 9 ranks
*Benefits:* When you strike an enemy with your whip, they must make a Will save (DC 10 + damage dealt + your charisma modifier) or be Frightened for 1d4 rounds, then Shaken for 1d4 rounds.  All observers must make a Will save (DC 10 + your charisma) or be Shaken for 1d4 rounds. You may use this ability twice a day.

*Terrifying Whip*
When you use your whip you inspire terror in your victims and unnerve observers.
*Requirements:* BAB +1, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Whip), Cha 17+, Scaring Whip, Frightening Whip, Intimidate 12 ranks
*Benefits:* When you strike an enemy with your whip, they must make a Will save (DC 10 + damage dealt + your charisma modifier) or be Panicked for 1d4 rounds, then Frightened for 1d4 rounds, then Shaken for 1d4 rounds.  All observers must make a Will save (DC 10 + your charisma modifier) or be Shaken for 2d4 rounds. You may use this ability twice a day.

*Soul-Breaking Whip*
When you use your whip, you create helpless terror in your victims and unnerve observers.
*Requirements:* BAB +1, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Whip), Cha 17+, Scaring Whip, Frightening Whip, Terrifying Whip, Intimidate 15 ranks
*Benefits:* When you strike an enemy with your whip, they must make a Will save (DC 10 + damage dealt + your charisma modifier) or Cower for 1d4 rounds, then be Panicked for 1d4 rounds, then Frightened for 1d4 rounds, then Shaken for 1d4 rounds.  All observers must make a Will save (DC 10 + your charisma modifier) or be Shaken for 3d4 rounds. You may use this ability twice a day.


----------



## Clain MacFaileas (Sep 7, 2002)

*Spells at Long Last!*

At long last, the spells for our dandy little guide have been completly edited! I've got 'em all listed by class and level, all the cleric domains sorted out, and all the descriptions completely updated to d20 standards.

I've also writen up a "Permanency and New Spells" section, and a "Other Useful d20 Spells" section.

Check 'em out at: http://www.geocities.com/xagunder/BoUCK_spells.html

Oh, and, "Bump."


----------



## Merior (Sep 8, 2002)

@Clain: It is good to see that you have about done with this, a number of the spells seem fun and appropriate to my eyes. Below are my comments on some of them, but keep in mind that they are just my thoughts.


_Fertility_: Are the effects of this spell stackable if cast on both the would-be father and mother?

_Heterophobia_: The duration listed is "10 minutes + 1 round per level" which seems rather odd as it mixes minutes and rounds. Is this simply a mistake or is it this way for a reason?

_Ilruna's Sexual Leash_: The duration should probably be listed simply as "Permanent (see text)" with a note in the text that if you do not bring the target to orgasm within ten minutes the spell ends. Additionally, do you really mean to make this spell drive any target insane or asexual within two weeks?

_Impregnate_: I think that the duration for this should probably be 'Instantaneous'.

_Irnar's Polaroidic Pregnancy_: Would putting the duration at 'Nine hours (see text)' make more sense? As it is, I can see people arguing that one casting of this would permanently reduce the time of any pregnancies that the target might have in future...

_MacFaileas’ Virtuous Ward_: I just have to say that I like this spell... 

_Nymph's Beauty_: Another nice spell which I can imagine would be handy in more normal campaigns. Though I can't rid my mind of the dissonance caused by the mental image of some scrawny old mage using the spell.

_Obsession_: You seem to be reitterating the _lustful_ condition here.

_Perfect Beauty_: There is a typo of sorts here I think. 'Immediately upon viewing you, all creatures must make a Will save, with success indicating that they never see you in your normal state.' Don't you mean failure indicating that?

_Sex Change_: Does the confusion/insanity effect last for the entire duration of the sex change? You may want to state this outright.

_Sex Slave_: Again, the reitteration of lustful. Also, you might wish to make it clear exactly how this is stronger than, for example, _obsession_.

_Skank_: See the note on _Obsession_ above. You could replace most of the text with 'The target becomes _lustful_ towards all creatures of their romantically preferred sex within sight.'

_Slap_: Another spell which is fun in its own way... Can you choose where you 'slap' a target?

_Truth or Dare_: You might wish to move this up a level and give it a longer duration. 5 minutes per level isn't that much for this sort of thing.


----------



## Phantomwriterl (Sep 8, 2002)

I'm probably a little late, but I have a  few magic items and  a template.  Here are two of the items (both being minor artifacts).

Beauty Seed

Rumored to be the solidified tear of joy from a deity of Beauty or Love, a Beauty Seed is a small, pearl sized object that is completely clear.  It radiates a warm glow, and just holding it grants the user a feeling of well-being that translates into  a +4 morale bonus to all saving throws.

But the real power comes into effect when someone swallows the Beauty Seed.  It grants the imbider and permanent +4 morale bonus to their Charisma, as the Beauty Seed makes them realize how unique and beautiful they really are.  The Beauty Seed can only be swallowed once.  After that, it is destroyed.
Caster Level: 20th

Lust Seed

Soon after the Beauty Seeds were created, the deity of Lust and Perversion decided to try its own hand in the mix.  Instead of being tears though, the Lust Seed is constructed with solidifed seminal and vaginal fluid, giving it a milky white coloration.

While being held the Lust Seed grants a +2 bonus to Saving Throws.  But, when it is swallowed, it grants the imbider a permanent +6 morale bonus to their Charisma.

Unfortunately, it also inflicts the imbider with The Curse of the Wereslut (I'll post the Wereslut template later).  This cannot be removed without the direct intervention of a Intermidate or higher deity, or a major artifact.


----------



## kolvar (Sep 8, 2002)

@Clain: Great work. I did not check everything, though (not the time at the moment). Did you look at the spells in the Web Enhancement (same thing for Merior and the feats)?

I am thinking of putting the reworked spells in the pre-version 1 guid at the moment, but somehow it feels funny to put something in there again.


----------



## Shalewind (Sep 8, 2002)

I am in agreement with Merior here. Change the spells to use the status conditions. But otherwise they look great. Excellent work and formating. Permenency stuff is really good too.


----------



## Lily Inverse (Sep 11, 2002)

Erm.....what version of the conditions are currently being used, particularly "Overstimulated" and "Delirious?"


----------



## Sorn (Sep 11, 2002)

Hi again all,

First of all,welcome back Averil... 

I am really happy to see editing work progressing on the guide. Don't forget to send me any finished items so I can get going on layout. Since my YahooMail is rather flaky, just send me a note that you  have something to send to me and I will provide you with an alternate address to send attachments to. I can read just about any file format on this machine (except  eclectic MAC formats). For ease of porting things over, don't send any pdf's and don't spend too much time on formatting things, as Quark has the habit of dropping any pre-existing formatting. Simple headlines and such are fine, as that will give me an idea of what goes where. Also, don't bother making it a 2-column format and make any tables using TAB instead of e.g. Word tables. 

Addition: for any sidebars, don't actually create a textbox, bracket it with e.g. [Sidebar] ... [/Sidebar] and I'll know what to put where. That way, I don't have to worry about Word/Quark import issues.

Thanks... looking forward to getting things on the road.


----------



## Merior (Sep 11, 2002)

Talking of conditions, I mentioned a few posts back that I was trying to redo them a little. Nothing major has changed, but I have attempted to make them clearer than they are in the Guide at present. The _overstimulated_ and _sexually delerious_ conditions are based off of Lily Inverse's version posted earlier in the thread.

I altered things so that character who are both _aroused_ and _horny_ may take 10 on any skill, rather than any non-sexual skill. This was mainly due to the thouhgt that if you are in that state, who you really have the patience to take your time over a seduction or a bout of lovemaking?

Another change was to makes _sexually delerious_ gives a fixed, although large, penalty to Will saves. For some reason stripping out the Will bonus can get complex when you have various stats figured out in advance for NPCs so I was trying to be nice and helpful while keeping the spirit of it...


As always, comments anywhere in the range of 'I think it is stupid because...' through to 'I think it's great because..' would be appreciated.


*Aroused:* Physically ready for sex. A male character is erect and ready to penetrate; a female character's nipples and clitoris are hardening and her vagina is lubricating.

	Male characters may cause themselves to become _aroused_ as a free action.

_Aroused_ characters recover 2d6 minutes after they are no longer being sexually stimulated. A male character, however, must succeed on a Will save (DC 16) at the end of each 2d6 minute period after stimulation has ended in order to recover.

_Aroused_ is a less extreme state of arousal than _peaked_ or _over-stimulated_.


*Horny:* Strongly desiring sex. Character who are _horny_ suffer a -5 circumstance penalty to Will saves to resist any seduction attempt, this penalty overlaping rather than stacking with any penalty for being _lustful_. Any female who is _horny_ gains a +2 circumstantial bonus to any Charisma or Charisma based checks when dealing with sexually compatible males.

	If a character is both _aroused_ and _horny_ then they distracted enough that they may not opt to Take 10 on any skill.

	Under normal circumstances, a character who is _horny_ remains so until they climax, are injured, or are shocked somehow such as having cold water thrown on them.


*Lustful:* Feels a powerful sexual attraction to another being. _Lustful_ characters suffer a -10 circumstance penalty to both Sense Motive checks and Will saves against seduction attemtps made by the object of their attraction, this penalty overlaping rather than stacking with the penalty from being _horny_.

	Characters who are _lustful_ will often initiate seduction attempts of their own. Characters of evil and chaotic alignments may attempt to rape these objects of lust if their attentions are rebuffed.


*Peaked:* Nearing orgasm. A character who is _peaked_ suffers a -2 circumstance penalty to all skill checks and must make a Concentration check (DC 15) to cast spells or to make any skill check not related to gaining sexual pleasure.

	After 1d4 minutes a _peaked_ character becomes _aroused_.

_Peaked_ is a more extreme state of arousal than _aroused_ and a less extreme state of arousal than _overstimulated_.


*Overstimulated:* Trapped on the verge of orgasm. An _overstimulated_ character is incapable of casting spells, suffers a -10 circumstance penalty to skill checks and cannot perform any Intelligence based skills. These penalties do not apply to the character's use of the Sexual Prowess skill. Addtionally, they suffer a -5 morale penalty to saving throws and a +10 bonus to arousal checks which can not be foregone.

	An _overstimulated_ character will agree to do almost anything to be allowed to achieve climax  and must make a Will save (DC 20 + offering character's Charisma modifier) to resist agreeing to any such offers.

	Each minute a character remains in this condition, they must make a Will save (DC 18), failure indicating that they suffer 1 point of temporary Wisdom damage. If this ability damage reduced them to 0 Wisdom, they become _sexually delerious_ rather than suffering the normal effects of being reduced to zero in that ability score.

_Over-stimulated_ is a more extreme state of arousal than _aroused_ or _peaked_.


*Sexually Delirious:* Overwhelmed by sexual pleasure. A _sexually delerious_ character is also concidered to be _helpless_ as they mindlessly respond only to sexual stimulation until they become too exhausted to continue. Males in this condition are _aroused_, _horny_, and remaining _aroused_ after each orgasm. Females who are sexually delerious are _peaked_ and return to this condition after orgasm.

	Additionally, _sexually delerious_ characters are highly suggestable and suffer a -20 penalty to Will saves. Other characters may make suggestions to them as though the character had been effected by a _hypnotism_ spell, taking five minutes to make each suggestion register properly.

	Character normally recover from this condition when they go to sleep or falls unconscious, but the penalty to their Will saves persists until they have had at least eight hours of complete rest.


----------



## melonneko (Sep 12, 2002)

Is all of this gathered in one place? and if so whats the url please?


----------



## Lily Inverse (Sep 12, 2002)

On conditions:  Looks like about what I meant, but the penalty to will saves makes it nearly impossible for a SD character to make any saves except when the levels are REALLY getting up there.  The reason for just stripping out the Will save is to make it ZERO.  Excepting a Wisdom penalty, most characters simply aren't in posession of their faculties enough to bring training OR natural aptitude to bear in resisting mental influence (IMO, if the original writer cares to dispute this I'll happily go with another interpretation.)  

However, the flat -20 is easier to do.  Maybe put the more complex version in a sidebar as an alternate rule?


----------



## kolvar (Sep 12, 2002)

*QU*



			
				Merior said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Aroused: Physically ready for sex. A male character is erect and ready to penetrate; a female character's nipples and clitoris are hardening and her vagina is lubricating.
> ...




Female characters should have a possibility to make themself aroused somehow. Maybe you should ad for the male characters "if at least one hand is free"?


> *
> Horny: Strongly desiring sex. Character who are horny suffer a -5 circumstance penalty to Will saves to resist any seduction attempt, this penalty overlaping rather than stacking with any penalty for being lustful. Any female who is horny gains a +2 circumstantial bonus to any Charisma or Charisma based checks when dealing with sexually compatible males.
> 
> If a character is both aroused and horny then they distracted enough that they may not opt to Take 10 on any skill.
> ...



A character should have the possibility to get down from horny over a period of time.
Is ther at the moment in our system any mechanism to become horny on a natural way (i.e. without spells)?



> *
> Lustful: Feels a powerful sexual attraction to another being. Lustful characters suffer a -10 circumstance penalty to both Sense Motive checks and Will saves against seduction attemtps made by the object of their attraction, this penalty overlaping rather than stacking with the penalty from being horny.
> 
> Characters who are lustful will often initiate seduction attempts of their own. Characters of evil and chaotic alignments may attempt to rape these objects of lust if their attentions are rebuffed.
> *



Lets call this penalty something different than circumstance. For example lust penalty. Just to make it clearer, that these penalties will not stack.
How do I come down from Lustful?



> *
> Peaked: Nearing orgasm. A character who is peaked suffers a -2 circumstance penalty to all skill checks and must make a Concentration check (DC 15) to cast spells or to make any skill check not related to gaining sexual pleasure.
> 
> After 1d4 minutes a peaked character becomes aroused.
> ...



Other conditions to get out of peaked?
How about save penalties vs. suggestions/ charms/ domination attempts? (probably there should be something similar with lustful)



> *
> Overstimulated: Trapped on the verge of orgasm. An overstimulated character is incapable of casting spells, suffers a -10 circumstance penalty to skill checks and cannot perform any Intelligence based skills. These penalties do not apply to the character's use of the Sexual Prowess skill. Addtionally, they suffer a -5 morale penalty to saving throws and a +10 bonus to arousal checks which can not be foregone.
> 
> An overstimulated character will agree to do almost anything to be allowed to achieve climax  and must make a Will save (DC 20 + offering character's Charisma modifier) to resist agreeing to any such offers.
> ...



OK, here are the saves vs. suggestions. But I still think, there should be something similar with peaked.


Enough comments? (g)
Good work

@melonneko: 
For the older versions look at the link you find for my homepage or try http://www.netbook-of-uck.net

I am working at a compilation of the stuff that can be considered final at the moment. Should be done by tomorrow (mainly spells and feats from this thread. Will add the conditions, when they are considered done).


----------



## Sorn (Sep 12, 2002)

Kolvar, sounds good. Let me know when you have your compilation finished. It would probably be easiest if you just upload all the finished items to the site, and then send me the URL.

Can't wait to get going on layout.


----------



## Merior (Sep 12, 2002)

@kolvar:


			
				kolvar said:
			
		

> *
> Female characters should have a possibility to make themself aroused somehow. Maybe you should ad for the male characters "if at least one hand is free"?
> *




Hmm... I think that you are right there about having a hand free and I'll make the appropriate change.

As it is you can always spend the time to use Sexual Prowess (even untrained) upon yourself regardless of your gender to get up to _aroused_ or further. I was planning on mentioning that method in the revised _How Sex Works_ section.




> *
> A character should have the possibility to get down from horny over a period of time.
> Is ther at the moment in our system any mechanism to become horny on a natural way (i.e. without spells)?
> *




Hmms... does eight hours or an hour seem most reasonable for recovering over time? 

And, as far as I can tell, no there isn't any method of becoming _horny_ naturally. If you can suggest when that might happen short of alchemical concoctions, magic, or such like then I will gladly listen.



> *
> Lets call this penalty something different than circumstance. For example lust penalty. Just to make it clearer, that these penalties will not stack.
> *




Err, arousal penalty? Desire penalty? For some reason I am a touch leary about adding bonus or penalty types, but if people think it is better that way then I will change it.



> *
> How do I come down from Lustful?
> *




There isn't any way listed to come down from lustful that I can easily think of, though I must admit that I see it as a kind of obession which would be caused and thus recovered from in different ways.



> *
> Other conditions to get out of peaked?
> *




If there is a need, I would probably say the same sort of ways that you come out of being _horny_. On the other hand, it normally lasts a short enough time that this would probably not be relevent.



> *
> How about save penalties vs. suggestions/ charms/ domination attempts? (probably there should be something similar with lustful)
> *




Do you mean in general or ones which play on their state?



> *
> OK, here are the saves vs. suggestions. But I still think, there should be something similar with peaked.
> *




Saves vs. suggestion while _overstimulated_? That is a mistake on my part in missing it out. How does a Will save (DC 10 + Charisma modifier of persuading character) sound? Do remember that you already have a chunk of a penalty on you...



> *
> Enough comments? (g)
> Good work
> *




You can never have enough useful comments! 

Thank you anyway for all of these and I will try to keep them in mind.



@Lily Inverse: I can understand your argument here, but there is the counterpoint that when you have characters with good enough Will saves to counter this penalty they have a will which can hold up even under this sort of 'punishment'. Those with lesser wills simply crumble under any sort of pressure when in this state.

Writing up as a sidebar sounds like a good idea though and I promise to do that for the other version of this.


----------



## kolvar (Sep 12, 2002)

@Merior: I ment general suggestions ("Oh please, I do everything for you  ...", "How about a new car?", "everything, but ...").
And I think we should give a general time to get out of those conditions.
About becoming horny: well I would probably translate horny as "Geil", wich would mean, that the person is even more aroused and can not think about anything else. This would be triggered by either being aroused and then getting some stimulations (even seeing something stimulating). something between aroused and peaked.

@sorn: I will.


----------



## Merior (Sep 12, 2002)

@kolvar: I think that the problems is that from the way _horny_ has been described in the Guide I tend to think of it more in the same way that an animal is in heat or in rut. An overwhelming need for sex rather than it being a state of arousal.


----------



## Kilmore (Sep 13, 2002)

*Naughty Tentacles*

Has there been any discussion of all new badly behaved monsters in the new Guide to Unlawful Carnal Knowledge?  For example the infamous Hentai tentacle beasts, anatomically correct golems, incubi, so on?  And maybe a little more explaination about old favorites such as succubi and mariliths?  Maybe something about doppleganger "professionals"?


----------



## kolvar (Sep 13, 2002)

@Merior: than we should probably state something along the line, that horny, as we use it in the guide, is something not normally felt by humans (and we could create a new player race, that is subject to hornyness (g)).

@kilmore: there is the tentacle master, the recondite pawn and the hentai expansion.
And we got an entry for the succubus.


----------



## kolvar (Sep 13, 2002)

And I forgott: the compiled edited stuff from this thread is online on the page.


----------



## Sorn (Sep 13, 2002)

@kolvar: I just downloaded the edited stuff, but the archive seems to be corrupted. Could you upload the actual document and send me the link? 

Thanks,


----------



## tanilen (Sep 15, 2002)

Hi all--as the originator of the conditions list, let me add a few comments. . .

On the topic of males being able to become Aroused as a free action and females not; this was meant to reflect how a guy can get hard at the drop of the hat, free hand or external stimuli not always required.

Now, I could be way off here, but physiologically, a woman getting physically aroused in the same manner does not seem likely.  Not without her or someone else acting upon her in effort to bring about that result.

Next, as far as Horny being like "animal is in heat" or an  "overwhelming need for sex," this was not my original intent. . .'Aroused' is the physical condition, and 'horny' is the emotional condition. I separated these as disparate elements because it IS possible to be one and not the other. Neither one of these is meant to be an extreme condition.

So YES, horniness IS something felt by humans. If you want a condition to cover a being in heat, then make one called "Estrus" or simply "Rut" and go from there.

An example of a character who is Horny but not Aroused would be guy suffering from Impotence. He wants sex, he is thinking about sex, he feels lust for any sexually compatible partner he meets, but he cannot become Aroused, and therefore is one frustrated guy until the Horniness subsides.

Anyway, Lilly challenged me to speak up on this, and I have. The new stuff looks awesome and i am looking forward to the first book coming out. At the moment, I am still working on material for the Hentai edition, although I am waiting for the Book of Vile Darkness to come out so I can see if there is any overlap.


----------



## kolvar (Sep 15, 2002)

as far as my experience goes, women are able to get aroused just by thinking about something. I do not know, how far this is different from what men experience. 
just my 5 cent (euro)


----------



## Vaxalon (Sep 15, 2002)

When it comes to physical arousal, individual differences are more important than gender differences.  Some women and men are able to get physically aroused from fantasy only, some require visual or auditory stimulation, some need touch.

All in all, I think that "easily aroused" might be a feat.


----------



## Kilmore (Sep 15, 2002)

Easily aroused a feat?  I don't think so.  That will probably be WAY more harmful to most PC's than it can possibly help.  With dryads, sirens and succubi running around, as well as unscrupulus scoundrels of the opposite gender, being easily aroused would be far more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## tanilen (Sep 16, 2002)

Easily Aroused, while not a feat, was used in the Naked Blades conversion as a Trait (or a hindrance--dont remember which). . . and we are bringing the Traits and Hinderances system back for the Hentai rules because they really effect the style of play aimed for in that suplement.

As for men vs. women, I was doing some researh on that last night at an interesting, medically based website. . . and I admit I am more confused than before.

But still, my basic idea still works for me. . .a guy can get hard at a drop of a hat, and while a woman can become aroused merely by fantasizing, that would not be a free action. They are still *doing* something (fantasizing).

This reminds me; in addition to "easily aroused," there are also Fetish Hinderances that have the same effect when the character (male or female) encounters the object or focus of thier fetish.


----------



## Merior (Sep 16, 2002)

@tanilen: Okay, I yeild on the interpreation of _horny_ and will try to keep that in mind when I go over the conditions again. 

@Sorn: Just one little point about the formatting. I couldn't do it on here, but an indent of some degree at the beginning of each new paragraph of the feat stuff mightmake things easier to read through. That is just my opinion though, based off how it looks compared to the PHB.


----------



## Sorn (Sep 16, 2002)

Small indent shouldn't be a problem. I'll tinker with it while I work on it. I'll do some comparisons with existing d20 works and see what looks the best and can be read the best.


----------



## Shalewind (Sep 16, 2002)

Merior:

Since we are working on a new dicotomy of conditions:

Physical Arousal takes place with

Arousal -> Peaked -> Over-Stimulated -> S.D.

Each effect simply replacing the previous one.

Emotional/Mental Arousal

Horny -> Lustful -> Uber Lustful (needs new name)

Horny - Natural condition that needs rules

Lustful and Uber Lustful - Magically induced only (perhaps lustful could be induced naturally with very specific cirumstances...?

Shouldn't horny status be a product of "good sex" as well. For instance, if Barmaid wasn't interested at first, then after a few rounds in peaked, shouldn't she also be horny now?

Hows this sounding?


----------



## Kilmore (Sep 17, 2002)

I don't believe that I've seen this spell on the list so far.  It's just my take on it, and keep in mind that I'm not the most experienced spellsmith, so ideas and revisions are more than welcome.

*NEUTER*
Transmutation
*Level* Clr 4, Sor/Wiz 4. 
*Components* V,S,M
*Casting Time* 1 round
*Range* Touch
*Target* One sexually reproducing creature.
*Duration* Permanent
*Saving Throw* Fortitude negates
*Spell Resistance* Yes


Rather than magically impeding the pregnancy process like most contraceptive spells, this spell actually destroys the target creature's egg or seed generating organs, most notably ovaries and testicles in most humanoid creatures.  The lost organs may only be regained by _Regeneration_.

This spell prevents the target creature from spawning offspring, but has no physical or magical effect on the target's arousal, desire, and mating.  The psychological effects of the spell may be profound, however.

The material component is one bird's egg that must be cracked while casting.


----------



## Sidran (Sep 17, 2002)

I was jus wondering do you have rules for Kama Sutra ( Perhaps a tie in with OA) 

As well as rules for sexual  bonding, and the more cuddly side of carnal knowledge. 

Stuff I have come across in my experiences 


* Candle Erotica * The belief that one can have sexual acts with another over long distances by looking through a candles flickering flame at the same time and attuning ones self to eachother...which leads to Flame Erotica, and in modern times the use of candle wax in S&M

* Blood Erotica * the use of blood (either ones own or eachothers) for the sexual arousal of ones partner, (Angelina Jolie is who I get this strange affliction from, I read an article in a Tattooing Mag) Perhaps rule tie ins with Sexual Vampires. 

A new monster could be 

The Sex Fiend

Another rule/ feat idea could be Sexual Addiction ---


----------



## Vaxalon (Sep 17, 2002)

Kilmore said:
			
		

> *I don't believe that I've seen this spell on the list so far.  It's just my take on it, and keep in mind that I'm not the most experienced spellsmith, so ideas and revisions are more than welcome.
> 
> NEUTER*




The duration should be Instantaneous, with a note that it can be reversed with a Regeneration spell.


----------



## Tony Vargas (Sep 18, 2002)

tanilen said:
			
		

> *But still, my basic idea still works for me. . .a guy can get hard at a drop of a hat,*




Well, if he's young or has a hat fetish...


----------



## Lucien Black (Sep 19, 2002)

registered just so I could do this.....

bumpity bump bump!

Don't want you to fall out of the boat while I cautiously search for a group that I can DM for with these rules.  Love what you're doing!  Keep it up!


----------



## kolvar (Sep 19, 2002)

Tony Vargas said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, if he's young or has a hat fetish... *




Oops, took some time to get that.


----------



## thundershot (Sep 20, 2002)

Just a quick note for editing purposes:

There are several instances where the word "LOOSE" is used instead of the word "LOSE" 

Just one of my pet peeves.

It's in EndVersion1.doc


Thanks!
Chris


----------



## thundershot (Sep 20, 2002)

Also, Nymph's Beauty. The 3E version of the Nymph can "turn off" the abilities. The disrobing part came from 2E, when they couldn't turn the ability off. Seeing how this spell is supposed to be useful, perhaps they should be able to turn the abilities off during the duration to avoid unnecessary allies deaths. 



Chris


----------



## Sorn (Sep 20, 2002)

Endversion1 is actually not a final version (at least for spells). I received a newer version from Averil, in which a lot of typos are corrected.

I am starting on the layout of that right now.


----------



## thundershot (Sep 21, 2002)

Okay. Just trying to help!



Chris


----------



## Lurker (Sep 22, 2002)

thundershot said:
			
		

> *Also, Nymph's Beauty. The 3E version of the Nymph can "turn off" the abilities. The disrobing part came from 2E, when they couldn't turn the ability off. Seeing how this spell is supposed to be useful, perhaps they should be able to turn the abilities off during the duration to avoid unnecessary allies deaths. *



 Perhaps you could change the part with disrobing to something like "Should you climax, those within 30 feet of you who look directly at you must succeed at a Will save or die" (This could also give a hint why the nymph in 3e can evoke this power only once every 10 Minutes  ).


----------



## Clain MacFaileas (Sep 25, 2002)

*Magic Items*

Well, good news. I've finished making all our magic items compliant with our spells. Now, I just need to go back through this board and find all the other magic items that need to be added to our guide. Once I've got those (and ensured their compliance) I'll send 'em off to our brave lay-out guy...


----------



## thundershot (Oct 1, 2002)

*drives by, and hits a speed BUMP*

BTW, are the spells and feats more balanced with the core book spells and feats, so people can actually use some of this in a regular campaign?



Thanks!
Chris


----------



## Vaxalon (Oct 1, 2002)

No.

In a "standard" campaign, sexual issues come up so very rarely that most of them would not really be of much use.  In fact, in a standard game, you probably would get laughed at if you tried to use them.

They're balanced for a more lascivious game, where sexual activity comes up on a more regular basis.


----------



## thundershot (Oct 1, 2002)

It's not like it would be too difficult to balance it out. I noticed some of the spells cause people to be stunned for so many rounds, or other effects like that. Would it be that difficult to gauge those spells so they fit with other similar spells? This book is a great idea, but I'd hate to see all of that work and nothing becoming usable to a regular group. I actually had an instance recently where one of the lactation spells came in handy, because the PCs got stuck with a newborn with a dead mother.

Ah, well...


Chris


----------



## Vaxalon (Oct 2, 2002)

I don't think you'll find the spells OVER-powered.  In a basically nonsexual game, you may find many of them UNDER-powered, and therefore not "balanced".


----------



## Shalewind (Oct 7, 2002)

Do we have stuff on sexual exhaustion yet? I know we have the (person X can go for Y hours), but in terms of some of the spells and other mechanics, exhaustion seems to be a needed statistic. Anyone's thoughts?


----------



## Brezgonne (Oct 9, 2002)

On the section about if the woman becomes pregnate it says to make a Con check modified by race.

It does not however, tell you what those modifiers are.

Is this going to be corrected?


----------



## Merior (Oct 18, 2002)

Well, after a rather nasty and prolonged case of RL I am back to trying to get some things done for the Guide but I was wondering if I could aska few question of people.

I am currently going through Chapter One, which has both the definitions of various conditions used in the Guide as well as the basic rules mechanics used elsewhere.

The definitions can't be changed too much without require another revision of all the spells, but is there anything which people feel really should go in here rather than later on in the Guide? I am asking for suggestion before I state the ideas that I already have so as to get as wide a range as possible.


----------



## thundershot (Oct 23, 2002)

Any progress yet on file editing?

Looking forward to seeing how it turns out.



Thanks!
Chris


----------



## Merior (Oct 23, 2002)

@thundershot: Well, I am working at it idly but I am not sure if anybody is paying attention on here judging by how much reaction there was to my last post...

One thing that I was thinking that need to be adressed is the fact that, despite having a rather... interesting chart of sizes, there is no mention of what bonuses or penalties having partners of differening size categories has on Sexual Prowess outside of the descriptions in the _Maw Stuff_ and _Orifice Stuffing_ ex tricks.

Another that came to mind is that rather than having a chart showing the effect of the Sexual Prowess check on the DC of the arousal check, might it not be better to pull this in line with how the Jump skill is handled? That is, set the DC of the Sexual Prowess check to be 10 then increase the arousal check it causes by +1 for every four points or fraction that you exceed this DC.


----------



## Lucien Black (Oct 24, 2002)

*paying attention*

This thread is one of the first things I look at for new posts (and I check the boards almost every day), I simply haven't had anything constructive to add so far.  If that changes, I'll be sure to let you know!

Thanks for all you've done so far, hope you keep up the good work!

Lucien


----------



## Merior (Oct 26, 2002)

@Lucien Black: Well thank you for saying that anyway and I do appreciate it. You comment at least illustrates that somebody is reading this thread...

Anyway, to prove that I am working through Chapter One of the BoCK still here is a small bit that I tweaked slightly from the current rules. It struck me as odd that it was currently no more difficult for a man to seduce a straight male guard than it would be for a woman...


*Gender Preference*

Most characters are attracted only to partners of one gender or another while a small number are attracted to both. For purposes of this Guide, it should be defined for each character where it is relevant if they are attracted to men and/or women.

A character suffers from a -2 morale penalty to their Sexual Prowess checks and a +2 morale bonus to resist seduction attempts by those of a gender they are not attracted to.


----------



## Vaxalon (Oct 26, 2002)

That seems a bit of a small penalty.

Indeed, it could be overcome fairly easily.

Instead, one might simply describe the degree of a person's preference as a number from zero to ten; ten being fiercely heterosexual or homosexual, zero being entirely bisexual, and use that digit in the modification.

Or not.  It adds another layer of complexity.


----------



## Merior (Oct 26, 2002)

@Vaxalon: I admit that it is a small penalty, but I was trying to get views on it first and see if anybody else had an idea about how to handle it. A numeric scale of liking someone seems needlessly complicated and would be adding another mechanic which had to be kept track of instead of simply recalling if the character was attraced to men, women, or both.

I was thinking that, apart from increasing the penalty, there was the obvious idea of having NPCs typically starting off with an Unfriendly or Neutral attitude towards a seduction attempt by those of the prefered gedner and a Hostile attitude towards approaches by those who are not of a prefered gender.

Obviously, these would be adjusted by circumstance but if you were trying to get them to a Helpful attitude in order to go along with things these as 'defaults' would make a significant difference.

Does anybody think that woudl work any better?


----------



## Vaxalon (Oct 26, 2002)

That sounds MUCH better.

Overcoming that hostile reaction is going to be pretty tough.


----------



## Merior (Oct 26, 2002)

@Vaxalon: Good to hear you like the idea, but shouldn't doing this be hard? Here is the revised bit on Gender Preference as well as a bit that I think could be put in Chapter Two though I might generalize it for use of Diplomacy and Perform...

Comments are always appreciated.


*Gender Preference*

Most characters are attracted only to partners of one gender or another while a small number are attracted to both. For purposes of this Guide, it should be defined for each character where it is relevant if they are attracted to men and/or women.

A character suffers from a -2 morale penalty to their Sexual Prowess checks towards, and a +2 morale bonus to arousal checks against uses of Sexual Prowess by, those of a gender they are not attracted to

For purposes of seduction, NPCs are generally considered to be Indifferent towards seduction attempts by those of their preferred gender and Hostile towards those from people who are not of their preferred gender. 

This default reaction is adjusted by circumstances. For example, a truly faithful married man might be Unfriendly to any seduction attempts at all while a curious and jaded noble woman might Indifferent to an approach by another woman but Friendly if a suitable gentleman were to approach her.



*Bluff*
*New Use:* _Seduction._

You can use Bluff to convince someone to believe that your romantic attentions are sincere and desirable, perhaps to gain some favour from them or simply to persuade them into your bed.

This is effectively an attempt to change another's attitude (as per the rules in the DMG). A Friendly reaction is generally the minimum required to lure someone into your bed if you appear to be of their preferred gender and no possible consequences are obvious, while a Helpful reaction would be required if this is not true.

This action cannot be used during combat.


----------



## Isawa Sideshow (Oct 27, 2002)

I'm back! Hopefully, RL won't intrude too much, but I _need_ something creative to work on, and I think the BoUCK fits the bill nicely.

@Merior: I like the idea of Sexual Prowess working as the Jump skill, esp since we're putting a raw Con check up against a Skill check. If no one else has started retooling that, I'll do it.

Also, I just picked up the BoVD, and I'm really inspired by its chapter structure. If we applied that structure to the BoUCK, here's what we would get:

1) How to use sex in a campaing/game world
2) Rules -- our Sexual Prowess, Sex Tricks, Diseases, Pregnancy rules and other associated mechanics changes
3) Equipment -- non-magical sexual items. This might be a pretty small chapter, so we could combine it with the Rules chapter
4) Feats
5) Prestige Classes
6) Magic/Magic items
7) Monsters

We're looking really good on a lot of this, except for chapter 1 -- we've got lots of crunchy bits, but little fluff to explain how to best use the crunchy bits in a game. I'd be interested in writing up some columns and sidebars for such a chapter.

Also, one other bit of inspiration from the BoVD. Could we use a [Sex] descriptor for any of our spells? It would be just for spells that deal with the sexual act itself, not for more generic spells (like Slap or the like) or midwifery/pregnancy-affecting spells. Noting which spells require a sexual act during casting would be good too.


----------



## Vaxalon (Oct 27, 2002)

I agree.

I'd like to write some bits about how to use sex in DnD too.  

What subsections do you think we ought to have?


----------



## Isawa Sideshow (Oct 28, 2002)

Subjects that I'm contemplating include:

- Prostitution in Fantasy Settings; this would talk about streetwalkers, brothel employees, temple prostitutes, and harem members/concubines. Probably would have some possible plot hooks for each type, as well as simple stat blocks for "typical" prostitutes

- Sex and Religion; a discussion of how various gods and their churches approach sex and childbirth. Divisions would include Gods of Love and Passion, Gods of Fertility of Nature, Gods of Purity, and Gods of Evil

- Sexual Prowess vs Profession (Prostitute) vs Perform; explaining what the difference between these skills and how they interact -- this would probably just be a sidebar.

- The Four Levels of Sex in D&D; this would be for Sex what Monte Cook's article in Dragon 300 was for Evil -- how visible is sex in your game? Four levels would be discussed: Chaste (sex never ever comes up), Standard (sex is all off-camera, mildly sexual  plot hooks might be used), Mature (sex might occur on-camera, the sexual lives of PCs and NPCs alike come into play, and some more alternative sexualities might be examined), and Kinky (no holds barred sexuality in-game)


----------



## Vaxalon (Oct 28, 2002)

Isawa Sideshow said:
			
		

> *- Prostitution in Fantasy Settings; this would talk about streetwalkers, brothel employees, temple prostitutes, and harem members/concubines. Probably would have some possible plot hooks for each type, as well as simple stat blocks for "typical" prostitutes*




I'd like to take this, but I don't think it should be limited to prostitutes... I think "Sexual NPC's" would be a good way to handle it.

How many words do you think it deserves?


----------



## kolvar (Oct 28, 2002)

@Vaxalon: Prostitution is a rather big theme.  I was contemplating about doing somthing about it while back, but found it to big for my little English. You would have to consider women's houses vs. brothels vs. free prostitutes, temple prostitution vs. legalized prositution vs. illegal prostitution, concubines vs. prostitutes vs. priestesses vs. women who do it seldom etc.
Consider greece, any western country during the early middle ages, the late middle ages and later. 
What about cultures, where girls have to be prostitutes for some time befor marriage?
Where can one find the prostitutes?
what organisations are there?

If you do it I, for my part, would be very happy.


----------



## Vaxalon (Oct 28, 2002)

I can do it.

I've actually got one book on the subject already.  I'm sure  atrip to the library will reveal some more information.


----------



## Merior (Oct 29, 2002)

@kolvar: Yay! You are alive and speaking to us again... At least, I am hoping about the alive bit.  More seriously, any comments on the stuff about Sexual Preferences that I posted up the page?

@Isawa Sideshow: In regards to your "Sexual Prowess vs Profession (Prostitute) vs Perform" side bar, I am currently going through the basic mechanics of things a might have been guesed from my last few posts.

The way that I currently was working things would have it that Sexual Prowess is the skill of knowing how to have sex in a way enjoyable for you and/or your partner, that Profession (Prostitute) is the skill of earning a living through selling your sexual services, and Perform is related to these only in regards to generating a favorable reaction enough reaction to entice someone into your bed...

Hopefully (and I stress hopefully[/i]) I should have a chunk more of this in a readbale form for people to tear apart within th next day or two.


----------



## kolvar (Oct 29, 2002)

@Vaxalon: I got one, too, but never found the time to read it (g). But I did once a paper (actually it was 107 pages long) about women and children poverty in Hannover (i.e. in Germany) between 1500 and 1700 and have scratched upon the topic of child-homicide, prostitution etc. the part about secual crimes was only 5 pages long and I realy only scratched the surface for such a short period of time for only one small town. that is, why I do not dare to write something realy exhausting about this theme (and my inability to write realy good english).

@Merior: I was always there, but did not found anything, I realy could contribute to. I found out rather early during this project, that I was the wrong person to contribute to the basic system.


----------



## Gez (Oct 31, 2002)

Hello everyone !

I've got a few questions that can be sumed up by "will there be something about the standard classes in the unlawful guide ?"

We've got a campaign where all PCs are in the same family. All brothers and sisters, except my own, who's the wife of another PC.

We're all sorcerers (well, except a bard), and my character's husband is a multiclassed monk/sorcerer.

Since getting pregnant while adventuring is more a hindrance than anything else, I've gave some thought as to the birth control method used, and I wondered about what a class can bring to a character, outside of the direct and well-detailed combat abilities.

For example, monks learn to master their own body. I assume this allows male monks to do things like controlling their erections or delaying their climax. Both are useful for a harmonious conjugal life and makes monk great lovers. The latter is especially nice for coitus interruptus, presumably.

Sorcerers have an innate magic. Magic litterally run through their vein and bathe their whole body. (Or at least, we've gone this road, and each character has some unusual features that they call the Dragonmark.) For this reason, it may be possible for them to use some small amount of magic intuitively to control their internal alchemy. I'm not talking about potentially balance-affecting things like healing faster, or even visible effects (like getting bigger breasts or dicks -- and this is possible by the Alter Self and Change Self spells, anyway). Rather, things like fertility control, or solving minor problems like erection trouble or frigidity (on self). Since spells are so few and far between for sorcerers, they can't afford to waste them on sexual spells like a wizard can, so this would be handy.

But I expanded the reflexion. 
Divine classes, like druids and clerics, should get a whole lot of spells, since they know each and everyone on their list. There's no need to look for special class feature here, they can get what they want. Although one may think of promiscuous paladins healing their partner from MST by sharing their disease immunity during the union...

Maybe someone could come with an idea for the barbarian, but I prefer not give thoughts about this. And there's nothing in the fighter that could justify any special sexual capacity.

Rogues could perhaps use to lascivious purpose their great knowledge of anatomy. Sneak Attack is the combat application of this knowledge, but maybe in other circumstance they can do other things than hurting ?

The psionic classes also had me thinking. They can probably be considered like the sorcerer in this regard. Possibly even more so. I'm wondering the new uses possible of autohypnosis and also what would be psionic sex tricks...

There's probably something to say as well for bards, but this class never inspired me  .


Well, so, have this be already done ?

And if no, what do you think ?


----------



## Death By Surfeit (Nov 2, 2002)

*GUCK: DBS Conversion - an Important Announcement*

*lurker drops from the shadows*

Good evening all. I could drown a cast of millions with praise for your collective hard work in converting the original GUCK into the polished realm of 3rd ed and bevy of original and witty contributions, but will abstain in fear that it suffocate my purpose here.

With a little inspiration, substantial effort and an orgy of plagiarisation, I have managed to compose for the benefit (?) of my group a completed Guide to Unlawful Carnal Knowledge, currently available in .html format and provisionally monickered the DBS conversion. It draws on elements from the original and the working conversion, but revolves around a streamlining designed to drop the rules, atmosphere and balance difference between an adventure run with and without the GUCK, and to incorporate the improvements composed on these here boards. It's also quite a funny read.

Text formatting means it’s only really bearable in Netscape, GoLive or similar program as yet, but work is underway on a .doc and (hopefully) a .pdf version, subject to your collective approval. In good grace, I thought it only proper to post the working copy out onto general release.

I have as yet not set up a dedicated site (GeoCities FTP Upload is the work of evil, evil men), but have it available for email distribution. If I could speak to the fine fellows at the netbook-of-uck.com, or anyone else interested, about hosting an online copy, it would be greatly appreciated: please contact at deathbysurfeit_@hotmail.com. I will not be able to handle individual requests for the DBS conversion until this is underway, as I have only so much time.

I hope that this effort is well received; please speak to me for further details if necessary, but otherwise thankyou for your time.

Cheers,

Death By Surfeit

*gets ready to dodge the flames*


----------



## kolvar (Nov 3, 2002)

@Gez: the stuff, you find on the page, is there, nothing else (except corrections and a few feat). How about you doing a little bit about the classes concerning their sexuality and use in a "different kind  of game".

@Death by Forfeit: Funny, There is actually an area on the page with a contact formular. 
I would like to put your version of the guide on the page. 
In addition, how about combining?


----------



## Death By Surfeit (Nov 3, 2002)

*DBS Conversion: an Important Announcement*

Kolvar,

I'll send you the email containing the guide as a set of nine attachments (one each chapter). Combining the two guides is a wonderful idea, but I have to confess the DBS Conversion already contains a fair amount of 'gleaned' material, albeit quite heavily edited.

Look forward to seeing it online,

Death by _Sur_feit


----------



## Gez (Nov 4, 2002)

Well, I also wanted to know how you found this idea. If I find the time, I may try to write something. By the way, that's not the sexuality of a class _stricto sensus_, just the sexual possibilities of a class ability. Just a sort of "synergy bonus" (sexuality involves behavior; and behavior is up to the character).


----------



## kolvar (Nov 5, 2002)

@Gez: I like the idea in general. I could imagine doing this along the line of templates as in Mongoose quintessential guides. Or as flat bonuses. Although this would mean a difficult work of balancing it, because even if the modification may not seem to touch normal game-play, weasel players allways find a way to get an edge in combat or somewhere else from rules. What did you have in mind?


----------



## kolvar (Nov 7, 2002)

I have uploaded the Online Version of Death by Surfeit.
It is rather different than the downloadable. Therefore it would be interesting to hear some comments.
you can find it 
At this Location


----------



## Anabstercorian (Nov 7, 2002)

*Cool!*

I LOVE the Tentacle Master!  It's excellent, and much better than the last one.  Props to thee!


----------



## Gez (Nov 13, 2002)

A bump, and a contribution.



A First Look at the Classes:

Barbarians have a wild, primal appeal that can be reflected by giving them freely the Powerful Lover trick.

Bards enjoy using their artistic performances for good effects. They have new Bardic Music effects. Furthermore, characters who have 5 ranks or more in Perform and have chosen Erotic Arts as one of their Perform style get a +2 synergy bonus on their Sexual Prowess rolls.

Clerics rely on their spells for carnal arts.

Druids have, like clerics, access to several useful spells. In addition, their exhaustive knowledge of all natural things allows them to tell whether a partner is infected by a venerian disease; and they get the Resist Disease trick for free.

Fighters focalize on martial training. Their class don't give them special capacities in the bedroom arts.

Monks try to achieve physical perfection. Most monks forsake all sexual activities, channeling their sexual energy to put it to other uses. But those monks that do not renounce sex make excellent lovers. Monks get the Insightful Lover for free, and furthermore they gain an additional insight bonus equal to one-fifth (rounded down) their monk level to their Sexual Prowess roll reflecting their mastery over their body. Finally, at 5th level, male monks get Quick Recovery while female monks get Muscular Control for free.

Paladins, like monks, often voluntarily choose to forsake sexual activities; but those that do not find new uses to their rigorous training. Paladins can tap the litteral power of love, and their Lay on Hand and Remove Disease abilities are strengthened when they use them during sex with a partner they truly love. Lay on hands used this way cured twice the normal amount of hit points; and they can use the remove disease spell-like ability one additional times per week in this same way.

Psions and Psychic Warriors learn to develop their innate supernatural powers. Forcing their body to obey to their will, they can practice minor effects that enhance the sexual experience. These effects give them a circumstance bonus to their Sexual Prowess roll equals to the highest level of power they can actually manifest (a 17th-level psion whose Power Point reserve has been reduced to 5 by extensive manifestation will get a +3 circumstance bonus, but once having recovered all his power points, he would get a +8 circumstance bonus).

Rangers' lifestyle lend them to loneliness. Their class features, centered on combat and survival, don't give much in the field of love -- except noxious snickering about their relationship with their animal companions...

Rogues are, of all adventurers, the ones that spend the most time learning the subtleties of anatomy and the location of the most sensitive nerves. They usually use this knowledge in combat, hitting where it hurts the most, striking vital or sensitive organs to maximize damage or pain and put their foes out of combat quickly. But they can use this anatomical lore for pleasure rather than pain; and get a +1 bonus per sneak attack die they can inflict in combat to their Sexual Prowess rolls. The primary function of this training being to hurt, however, sadistic rogues (i.e., those having the Sadic sex trick) get a +2 synergy bonus in addition.

Sorcerers wield an innate, intuitive magic. Like psions and psychic warriors, this allows them to cast minor magical effects during love, which grant them a circumstance bonus equal to the highest spell level they can actually cast.

Wizards don't enjoy the intuitive grasp of magic that sorcerers know; but more than largely compensate by being able to research, prepare and cast erotic spells that most sorcerers can't afford to master, needing to concentrate on more general-purpose spells.

Note on Familiars: Familiars are extensions of their master's being. Master and familiar are, for all purpose, one and the same being. People would thus not be surprised to know that when two mages make love, their familiars imitate them as they can. If both are sexually compatible and of opposite sex, they will make love; otherwise they will merely sensually caress each other.

Adepts, like clerics and druids, have an exhaustive list of spells at their disposal. The level 1--5 spells of the Midwifery domain are also on the adepts' list; as they frequently serve as midwife.

Aristocrats, it's a staple of fantasy, are usually lovely; beautiful and regal. They freely get the Smooth Lover trick since first level.

Commoners, by definition average to the point of mediocrity, don't enjoy anything special they could use in bedroom -- or anywhere else, for that matter.

Experts, like all classes, get Sexual Prowess freely as a class skill. However, experts who explicitely choose Sexual Prowess as one of their class skills are considered to have a Sexual Prowess Rank two points higher than their actual score for the purpose of trick prerequisite. Furthermore, they get two bonus sex tricks they can choose freely among those for which they qualify.

Warriors, like fighters, have no special training in the carnal sport and get no special benefit.





Some new sex trick proposals. Some are just variations of existing ones that I felt missing (at least from the 0.5 version available on the site); but not all.

Insatiable Lover
Prerequisites: 10 Ranks Sexual Prowess, Enduring Lover, Intuitive Lover, Spiritual Lover, Tantric Lore, Tireless Lover
Benefits: You can never have two much. You get a +6 resistance bonus to your Arousal check. This overlaps (does not stack with) the +4 resistance bonus from Tantric Lore. You can choose to apply or not this bonus at will. When you do, you can also confer a +3 resistance bonus to your partner, reflecting the experience you have at teasing partners to prolongate intercourses. Additionally, if you are male and have the Quick Recovery trick, you get a +5 bonus on your Recovery check.

Lover Focus
Prerequisites: 4 Ranks Sexual Prowess, Intuitive Lover, must have had at least weekly intercourses with the same lovers for at least one whole year
Benefits: You know your lover's body nearly as much as your own. You gain a +5 competence bonus on Sexual Prowess rolls and Arousal checks  related to that partner.
You may take this trick multiple times, each time selecting another partner.

Penetration Focus
Prerequisite: 5 Ranks Sexual Prowess, Dexterous Lover, Enduring Lover, must be male
Benefits: You are expert in thrusting rythms and movements, knowing how to intensify your partner's sensation and avoid inflicting pain.
You gain a +1 bonus to your Sexual Prowess checks when penetrating. You may take this trick multiple times, increasing your bonus by +1 with each instance.

Phalic Focus
Prerequisites: 3 Ranks Sexual Prowess, Intuitive Lover
Benefits: When stimulating your partner’s phalus, you gain a +1 competence bonus to your Sexual Prowess Checks. You may take this trick multiple times, increasing your bonus by +1 with each instance.
Tireless Lover
Prerequisites: 5 Ranks Sexual Prowess, Enduring Lover, Con 14+
Benefits: When using Constitution as your relevant ability for Sexual Prowess checks, you may add 1.5 times your Constitution modifier to the check.

Psychic Link 1 (Psionic Trick)
Prerequisites: 6 Ranks Sexual Prowess, at least one telepathic power known, Reserve Power Points 5+
Benefits: You are able to project your sensations to your lover's mind during an intercourse. Your lover needs to make Arousal Checks against both your Sexual Prowess rolls and his or her very own. This trick is spell-like in nature and may be resisted by a Will Save (DC 10 + your Charisma modifier + half your manifester level) and Spell Resistance apply. You can use this trick on only one lover at once.

Psychic Link 2 (Psionic Trick)
Prerequisite: 10 Ranks Sexual Prowess, Psychic Link 1, Reserve Power Points 11+
Benefits: You are now also able to feel your lover's sensations during an intercourse. This is used in conjunction with Psychic Link 1. You need to make Arousal checks against both your lover's Sexual Prowess rolls and your very own.

Vaginal Focus
Prerequisites: 3 Ranks Sexual Prowess, Intuitive Lover
Benefits: When stimulating your partner’s vagina, you gain a +1 competence bonus to your Sexual Prowess Checks. You may take this trick multiple times, increasing your bonus by +1 with each instance.

Versatile Lover
Prerequisite: 7 ranks Sexual Prowess, at least two tricks among Creative Lover, Dexterous Lover, Enduring Lover, Intuitive Lover, and Powerful Lover
Benefit: You gain a +1 synergy bonus for each trick you know among Creative Lover, Dexterous Lover, Enduring Lover, Forceful Lover, Intuitive Lover, Inventive Lover, Powerful Lover, Smooth Lover, Spiritual Lover, Tireless Lover, and Wild Lover


Maybe it's too late to add new feats (since the feat and spell document is called "endversion"), but here are three new feats nonetheless. Actually, only two since one is in fact twined for psionic purposes. Actually only one and a half, since the other is just a variation on Iron Celibacy. 

Iron Fidelity [General]
Prerequisites: Wis 15, must have had exclusive relationship with one lover for at least one year
You are permanently immune to any seduction based effect including those of Sucubbi, Nymphs and various sex-related magics and feats. This feat is rendered useless for a year if you engage in any voluntary adultery. If you engage in voluntary adultery within that year the feat is rendered useless permanently.

Union-Cast Spell [Metamagic]
You can extend an union of the flesh to more mystical ranges, allowing you to cast spells that affects both you and your partner during sex.
Prerequisite: Aroused Casting, Sexual Prowess skill
Benefit: You can cast a personal or touch spell that normally affects only person on both you and your partner during sex. (In case of multiple partners, only one of your chosing is affected.) Both you and your partner receive the full effect of the spell (for example, a cure light wound spell cast at 5th level would heal 1d8+5 hit points on both you and your partner). Even spells that are normally self only would work on both. The same spell apply on both characters, so variable, numerical values are rolled only once (so in the cure light wound example, if you roll a 6, both you and your partner would be healed 11 hp) and effects that must be chosen at the time of casting are similar for both characters (so, if you cast polymorph self this way to turn into a giant eagle, both you and your partner would become giant eagles). If a spell is dispelled or dismissed on one partner, the spell is similarly canceled on the other. Finally, for the whole duration of a non-instantaneous spell, both you or your partner can make a Scry check (DC 25 minus spell level) to intuit the distance and direction of the other recipient of the spell, as the mystical union is maintained.
An union-cast spell uses up a spell slot two levels higher than the spell's normal level, modified by any other metamagic feats.

Union-Manifested Power [Metamagic]
You can extend an union of the flesh to more metaphysical ranges, allowing you to manifest powers that affects both you and your partner during sex.
Prerequisite: Erotic Manifestation, Sexual Prowess skill
Benefit: You can manifest a personal or touch power that normally affects only person on both you and your partner during sex. (In case of multiple partners, only one of your chosing is affected.) Both you and your partner receive the full effect of the power (for example, a lesser body adjustment power manifested to heal would heal 1d8 hit points on both you and your partner). Even powers that are normally self only would work on both. The same power apply on both characters, so variable, numerical values are rolled only once (so in the lesser body adjustment example, if you roll a 6, both you and your partner would be healed 6 hp) and effects that must be chosen at the time of manifesting are similar for both characters (so, if you manifest polymorph self this way to turn into a giant eagle, both you and your partner would become giant eagles). If the power is negated or dismissed on one partner, the power is similarly canceled on the other. Finally, for the whole duration of a non-instantaneous power, both you or your partner can make a Remote View check (DC 25 minus power level) to intuit the distance and direction of the other recipient of the spell, as the metaphysical union is maintained.
An union-manifested power costs a number of power points equal to its standard cost + 4, modified by any other metapsionic feats.


----------



## kolvar (Nov 13, 2002)

Nice, if a bit short with the classes. could you do an essay about this (one to two pages)? 
What do the others think ?


----------



## Gez (Nov 14, 2002)

kolvar said:
			
		

> *Nice, if a bit short with the classes. could you do an essay about this (one to two pages)? *




Probably. A bit like what has been made for races ? (By the way, why do gnomes are listed as having "incredibly low birth rates" ? Since they havn't been adressed by Tolkien, I never saw anything to that effect anywhere in D&D, contrarily to dwarves and elves.)



			
				kolvar said:
			
		

> *What do the others think ? *




That's what I'm eager to know.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Nov 14, 2002)

Gez said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Probably. A bit like what has been made for races ? (By the way, why do gnomes are listed as having "incredibly low birth rates" ? Since they havn't been adressed by Tolkien, I never saw anything to that effect anywhere in D&D, contrarily to dwarves and elves.)
> 
> *




Not that I'm the person you're asking, but since they have 300 or more post puberty years and make up a max of 7% of the population, its either that or some interesting baby eating tendancies.  

kahuna burger


----------



## Gez (Nov 14, 2002)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not that I'm the person you're asking, but since they have 300 or more post puberty years and make up a max of 7% of the population, its either that or some interesting baby eating tendancies.
> 
> kahuna burger *




That or good birth control methods. They may have a voluntarily (i.e., artificially) low birth rate, for a change.

Plus they keep being harassed by giants, goblinoids, and kobolds.

I must admit I'm a bit bored by the repetitive "dwindling race" factor we have for everything that's not evil.


----------



## Vaxalon (Nov 14, 2002)

The fact is, that the lower a species birth rate, the greater its neoteny.

What's neoteny, you ask?  Well, I could be snotty and tell you to look it up, but I'll be nice and post it here:


Neoteny is the tendency of adults of a species to retain juvenile characteristics, such as (in humans):

The ability to learn and adapt
The ability to live in groups
Large eyes
Round heads
Non-sexual affection
Lack of visible signs of oestrus

So, basically, everything that makes us "nice", both nice to look at and nice to be with.

To summarize:

Low birth rates are associated with "Good guys" and high birth rates are associated with "bad guys."

Here's a website that has some useful information on the subject:

http://www.kithrup.com/brin/neotenyarticle1.html


----------



## kolvar (Nov 14, 2002)

Gez said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Probably. A bit like what has been made for races ? *




Yes, or different, but something, that makes up some kind of chapter


----------



## Sorn (Nov 14, 2002)

*Still Alive*

Hi guys,

just wanted to drop in really quick and let you know that I am still here. Work has been pretty busy lately, and I was relying on the email notifications to keep me abreast of new posts (which obviously didn't work). 

Anyway, looking forward to any finished material to layout. Just shoot me an email and let me know where I can d/l source files.


----------



## Gez (Nov 15, 2002)

kolvar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes, or different, but something, that makes up some kind of chapter *




Na gut... See what I can do.

However, I'd like to get some feedback on the base ideas, are they good/bad/ugly ? Don't want to bother writing something that won't be appreciated.


----------



## kolvar (Nov 15, 2002)

I like the basic-ideas


----------



## Gez (Nov 15, 2002)

kolvar said:
			
		

> *I like the basic-ideas *




All ?

What about a more detailed feedback ?

And where are Sorn, Taliren, Averil, Anabstercorian and all the others ?


----------



## kolvar (Nov 15, 2002)

I am just talking about the class-abilities, not about the feats or tricks, and they are basic ideas, that I think are aproprieate and not to unbalancing. It it these ideas are presented as possibilities and not as musts, than they are realy goog.

enough? I was a bit distracted the last weeks, sorry.


----------



## Gez (Nov 15, 2002)

kolvar said:
			
		

> *I am just talking about the class-abilities *




I guessed it. (Although I'm also curious about possible acceptance of the rest).

Well, since 100% of the feedback so far is postive, I'll give it some harder work. Maybe next week there'll be something.


----------



## Lucien Black (Nov 23, 2002)

Booooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnggggggggg   straight to the top!


----------



## Nightstorm (Nov 23, 2002)

for some reason This thread keeps appearing in my email. I read it for the first time in a long time today and thought I'd say a few things. 
1. on the bonus to armor for nudity, it has ground in actual fokelore. The Celts would run into battle naked with tribal symbols on them making them Invincible. Might I suggest this be a spell that has to have certain symbols painted on the body(perhaps with paints/dyes/blood whatever) costing about 10 gp.
2. The infertilty spell is a very good idea also having very solid ground in folklore. My only question is why have it drain your constitutuion? why not instead have "signs" that you have been put under a spell and that is why you cannot concieve childern., like milk going bad around you in seconds etc.


----------



## LostSoul (Nov 24, 2002)

I'm working on a Prestige Class that might fit in with your work here.  It's for a specific campaign setting, so the rules don't jive with D&D or your rules on this thread, but you might be able to get some use out of it.

*Maiden of the New Moon*

Hit Die: d8

Requirements: To qualify to be a Maiden of the New Moon, a character must fulfil all the following criteria. 

Heal: 5 ranks.
Sense Motive: 4 ranks.
Knowledge (religion): 4 ranks.
Knowledge (nature): 4 ranks.
Feats: Skill Focus (Heal), Subdue Cycle.
Special: The Character must be female and must be trained by another Maiden of the New Moon.

Class Skills: 

The Maiden's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are: Alchemy (Int), Autohypnosis (Wis), Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Heal (Wis), Innuendo (Wis), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (all skills, Int), Listen (Wis), Perform (Cha), Read Lips (Int), Search (Wis), Sense Motive (Wis), Speak Language (none), Spot (Wis), Stabilize Self (Con), Voice (Cha), Wilderness Lore (Wis). 

Skill Points at Each Level: 6 + Int Modifier.


```
[color=white]
TABLE: The Maiden of the New Moon

        Base           Fort    Ref     Will
Level...Attack Bonus...Save....Save....Save....Special
------------------------------------------------------
1.......+0.............+2......+0......+2......Bonus Feat, Midwife, Fertile
2.......+1.............+3......+0......+3......Climax
3.......+2.............+3......+1......+3......Bonus Feat
4.......+3.............+4......+1......+4......Intimacy, Purity of Body
5.......+3.............+4......+1......+4......Bonus Feat
6.......+4.............+5......+2......+5......Improved Climax, Timeless Body
7.......+5.............+5......+2......+5......Bonus Feat
8.......+6.............+6......+2......+6......Improved Voice, Diamond Body
9.......+6.............+6......+3......+6......Bonus Feat
10......+7.............+7......+3......+7......Wholeness of Body, Quivering Palm
[/color]
```

All of the following are features of the Maiden of the New Moon prestige class. 

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Maidens of the New Moon are proficient with all simple weapons, martial weapons, and light armours. Note that armour check penalties for armour heavier than leather apply to the skills Balance, Climb, Escape Artist, Hide, Jump, Move Silently, Pick Pocket, and Tumble. 

Bonus Feats: At 1st level (and every odd level thereafter), the Maiden gains a bonus feat. The feat must be selected from Sneak Attack I-X, Uncanny Dodge I-VI, Evasion (Improved Evasion), Skill Mastery, Skill Focus, Iron Will (Slippery Mind), Obscure Lore, Craft Blood of Life, Improved Unarmed Strike (Stunning Fist, Flurry of Blows), Psychoanalyst (Psychic Inquisitor), Rapid Metabolism (Psionic Metabolism).

Midwife (Ex): At 1st level, the Maiden gains the Midwife feat for free if she does not already have it.

Fertility: If the Maiden begins to ovulate, she loses all psychic or supernatural abilities gained from her Maiden levels for the duration of her cycle.  If she becomes pregnant, she loses all psychic or supernatural abilites gained from her Maiden levels for the duration of her term.

Climax (Ex): At second level, the Maiden gains a +10 competence bonus to Autohypnosis to bring herself to orgasm without any stimulation.

Improved Climax (Ex): At sixth level, the Maiden can bring a sexual partner to orgasm at any time with a successful Concentration check against DC 10.

Intimacy (Ex): At fourth level, the Maiden can move a sexual partner two steps up on the attitude chart (Hostile to Indifferent, Unfriendly to Friendly, Indifferent to Helpful, Friendly and Helpful to Love).  She can also impart this ability on another with a successful Diplomacy check against DC 20.  When used by another, this ability only affects the next sexual partner that person takes.

Purity of Body (Su): At 4th level, a Maiden gains immunity to all diseases except for supernatural diseases.

Timeless Body (Su): After achieving 6th level, a Maiden no longer suffers ability penalties for aging and cannot be supernaturally aged, nor does she visibly age. (Any penalties she may have already suffered remain in place.) Bonuses still accrue, and the Maiden still dies of old age when her time is up. If she loses her supernatural abilities somehow, the Maiden suffers all penalties that her age would normally accrue, and her physical appearance takes its normal form.

Improved Voice (Su): At eighth level, the Maiden gains a +4 competence bonus on any Voice skill checks.

Diamond Body (Su): At 8th level, a Maiden gains immunity to poison of all kinds.

Wholeness of Body (Su): At 10th level, a Maiden can cure her own wounds. She can cure up to twice her current level in hit points each day, and she can spread this healing out among several uses. Wholeness of body is a supernatural ability. 

Quivering Palm (Su): Starting at 10th level, a Maiden can use the quivering palm. 

The Maiden can use the quivering palm attack once a week, and she must announce her intent before making her attack roll. Creatures immune to critical hits cannot be affected. The Maiden must be of higher level than the target (or have more levels than the target's number of Hit Dice). If the Maiden strikes successfully and the target takes damage from the blow, the quivering palm attack succeeds. Thereafter the Maiden can choose to try to slay the victim at any later time within 1 day per level of the Maiden . The Maiden  merely wills the target to die (a free action), and unless the target makes a Fortitude saving throw (DC 10 + one-half the Maiden's level + Wisdom modifier), it dies. If the saving throw is successful, the target is no longer in danger from that particular quivering palm attack (but may be affected by another one at a later time). Quivering palm is a supernatural ability. 


Wondering about those new feats & skills?  Here they are:



Obscure Lore [General]
You know a little about a lot.
Prerequisite: Int 13+.
Benefit: You pick up a lot of stray knowledge. You may make an Obscure Lore check with a bonus equal to your level + his Intelligence modifier to see whether you knows some relevant information about local notable people, obscure rites, legendary items, or noteworthy places. (see Bardic Knowledge, PHB pp 29.) 

Craft Blood of Life [Psionic]
You can change the poisonous Earthsblood.
Prerequisite: Character level 5+, Female.
Benefit: By making an Alchemy check against DC 20 and taking at least 8 uninterrupted hours, you can transform the poisonous Earthsblood into a conciousness expanding drug.  One ounce of earthsblood makes one dose of blood of life.

Midwife [General]
You are skilled at delivering children.
Prerequisite: Skill Focus (Heal).
Benefit: If you make a successful Heal check against DC 15, you give a pregnant woman and her child a +8 bonus to any Fortitude saves made against the pregnancy or birth.  You may Take 10 on this check.
Normal: A successful Heal check gives a +4 bonus to any Fortitude saves against the pregnancy or birth.

Subdue Cycle [Psionic]
You can control your fertility.
Prerequisite: Autohypnosis 4 ranks, Female.
Benefit: At the beginning of your menstrual cycle, you make a check against DC 13 (you may Take 10 on this check).  If you succeed, you can decide whether or not you will ovulate this cycle.  If you do decide to ovulate, and you have succeeded in the check, you can raise the chance of conception to 100%.
Normal: You do not have any control over your fertility.

Autohypnosis
New Use: Climax.  By making an Autohypnosis check against DC 15 if female or DC 20 if male, you can bring yourself to orgasm without any stimulation.

Heal
New Use: Midwife.  By making a Heal check against DC 15, you can give a pregnant woman and her child a +4 bonus to any Fortitude saves against the pregnancy or birth.  You must treat the expecting mother for at least one hour a week.

Voice (Cha)
Trained only.
You have learned to use your voice to send compelling suggestions.  Use this skill to make an otherwise unappealing course of action or idea seem completely acceptable.
Check: A Voice check is opposed by the target's Sense Motive check.  If successful, the target is subjected to a Suggestion effect (PHB, pg 257).  Favourable or unfavourable conditions may affect the target's Sense Motive check.


----------



## Lucien Black (Nov 24, 2002)

*Voice? ovulation control?*

I have a sneaking suspicion someone's been reading Dune.... 

I like it; I don't think it would be too hard to adapt to the rules that I've seen so far.... 

Question:  this class apparently has psionic abilities, yet the prerequisites don't indicate anything psionic.... oh wait, I just noticed Subdue Cycle is a psionic only feat, nevermind then.

Lucien


----------



## LostSoul (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Voice? ovulation control?*



			
				Lucien Black said:
			
		

> *Question:  this class apparently has psionic abilities, yet the prerequisites don't indicate anything psionic.... oh wait, I just noticed Subdue Cycle is a psionic only feat, nevermind then.
> *




I still haven't worked out how I'm going to deal with psionics; I'l probably work up some oddly-flavoured skill & feat system (instead of using the power point in the Psi HB).  I figured that even with the changes I made to standard D&D rules, you could use this for your handbook.

I hope somebody gets some use or inspiration from it, but if not, it was a lot of fun to write up!


----------



## kolvar (Nov 25, 2002)

Just got the Book of Eldritch Might III. 
On Page 21 you will find the Prcise Touch Metamagic-Feat, that has similarities to the feats that once where the Transmitting Feats, i.e. the spell level is lowered by one while you cast an area effect spell as a touch spell. 
Makes at least one of these feats redundant or underpowered (the kiss variant, because touching is much easier than kissing)


----------



## tanilen (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey all

I'm not dead, at least not totally. =)

Don't know if you all have seen this yet, but I found this prestige class on T.Catt's webpage.

*http://www.tcatt.com/erotica/WOR3rd-cl.pdf*

Its very cool and the art, as always, is top notch.

Have we considered asking T.Catt for art for the book?


_I've changed the link to plain text. 'cause when clicked on, it for some reason lead to the main page of a pay site featuring naked women.
But if you cut-n-paste the URL into your browser as text, it works like it should and leads to T. Catt's pdf. Weird...

Oh, well. It's safe now - as much as the rest of this thread, anyway. 
- Darkness_


----------



## kolvar (Nov 26, 2002)

yes, asked him. We could get the PrC, but we would have to rework it to fit into the guide.


----------



## Vaxalon (Nov 26, 2002)

Asking him to do (or provide) art for the guide is a capital idea.


----------



## Sorn (Nov 26, 2002)

Already got a ton of approved artwork (the stuff on the site is just a preview, I actually got more on my machine), but go ahead and get more... the more choices, the happier I will be come layout time. 

Although, just my $0.02, instead of hunting for more material, how about we concentrate on editing what we have right now and get this version of the guide done. We have been working on it for about a year now (if not longer), set a deadline for new material in June, and we are still not much beyond an edited version of the spells (which probably needs another pass to accomodate revisions in the rules chapters). Any new material coming in could easily be used for web enhancements or a second installment.


----------



## Vaxalon (Nov 26, 2002)

Good point, Sorn.


----------



## kolvar (Nov 26, 2002)

Good to hear from you, Sorn. 
Do you know of any way, how we could speed up the editing process?

About additional material:
I am not sure, if the stuff, that is at the web enhancement at the moment, will be integrated in the guide. (would be nice).
If this is the case, I would start a new collection with material the 2nd volume of the Guide (maybe we should drop the "Complete" from the title (g))


----------



## Sorn (Nov 26, 2002)

kolvar, I've been kinda busy at work... so I've only been lurking. 

As far as editing goes, I am not too familiar with what exactly the editor is supposed to do. I always saw it as checking for typos, but I guess there is more to it than that. 

Even with this lack of knowledge, here is my suggestion:

Since we are all spread across the globe, and various chapters are written (and rewritten and adjusted) by various people, we should probably decide on a "final" version of the rules/content. Once we have e.g. the pregnancy rules confirmed good, someone (and I will volunteer for that) will do a spellcheck and get it ready for layout. 

This should be done from the ground up, as later chapters (like spells), will be dependant on the base sex rules we establish early chapters. 

So, we need to get the basic rules chapter banged out, and set it in stone. This would mean skills, feats, and, along with the Prowess skill, the sex tricks. Once this is done, we can't change it significantly, or we will have to revise the following chapters. 

After we have the basics done, different people can tackle the other chapters, making sure that any rules-references to chapters other than the basic rules are still valid and have not been changed. A lot of the chapters should be self-sufficient. I can't really see the Monster section drawing too much from the PrC's or the Magic Items. Spells will need to be done fairly late in the game, as they have the broadest reach (after the basic rules). 

I think if everybody chips in and does one section, we can get this done fairly quick. 

And after that, I will spellcheck and layout the whole thing. 

Anyway, just my $0.02.


----------



## kolvar (Nov 27, 2002)

I am all with you. Our main problem was from the start, that we always did the spells first, than the rules.

Leaves the question: when will the rules be edited?


----------



## Gez (Nov 28, 2002)

I've progressed in my class write-up. That's probably end up making 4 to 5 pages, maybe even 6 if pictures are inserted. I think that would fit in the Sexuality in your Campaign chapter, right after (or before) the races.

Edit: I want to add that I'll probably write rules for pregnancy then, and if I get the courage, rewrite the first example so that it uses the actual rules.


----------



## Lucien Black (Dec 13, 2002)

Bump.


----------



## Death By Surfeit (Dec 14, 2002)

Wotcher all,

I thought I’d come forward with a proposition, but Sorn appears to have pre-empted me on this one. Having vast quantities of time at my hands (the fact I constructed the DbS Conversion entirely by myself should be an ample demonstration), I would be happy to volunteer for some role in editing the final version; indeed, I would be happy to take on the complete role.

I’m unsure about the concept of simultaneous editing of different chapters by different orders. I feel a major drawback of the existing NUCK is the irregularities and discrepancies across the guide - this is one of the chief aims of editing, and dividing the roles is only going to complicate the process. I really want to see this project finish as something we can all be proud of, and to have it finish soon.
If everyone is happy with the idea, confident in my own capabilities and willing to trust me, I propose a full editing of the guide which draws on feedback from all of you, but to be executed by my own hand. The final copy, since I have recently acquired Acrobat, will be in .pdf format. In my opinion, the editing process will involve (in rough chronological order):

• An amalgamation of all existing material - I would need a complete file of all work already done. I would also like to see the d20 and DbS conversions merged to form a single and definitive guide, although this requires some work - see below.

• Refining content - the existing guide is somewhat vast, and we would need select which components will go through unscathed, which require changing, and which will be saved for possible supplements. I will need extensive feedback from the forums on the original, d20 and DbS editions of the guide, what people like about the mechanics, nature, style and humour of each. From this, new material can be drafted combining hybrid features; the best aspects involved will go through to form the final edition.

• Streamlining - altering spell and rules text to make the material clear, concise and in line with other sections along a similar vein. This can be acheived once content has been refined.

• Presentation - more mundane tasks such as checking spelling and grammar, designing text, table and illustration allocation for a better aesthetic, and so on. With this complete, the file will be finished!

I would ask that as much input as possible be posted on the boards - that way everyone is up-to-date with the progression of the guide, the way things are heading and anything of interest. To complement this, I will post updates, summaries, issues to be decided upon, announcements and draft copies as often as possible to help the wait pass. Besides, it gives us the prestige of having the topic at the top of the forum so often.

Reply as soon as possible with your thoughts and I can get this thing underway - if you don’t like the idea, tell me so; I don’t want to be working needlessly or against anyone’s wishes. If you’d like to run with Sorn’s idea instead, just say. Otherwise, I’ll probably start a new thread wherein the brainstorming and editing process will take place; likewise, any new ideas you come up with midway should be posted up there. A simple yay or nay will suffice for now - the debating itself can get under way when the new topic goes up aprroved.

Just doing my best...

Death By Surfeit


----------



## Sorn (Dec 16, 2002)

@Death By Surfeit:

Greetings,

By all means, if you want to tackle the immense task of gettting this masterpiece edited, go ahead. Everything you said made a lot of sense (at least to me). If you have the time and the patience, you'd probably be the perfect guy. 

To my knowledge, all that is done as of now is the spell section. However, since a lot of spells are dependant on other rules (especially pregnancy), this probably won't help much. At least the most glaring typos should be outta there, as are some of the more dubious spells. 

Other than that, things are still as they are, with frequent revisions on the boards. 

I'd suggest you get into contact with Kolvar and see if you can get access to the site, where you could upload finished pieces as needed. Would be easier than posting huge amounts of text here on the boards. Just post the link and we can all check out the file itself.

One last note from me as the layout-monkey: Don't make the the finished version a pdf file. Word will do just fine. I'll copy everything into Quark and get things ready in there. Since Quark has issues with copying over formatting, don't even worry about making things look neat. Just let me know what the headlines are, and I'll take care of the rest. Once that is done, I'll create the pdf, complete with artwork. 

Tally-Ho,
Sorn


----------



## kolvar (Dec 16, 2002)

The site is down at the moment, but I could send the file and the web-enhancement to you, DbS. or put them on another server.

I will be a fan of you, if you manage the editing all by yourself. 

About  vastness of the guide: I got no problem with the size (if we could get more articles/ essays, I would vote for even greater vastness), but you are right about the dugious stuff, that has to go. The edited spells (got that, too) should spare some time for you.


----------



## Death By Surfeit (Dec 19, 2002)

Excellent. I'm really glad I have the support of you two, and feel encouraged by your faith in my abilities. I'll open the first discussion thread very soon, and everyone can throw in their own opinions on the various topics.

Kolvar: I have the file and web enhancement most recently posted on the website - if that is the most up-to-date, then I'm sorted in that respect. I'm unsure I have all the edited spells tho'.

Sorn: If I haven't the layout to worry about, all the better. I'll write my own suggestions when it comes to that.

Cheers everyone,

Death By Surfeit


----------



## Sorn (Dec 19, 2002)

DbS, as far as your layout involvement goes, just keep everything in a single-column format, and just put any sidebars or textboxes in brackets (e.g. <sidebar on the left> ... </sidebar>).

Welcome aboard...

Oh, and before I forget... I for one am only monitoring this thread on these boards, so if you could post the link to your new threads here, that would be grand. I missed about 3 months worth of discussion at some point because I didn't realize that there was a new thread after the old one was full.


----------



## Lily Inverse (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LostSoul_
> I still haven't worked out how I'm going to deal with psionics; I'l probably work up some oddly-flavoured skill & feat system (instead of using the power point in the Psi HB).




Uhm....no offense LostSoul, and I do understand what your position on Psionics is likely to be, there IS a perfectly serviceable psionics system in that book, and we are (last time I checked) trying to be as true to the published rules as possible.  I know I haven't been active for awhile, but anything like what you're describing will just seem awkward and out of place.  I strongly suggest that, for the "Guide" version of the Moon Maiden class, just use power points.



> I figured that even with the changes I made to standard D&D rules, you could use this for your handbook.
> 
> I hope somebody gets some use or inspiration from it, but if not, it was a lot of fun to write up!




Maybe it's just my preference, but I think it's best to stick to what's already there, and NOT make up "wild and complicated" new systems for the guide.  The MAJORITY will be using the published information largely as written, and would have to convert anything we write over that back to something that would be compatible with the books.  After seeing a rewrite of the psionics system (and going way off-topic to do that) they would likely skip the entire class section after that, and all the psionic powers (which will be based on power-points.)

Was I just blathering on now?  I'll shut up.  <Gets the duct tape>


----------



## LostSoul (Dec 20, 2002)

Lily Inverse said:
			
		

> *Uhm....no offense LostSoul, and I do understand what your position on Psionics is likely to be, there IS a perfectly serviceable psionics system in that book, and we are (last time I checked) trying to be as true to the published rules as possible.  *




That's cool.  I didn't write the prestige class for the guide, but I thought I might as well post it because it might inspire somebody, somehow, someway.  I figured the rules were going to be off, but I didn't feel much like changing things. 

So I'm cool if you don't want to include, or if you do, or if you want to totally change it, or whatever.  I do hope that somebody got some kind of idea from reading it, though.


----------



## Lily Inverse (Dec 22, 2002)

<Sheepish grin>

I meant that as much to point out to all the pepole who were raving about this that it didn't meet an "unwritten" requirement for inclusion as to tip you off. I'm sure if you just slap on a "Powers gained" table and a "Power Points per level" column we can make it look fairly reasonable. It's just one of those things that makes a good supplement.

"Know what your focus is, and borrow from other sources when you'd need to go outside of it."


----------



## Xyros (Dec 29, 2002)

The following is a campaign-specific PrC used in my group.  It's only recently been edited to accomodate the last set of Guide rules in my possession.  Opinions concerning it would be appreciated, especially in terms of requirements and whether or not the class should lose another manifester level or two.

Carnal Adept

Sex is power.  Through the deliberate act of intromission during intercourse - the retention rather than the release of bodily fluids at climax - the libidinous energy produced in sex can be channeled upward along the spine, charging the sacral psychic energy center, or chakra, while simultaneously boosting the psionic storage of power throughout the rest of the body.  Many psions of Xospahic practice the basic rudiments of this advanced psycho-sexual technique.  The carnal adepts devote their lives to it.  

Through multiple orgasms and intense physiometabolic control, a carnal adept can enhance his psychic reserves to levels undreamed of by more staid and restrained psionicists.  They know the truth: sex is power but not just power.  Sex is the world.  Sex is everything.  

Given the rather hedonistic aspects of xaransu culture, not a few xaransu practice this philosophy.  Many pemboham do as well, though with greater reverence and a desire to achieve a heightened orgiastic consciousness.  Xos, on the other hand, rarely if ever become carnal adepts as sex to them is but a chore and they lack the necessary perspective to see disciplined carnality as a source of psionic power.
  Hit Die: d4

Requirements

  To qualify as a carnal adept, a character must meet the following criteria:
	Feats: Control Arousal, Endurance, Sexual Recharge
	Manifesting: Ability to manifest four carnal powers
	Skills: Concentration 10 ranks, Knowledge (Sex) 10 ranks, Sexual Prowess 6 ranks

Class Skills

  The carnal adept’s class skills are Autohypnosis (Wis), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha), Knowledge [Psionics or Sex] (Int), Psicraft (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Sexual Prowess (Cha), and Stabilize Self (Con).

  Skill Points at Each Level: 4 + Int modifier.

Class Features

  All of the following are class features of the carnal adept prestige class.

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Carnal adepts gain no proficiency in any armor or weapons, though they retain any knowledge gained from former classes.

Power Points*: When they gain a level, carnal adepts gain power points per day as though they gained a level of psion.  These power points are added to the character's previous total.  Carnal adepts gain bonus power points based on the key ability score for their primary ability.  If the character previously could not gain bonus power points for high ability scores (as is the case for psychic warriors), he now chooses a primary discipline and can gain bonus power points based on the related ability score.

Powers Discovered: Carnal adepts gain powers per level as though they gained a level of psion, except where noted in the table below.  Powers are chosen from the psion power list.  Their effective manifester level is increased by one for each indicated level of the prestige class.

Psionic Combat: Attack and defense modes are discovered as though the character were a psion of the same level as the prestige class (characters do not forget previously discovered attack and defense modes).

Psicrystals: Carnal adept levels count toward the level of the psionic character for purposes determining psicrystal Intelligence and special abilities.  Psicrystals are a class ability of psions.  The character must take at least one level of psion if he wishes to encode a psicrystal.

0-Level Powers: Carnal adept levels count toward the level of psion for purposes of determining the number of free manifestations per day of 0-level powers.

Table: The Carnal Adept

		Base Attack 	Fort.	Ref.	Will	Power Points			   Powers
  Class Level	     Bonus		Save	Save	Save	    Per Day	Special		Discovered
           1		          +0		  +0	  +0	  +2	   *see text   Carnal Pwrs, delay orgasm	+1 manifester level
           2		          +1		  +0	  +0	  +3                 	    MOSE, Sexual Recharge, SCB	-
           3		          +2		  +1	  +1	  +3		    			+1 manifester level
           4		          +3		  +1	  +1	  +4		    			+1 manifester level
           5		          +3		  +1	  +1	  +4		    			+1 manifester level
           6		          +4		  +2	  +2	  +5		    Improved Intromission, ISCB	-
           7		          +5		  +2	  +2	  +5		    			+1 manifester level
           8		          +6		  +2	  +2	  +6		    			+1 manifester level
           9		          +6		  +3	  +3	  +6		    			+1 manifester level
          10		          +7		  +3	  +3	  +7		    Sacral Mastery		+1 manifester level

Carnal Powers (Sp): Beginning at 1st level, carnal adepts add +2 to the DC for all saving throws against powers with the carnal indicator.  Carnal adepts can manifest more potently such psionic abilities.

Delay Orgasm (Sp): Beginning at 1st level, carnal adepts may use the delay orgasm talent during any sexual encounter at will.  Use of this talent does not count against the character’s number of free manifestations per day of other 0-level powers.

Mind Over Sexual Endurance: At 2nd level, the character gains the Mind Over Sexual Endurance feat.

Sexual Recharge (Su): Beginning at 2nd level, the character’s use of the feat Sexual Recharge is no longer bound to his normal maximum number of power points, i.e., the character can exceed his maximum number of power points using sex.  Excess power points not discharged are lost within 1 hour.

  At 3rd level and every level thereafter, the number of power points the carnal adept can regain through the Sexual Recharge feat increases as indicated on the table below.

Level of Prestige Class		Sexual Recharge Points
	        3rd				 3 points
	        4th				 5 points
	        5th				 7 points
	        6th				 9 points
	        7th				11 points
	        8th				13 points
	        9th				15 points
	       10th				17 points

Sacral Chakra Boost (Su): Whenever the carnal adept’s power points exceed his normal maximum number of power points through use of Sexual Recharge, he gains an advantage as if he had the Psychic Meditation feat and had used it to access his sacral psychic energy center or chakra, i.e. the character gains a +3 DC for powers in his primary discipline and a +1 DC to all other powers.  Bonuses from this sacral boost stack with the carnal powers bonus the character already gained at 1st level.

  If the character already had taken the Psychic Meditation feat and used it to access his sacral psychic energy center, he gains no further bonus.

Improved Intromission (Su): Beginning at 6th level, excess power points gained through the Sexual Recharge feat are lost within 2 hours, not 1.

Improved Sacral Chakra Boost (Su): Beginning at 6th level, whenever the carnal adept’s power points exceed his normal maximum number of power points through use of Sexual Recharge, he gains an advantage as if he had the Intense Psychic Meditation feat and had used it to access his sacral chakra, i.e. the character gains a further +2 DC for powers in his primary discipline and a +1 DC to all other powers.  

  Bonuses from this improved sacral boost stack with bonuses received previously.  If the character already had taken the Intense Psychic Meditation feat and used it to access his sacral psychic energy center, though, he gains no further bonus.

Sacral Mastery (Su): At 10th level, excess power points gained through the Sexual Recharge feat are lost within 4 hours, not 2.


----------



## alpha prime (Jan 6, 2003)

bump


----------



## Vaxalon (Jan 6, 2003)

We don't generally bump this thread.  Interested folks have subscribed to it.


----------



## Death By Surfeit (Jan 12, 2003)

Due to some temporal lapse between my computer and EnWorld, the GUCK development topic I posted mid-December seems to have lost track of existence. I have, however, reposted it and it can be found at the following address:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36913

I look forward to hearing your comments - I could have done a simple poll, but I think anyone with an opinion would want to justify their choice. I would like, ideally, lots of input and very little flaming other's opinions - think creative board, people. I won't muscle on ahead and do everything myself - the DbS was my personal contribution, and I want the editing, like the content itself, be the responsibility of the whole.

Speak to you all in the new topic,

Death By Surfeit


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 12, 2003)

Have any women contributed to this?  Or is this mainly a boy thing?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 12, 2003)

Vaxalon said:
			
		

> *The fact is, that the lower a species birth rate, the greater its neoteny.
> 
> What's neoteny, you ask?  Well, I could be snotty and tell you to look it up, but I'll be nice and post it here:
> 
> ...




Wow that is one of the most sexist things I have ever read, not to mention racist and elitist.

EDIT:

To clarify, I don't need to point out the sexism in the article. Everything he points out is a cultural phenomenon (not to mention he doesn't have a psychology or psychiatry or biology or even anthropology degree).

Also when you get into physical description like that, you're getting pretty racist there.  Are you saying everyone who looks like that is that way?

BESIDES, the birth rate comes from ECONOMIC factors, not GENETIC or BIOLOGICAL factors.

Come on.  You college educated guys who have taken at least a couple of courses know this.


----------



## kolvar (Jan 12, 2003)

Yes, there has at least one woman contributed, as far as I know, but you are welcome to contribute, too.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 12, 2003)

kolvar said:
			
		

> *Yes, there has at least one woman contributed, as far as I know, but you are welcome to contribute, too. *




LOL that is not a good record....
I don't have anything against playing a carnal game, but I thought there were things in the original book of carnal knowledge that were incredibly sexist and didn't bother to take in the women's point of view.  Though the one edit that a woman did to it cracked me up immensely.


----------



## Vaxalon (Jan 12, 2003)

*[i]Hunh?[/i]*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wow that is one of the most sexist things I have ever read, not to mention racist and elitist.
> 
> ...




Are you saying that if cats drove cars and had good jobs, they'd have smaller litters?  That seems to be what you're saying.

The birth rate of different groups of humans (which all share the same level of neoteny, and also generally have the same number of children per pregnancy) depends on economic factors.

What I'm saying is that the more neoteny a species has, the fewer young it bears in _each pregnancy_.  The number of pregnancies it bears is, indeed, dependent upon availablility of food, etc. but that doesn't affect how many eggs the female releases during ovulation, and how many young are produced per pregnancy.

We're talking about a world where the word "race" means something completely different than it does in our world.

Is the sentence "Orcs, on the average, are less intelligent than men" a racist thought?  What if it's true for the world in question.

As for sexism: Huh?  Since everything I said was equally applicable to males and females, how is it sexist?

As for elitism: Huh?  Since everything I said was equally applicable to all cultural groups, how is it elitist?


----------



## Vaxalon (Jan 12, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *... I thought there were things in the original book of carnal knowledge that were incredibly sexist and didn't bother to take in the women's point of view. .... *




I think you'll find that the book being created here has some significant differences from the original.


----------



## Vaxalon (Jan 12, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *...not to mention he doesn't have a psychology or psychiatry or biology or even anthropology degree.... *




David Brin is a visiting scholar at the Center for Study of Evolution of Life (UCLA), and a member of NASA NSCORT for Exobiology, both of which are positions that deal with speculations about what alien life might be like.  

Specifically, his article, "Neoteny and Two-Way Sexual Selection in Human Evolution: Paleo Anthropological Speculation" was published in the Journal of Social and Evolutionary Systems, Vol.18(3) pp. 257-276, January 1996.

If there's anyone more qualified to talk about nonhuman intelligent life, I don't know who it might be.  Do a little research before you begin to impugn someone's credentials.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: [i]Hunh?[/i]*



			
				Vaxalon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Are you saying that if cats drove cars and had good jobs, they'd have smaller litters?  That seems to be what you're saying.
> 
> ...




1. The article is sexist and elitist I was mostly attacking the article not what you said.  Its dangerous to let unqualified people like that that guy write things as if its scientific fact.  I did check his biography and he doesn't have a degree in biology/anthropology/psychology/zoology or any of the things that would make him an expert.  His degrees are in engineering and physics I believe.  Unfortunately people like him are commonly get those positions due to political influence (I work in that business, I know how it works)...don't even get me started on how political the sciences can get...

2. Have you checked how racist D&D races are?  If you're big and dark skinned you're evil and dumb.  How many good heros/heroines have you seen that aren't white?  And don't even get me started on the elf/drow thing.  Why are dark skinned elves evil and their paler brethern good?  It doesn't make sense for the drow to even be dark skinned since animals that live without light are actually WHITE b/c they don't need pigment.

EDIT:

I didn't mean to start an all out flame war or anything.  But I feel very strongly about these things, especially on boards where the majority are men .


----------



## Vaxalon (Jan 12, 2003)

He's not unqualified, I already mentioned his qualifications.

His PhD is in space physics, which is about as close as you can get to his area of interest, exobiology.  If you can find a university that was giving degrees in exobiology back then, I'll offer my humblest apologies.

David Brin has no political connections whatsoever.  His positions are a result of a great deal of informal (that is, not done as part of a university) research he has done about possible nonhuman intelligence, as part of his fiction, and the huge amount of work he has done as a member of CONTACT.

I haven't seen anything that says that DnD races are "racist".  None of them mention the various varieties of humans at all.  African, European, Asian, and American types of humans all share exactly the same stats.

Now, if there were Orcs or Goblins on Earth, you might have a point.  There aren't even any green or orange humans!

Now, if you want to read some material from someone with essentially the same ideas about sexual selection, and slightly more scholarly credentials, you could try the works of Desmond Morris.  I think you'll find that he has much the same to say about the topic, though with a focus more on humanity than possible nonhuman intelligence.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 12, 2003)

Vaxalon said:
			
		

> *He's not unqualified, I already mentioned his qualifications.
> 
> His PhD is in space physics, which is about as close as you can get to his area of interest, exobiology.  If you can find a university that was giving degrees in exobiology back then, I'll offer my humblest apologies.
> 
> ...




I don't want to get into the sciences war about his qualifications and the validity of his positions.  Suffice it to say that his version of exobiology is purely hypothetical since we have yet to find actual proof of life beyond Earth.  I think that the best person to talk about what life would be like would be a biologist.

The racist D&D thing is really the drow versus the other elves.  When I first encountered D&D that bothered me so much especially since I knew that scientifically the drow should be white skinned because they lived without light.  So arbitrarily making them dark skinned seemed pretty racist to me.  Also that they're matriarchial whereas most of the other D&D races are patriarchial (or they always seem to be ruled by a male leader most of the time)  You can correct me if you know if any of the other D&D races are matriarchial as well and not evil.

EDIT: oh the politics in the sciences are not government related necessarily but I meant the social politics that happen in the scientific community.


----------



## Witchking of Angmar (Jan 12, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> I don't want to get into the sciences war about his qualifications and the validity of his positions.  Suffice it to say that his version exobiology is purely theoreticial since we have yet to find actual proof of life beyond Earth.  I think that the best person to talk about what life would be like would be a biologist.



Yeah, it kind of strikes me as ammusing to hear someone touted as an expert in a scientific field he has no degree in, and is purely theoretical anyway.







> The racist D&D thing is really the drow versus the other elves.  When I first encountered D&D that bothered me so much especially since I knew that scientifically the drow should be white skinned because they lived without light.



So sue the Norwegians. It's their mythology. Drow were originally based on Norwegian myths about evil, dark-skinned elves that lived underground and were good smiths. Gygax just took that and addapted it to match D&D elves. They are not dark because they're _EVIL_, they're dark because it's cool, interesting, and menacing. As for science, I couldn't care less. I've always liked inverted villains. As a kid I like Black Adam, Reverse-Flash, Nega-Duck, Faker, and many more. Science could just as easily explain how drow adapted to their environment and their skin pigmentation darkened to allow them to more easily hide in the black depths. Or perhaps some side affect of their adamantite fetish. It doesn't matter. They're dark and they're cool villains. If that bothers you, fine, but I like them that way. I really couldn't care less for the "science" of why they are the way they are, and I'm sure that when they're battling for their lives most players won't care either.







> So arbitrarily making them dark skinned seemed pretty racist to me.



Dark/black has *long* been the color associated with evil, and racism has nothing to do with it.







> You can correct me if you know of any of the other D&D races are matriarchial as well and not evil.



Some could say that halfling society has a matriarchal slant, since their primary deity is female. Sure, drow are matriarchal and evil, but have you ever considered how many evil societies are patriarchal? What have you got to gripe about? As far as we know, males dominate all of these evil species (since none of them are described as matriarchal in the Monster Manual): orcs, goblins, gnolls, ogres, trolls, giants, bugbears, hobgoblins, kobolds, kuo-toa, sahuagin, efreeti, salamanders, troglodytes, and yuan-ti. Please save me from your concerns over sexism in regards to drow being evil and matricarchal.


----------



## LostSoul (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: [i]Hunh?[/i]*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *1. The article is sexist and elitist I was mostly attacking the article not what you said.*




I just finished the article and I didn't find it sexist or elitist.  I'm not saying that it isn't, just that I was unable to see it.  Can you expand on what parts of that article you found sexist/elitist?


----------



## kolvar (Jan 13, 2003)

mhm, dark/ black is culturally associated with evil? Not in all cultures. (although the european/ amarican culture seems to have still a problem with that  --> it has something to do with racism). 
As far as degrees go, I can only say, that I now as many people, who are good at something without a degree as are people who are bad at the same thing with one. Degrees mean only, that you are able to learn and are good at doing some tests. (I should know, because I have a degree in history and german and am slightly dislexic and have realy no idea about most of history). 

The basic problem here seems to be, that something, that is applyed to a whole race and both genders can not be sexist or racist, as Vaxalon pointed out. If I, as a man, say, that men and women are bastards (which is mostly true, if you consider the legal part), one could point out, that I am sexist, because I wrote "men" first and used "bastard" (which is associated with male subjects of a race), but not for calling women so.

Actually, this discussion is realy fun (g).


----------



## Sorn (Jan 13, 2003)

Welcome to the thread KitanaVorr.

It's certainly not a boys-only club here, and it is nice to see some lively discussion here.

Another set of Lady's eyes are certainly welcome, and any insight you want to share is certainly appreciated.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Jan 13, 2003)

*Long time, no see...*

Hi, all

Don't know if anyone besides kolvar remembers me.

Hi korvar! 

Well, anyway, how is guide coming up, editing going on, and stuff like that?


----------



## Squirrel Nutkin (Jan 13, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *When I first encountered D&D that bothered me so much especially since I knew that scientifically the drow should be white skinned because they lived without light.  So arbitrarily making them dark skinned seemed pretty racist to me.*



If it makes you feel any better, not all D&D "Dark Elves" are black-skinned. Classic D&D 's Mystara setting has no Drow in it, but the subterranean Shadow Elves were all white skinned just like you'd expect. Also, they were a bit more three-dimensional in the sense that while they were enemies of the surface elves, they weren't an evil race.

On the other hand, in Games Workshop's Warhammer setting, the Dark Elves are a surface-dwelling race that _is_ thoroughly evil, but their skin is as white as alabaster. And interestingly enough, the Dark Elves are ruled by the male Witch-King and his mother/lover (!), while the High Elves have an immortal "Everqueen" instead.


----------



## LostSoul (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Long time, no see...*



			
				Zelda Themelin said:
			
		

> *Hi, all
> 
> Don't know if anyone besides kolvar remembers me. *




Hey Zelda.  The name sounds familiar. 

Is there anything in the guide that deals with falling in love, or emotional bonds & stuff like that?  Maybe a Feat that two PCs pick that allows them some kind of bonus when working together (such as +4 flanking, +4 to co-operation and you don't have to make that 10 check)?


----------



## kolvar (Jan 14, 2003)

not yet, but you are heartyly invited to create the feats. We could do with some non-to-sexual ones.


----------



## Sorn (Jan 14, 2003)

Welcome back Zelda... long time no hear/see/read. What have you been up to?


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Jan 15, 2003)

Sorn said:
			
		

> *Welcome back Zelda... long time no hear/see/read. What have you been up to? *




This and that, mostly not so much on computer I used to. I hope I can take back my hobby. Oh, and besides "normal" D&D adventures, I've played some really perverse ones. Hehe. 

Oh, Lost Soul, no I didn't pick my nick from certain Nintendo game, if that's what you were thinking. 


Oh, but how is guide coming up, editing and stuff?´

Any new ideas or rule-changes`

Is Anab still around?


----------



## LostSoul (Jan 16, 2003)

Zelda Themelin said:
			
		

> *Oh, Lost Soul, no I didn't pick my nick from certain Nintendo game, if that's what you were thinking. *




After I posted, I thought you might think that.   No, I recall your nick from back in the day, but I don't recall any specific threads.


----------



## kolvar (Jan 16, 2003)

@Zelda: No, have not heard much from Anab.
Rules-Changes? well, there is this other thread at the moment where DbS (who is the main editor, as it seems) asked about some decisions we have to make.


----------



## Clain MacFaileas (Jan 24, 2003)

Just for kicks:

Phallicorn 
Medium-Size Magical Beast 
Hit Dice: 2d10+6 (17 hp) 
Initiative: +2 (Dex) 
Speed: 50 ft. 
AC: 16 (+2 Dex, +4 natural) 
Attacks: 2 hooves +4 melee 
Damage: Hoof 1d3+2 
Face/Reach: 5 ft. by 5 ft./5 ft. 
Special Qualities: Magic circle against evil, spell-like abilities, immunities 
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +6, Wil +4 
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 17, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 22 
Skills: Animal Empathy +10, Listen +9, Move Silently +6, Sexual Prowess +14, Spot +9, Wilderness Lore +8 
Feats: Alertness 

Climate/Terrain: Temperate forest 
Organization: Solitary, pair, or crew (3-6) 
Challenge Rating: 2 
Treasure: None 
Alignment: Usually neutral good 
Advancement: 3-6 HD (Medium-size) 

Cousins of the fierce, noble unicorns, the loving, carnal phallicorns are more open to contact with non-sylvan creatures. They are the creations of various deities of love and desire (whether whole-cloth or normal unicorns transformed), and are thought to be one of the major reasons young princesses ask their fathers for ponies. 
     Phallicorns are lithe equines with pale, creamy coats and sky-blue, lavender, chestnut, or golden eyes. Long, silky gold hair hangs down from mane and forelock. An erect penis-like horn, 6 inches to 1 foot in length, grows from the center of the creature's forehead. A typical adult phallicorn grows to 6 feet in length, stands 4 feet high at the shoulder, and weighs 275 pounds. 
     Phallicorns make their homes in brightly lit forest glades. They are completely bisexual, and open to coupling with almost any race of being, providing the being looks pleasant enough. Kind-hearted individuals, and those able to pretend at kind-heartedness are welcome to play or pass freely, while those of wantonly, reckless evil will quickly be reported to the more militant of the forest's defenders. 
     Lone phallicorns will usually approach pretty females or homosexual men, hoping to be ridden. Such a phallicorn, if treated kindly, may become such a character's loyal steed and sexual companion for life, even accompanying them beyond its forest. 
     A phallicorn's horn, as renowned for its sexual properties as it is, becomes limp and flaccid if removed from the creature's head. Therefore, evil creatures do not traffic in phallicorn horns as they do in the horns of unicorns. 
     Phallicorns speak Common and Sylvan. 

Combat 
Under normal circumstances, phallicorns will only attack to defend themselves, their lovers, or their forests. Unlike unicorns, the phallicorn's horn is too soft to use as
an effective weapon, so it will strike out with its hooves. 
     Magic Circle Against Evil (Su): This ability continuously duplicates the effects of the spell. The phallicorn cannot suppress this ability. 
     Spell-Like Abilities: Phallicorns can detect sexuality at will as a free action. Once per day a phallicorn can use teleport without error to move anywhere within its home. It cannot teleport beyond the forest boundaries nor back from outside. 
     A phallicorn can use arousal three times per day and prowess once per day, as cast by a 5th-level sorcerer, by touching a creature with its phallic horn. Once per day it can use embarrassing fetish, as cast by an 8th-level sorcerer, with a touch of its horn. 
     Immunities (Ex): Phallicorns are immune to all spells and effects of the Enchantment school. 
     Skills: Phallicorns receive a +4 racial bonus to Sexual Prowess checks. 
     *Phallicorns receive a +2 competence bonus to Wilderness Lore checks within the boundaries of their forest.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 24, 2003)

Okay, that (the phallicorn) is just brilliant.

I'm still around, but I'm not doing anything.  I'm just uninspired lately, and burning off my excess erotic energy on other matters.  On the other hand, I've got no shortage of the stuff, so if you need anything specific done, just ask.


----------



## Gez (Jan 24, 2003)

kolvar said:
			
		

> *not yet, but you are heartyly invited to create the feats. We could do with some non-to-sexual ones. *




I had some in planning. I may even have posted it some page before.


----------



## kolvar (Jan 24, 2003)

realy a nice one.

You got time Anabstericon? Could you do some more non-rule-heavy stuff?


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 26, 2003)

*Sure, I guess.*

Non rule-heavy...  Hmm.  How about a few adventure ideas with sexual themes?  Would that be good?


----------



## kolvar (Jan 26, 2003)

fabulous!


----------



## Death By Surfeit (Jan 27, 2003)

Non-sexual feats in the Guide to Unlawful Carnal Knowledge? Whatever would you need those for?

Seriously, to address the issue I reckoned upon a 'True Love' feat. Why a feat I hear you ask? Well, firstly it allows us to make an impact on game mechanics if it is taken as a feat, and secondly it avoids players falling in true love with every whossname that comes down the path. Some preliminary ideas are as follows:

TRUE LOVE (General)
You are absolutely smitten, in deep romantic love with the partner of your dreams. Their very presence buoys you up in a fountain of joy, though their abscence is deeply heartfelt.
Benefit: Characters in true love recieve a +1 morale bonus to all attack rolls, skill checks and saves when fighting or acting alongside, or for the favour of, their true love. Should your partner become separated for a long period of time, kept away from your reach, or you fall out, you incur a -1 morale bonus to all attack rolls, skill checks and saves until you address the issue.

Note that for the interest of convuluted plotlines, this feat need not be reciprocated, nor even taken only once.

What do you think?

DbS


----------



## VVrayven (Jan 27, 2003)

I love it! I think you should use it! Perhaps some really good flavor text or a good quote could be added as well. I've developed a similar feat in the past. Maybe we can combine the two.

Feat: SoulMate (General)
Your heart belongs to that of another and theirs is yours. Your bond is somewhat unbreakable and your love could be written about in fairy tales.
Benefit: Soul Mates can never be made to directly harm one another when under compulsion or charm. Only effects of 10th level or higher can force them to betray one another and to cause harm still requires a save. All love charms used against a Soul Mate give them a saving throw if one is deneied or grant a +5 bonus.
Special: Two people must take this feat together. While this feat has been taken, it cannot be taken again (expect perhaps by a group of three: but that's pushing love's grip.  ) If one Soul Mate dies and the Mate continues to be faithful, the benefits are retained.

Whatcha think?  Combine em? Ax mine? I think yours is very well balanced as is.


----------



## Gez (Jan 27, 2003)

It makes more than 1 month I had not typed anything new here. Not had the time. Just to know if it's worth the trouble I put myself back on that, here's the text so far.

It's divided into 4 parts: mundane (without magic), arcane, divine and psionics.


Mundane
Mundane characters have no access to magical or psionic powers. They thus need to rely on raw skill to achieve memorable sexual prowess. For this reason, all mundane classes have Sexual Prowess as a class skill.

*Aristocrat*
The regal king, the graceful princess, the charming prince, or even the dark-hearted queen with the Devil‘s beauty, lovely aristocrats are a staple of fantasy.
Aristocrats are naturally charismatic, and exerce all skills that allow them to increase their aura. They learn to inspire love and devotion in others, and sometimes even develop a cult of their personality. It is not surprising, then, that a aristocrats use these charming skills in the bedroom arts. Making love with an aristocrat is a honor and a privilege, and for all these reasons, aristocrats get the Smooth Lover sex trick at first level.
In most worlds, aristocrats are wed by their parents to other aristocrats they usually have never seen before, yet are supposed to stay faithful. Especially female aristocrats, who have the duty of bearing the legitimate children of their noble husbands. Male aristocrats can afford to be more lax in their demeanor, since the bastard children they may sire are not supposed to be noble heirs, so their bloodline don‘t have to be as clear and sure.
Lawful aristocrats tend to stay true to their consorts, while chaotic one have few qualms about making love with people they actually want to love (although they may try to avoid conceiving a child in these extra-marital intercourses). Good aristocrats have a soft spot for romance and may even allow their children to marry someone they love rather than someone‘s who would make a profitable ally for the family. Evil aristocrats know only greed, lust, envy and jealousy; and they tend to see every human relation strictly in term of power, making them frequent sadists.

*Barbarian*
Barbarians are fierce and wild, and live in harsh environments when only the strong and tough can survive. This make them an archetype of virility, even for female barbarians who tend to be blunt and tomboyish. Although they may be as romantic as anyone else, they prefer to harbor a rugged behavior and disconnect sexuality from sentiment.
To reflect the feral appeal barbarians may have, they get the Powerful Lover sex trick at first level. Some barbarians also learn to let their primal being fly during an intercourse. This is somewhat akin to the rage, a second state during which they let instinct take precedence over intellect. This grant them a +4 bonus to Strength and a +2 morale bonus on their Arousal check for the duration of the union (until the climax, or until an outside event force the intercourse to stop); however during this sexual frenzy, the barbarian can only perform one basic activity: penetrate or be penetrated. Furthermore, they have to use their Powerful Lover trick during this ability. Barbarians can go on sexual frenzy half as often as they can rage. At 15th level, barbarians have access to greater rage, and thus also to greater sexual franzy. Their Strength increase by +6, and their morale bonus on Arousal check becomes +3. Finally, at 20th level, barbarian males who have taken the Quick Recovery trick recover instantly.
Good barbarians frequently consider sex like a sort of mystical experience, a sacred duty to give life to new strong men and women. For this reason, they rarely like contraceptive methods, and usually only consider healthy and strong people as possible sexual partner. Evil barbarians nearly always consider sex as a reward for the victorious warrior, and as a right men have on their wives (as well as those of vainquished foes). Thus, they practice rape during war, and often wage war to capture women from other tribes.

*Commoner*
From the stocky peasant to the famelic street urchin, from the grumpy miner to the greedy merchant, commoners can be anything and everything, but are never skilled at it (otherwise, they would be expert or from an adventurer class). Their sexual practice can be anything, including nonexistent. They don‘t get any sexual benefit from their class (save that Sexual Prowess is a class skill for them, if they have points to spend into), and no generalization can be made, except that they are usually not interesting lovers.

*Expert*
Like commoners, experts can be anything, and no general picture can be drawned. Except, of course, for those experts that specialize in the carnal arts. Like all mundane class, they automatically get Sexual Prowess as a class skill. However, if an expert actually chose it as one of its core skills, he‘s considered a sex expert. Sex experts can be prostitute, seducers, parts of a harem, or any other reason that make them devote their life to practicing sex. They get two bonus sex trick at first level, and their Sexual Prowess rank is always considered as being two points higher for the purpose of meeting prerequisites for sex tricks or prestige classes.

*Fighter*
Most fighters devote their life to combat. Little else really matters. Sex is no exception – although it is the warrior‘s rest, sex is something that gets to be enjoyed in time of peace, not something that deserve true dedication. Fighters don‘t get any sexual benefit from their class, although swashbuckling fighters will probably invest a fair number of skill points into Sexual Prowess so as to build a flattering reputation.
Fighters are more diverse than the other, more specialized combat-oriented classes, but those with mercenary background tend to behave like evil barbarians.

*Monk*
Although monks should not be considered as mundane anymore once they are no more of low level, they still don‘t rely on magic for their special abilities.
Most monks forsake all sexual activities, channeling their sexual chi to put it to other uses. But some monks consider sex as an essential part of life, a spiritual exercise as important as breathing, eating, or drinking. Which means that it must be done, and it must be done healthily. Those monks that do not renounce sex make excellent lovers thanks to their training at mastering their body and enhancing their senses. Monks get the Insightful Lover for free at first level. By learning to more efficiently using sexual energies, and to channel chi to this end, monks also get a bonus to both their Sexual Prowess and Arousal checks equal to 1/5 their monk level, rounded down. Finally, the control of the body they learn allow them to get additional sex tricks. Every four monk levels, a monk may (but is under no obligation to) select a bonus sex trick among this list: Delay Orgasm, Disease Resistance, Enduring Lover, Instant Withdrawal, Maw Stuffing, Muscular Control, Oral Sex Focus, Orifice Stuffing, Position Focus, Quick Recovery, Responsive, Tantric Lore, Spiritual Lover, Stunning Pleasure. Monks selecting Stunning Pleasure as a sex trick may use Insightful Lover and Spiritual Lover rather than Powerful Lover and Forceful Lover. Otherwise, they must meet the prerequisites.
Good monks will try to make sex an enlightening experience for both themselves and their partners. They are usually deeply dedicated with pleasuring their partner and will shun unhealthy practices (sadomasochism, pedophilia, and beastiality are examples of what good monks refers to unhealthy practices). Evil monks may, to the contrary, seek these immoral sensations, searching „illumination“ at the detriment of others with no qualms.

*Rogue*
The archetypical rogue has been raised in a decadent city, rife with prostitution, murder, and other crimes. Non-urban rogues frequently have a grim background also, often coming from bands of outlaws plaguing the roads and lands, stealing whatever they can and raping any woman they find. Exposed to the worst sides of human passions, trained at using these passions to their advantage, rogues are characters with a wide sexual potential.
Rogues gain +2 synergy bonuses to their Sexual Prowess check if they have 5 ranks in Bluff or Sense Motive. These bonuses stacks.
Furthermore, a rogue‘s sneak attack class ability reflect that rogue‘s extensive knowledge of anatomy. Although this knowledge is primarily used for hurting people during a fight, rogues with an active sexual life develop it in other ways also – how to better stimulate erogenous zones, for example. This can allow rogues to get a +1 synergy bonus point for every die of sneak attack damage they are capable of inflicting.
Chaotic rogues are frequently free-spirited seducers, accumulating conquests as much as they can. The rare lawful rogues are typically people that are rejected by society, but who only want to get accepted. As such, a common dream is to find a sister soul in the established society; and once found they rarely stray aside, fearing to be rejected once more. Evil rogues often find sadistic uses to their science of anatomy. When working in criminal organizations, these evil rogues are typically tasked of breaking the will of the poor girls (and boys) the maffia send to the street. Good rogues oppose this kind of practice.

*Warrior*
What can be said of fighters can be said of warriors too. Warriors are just less focused on, and less talented for, combat than fighters.

Arcane Classes
Arcane characters wield a magic based on knowledge or instinct, and powered by strength of will. For some arcane casters, especially among bookish wizards, magic becomes the only drive, replacing all other lusts in their now a-human minds. These are the most likely to sacrifice everything for their research and achieve lichdom. Arcane casters that keep a sane and normal mind will, to the contrary, seek to use their magic to the betterment of their other cravings. Bards, whose magic is based on beauty, charm, and passion, are the most likely to walk this hedonistic path. Unless otherwise stated, Sexual Prowess is not a class skill for arcane classes.

*Bard*
A wandering jack-of-all-trade, thriving on his wits and smile, searching and spreading beauty and art, bards are obviously a class for seducers. Able and willing to inspire or convey powerful emotions through their performances.
Sexual Prowess is a class skill for bards. Bards may choose „Erotic Arts“ as one of their performance type with a rank of Perform. If they have 5 ranks or more of Perform, they will then get a +2 synergy bonus to their Sexual Prowess checks. Bards also gain access to these two new bardic performances.
Pillow Talk : A bard with 6 or more ranks in Perform and that have chosen Erotic Arts and Poetry as performances can charge magical power to the sweet nothings whispered on the pillow. This affect the bard‘s sexual partner (or possibly partners) in a way similar to inspire competence (+2 competence bonus on Sexual Prowess checks), but the supernaturally sweet flattery whispered by the bard make the experience more rewarding as well, granting the bard a +2 circumstance bonus on his own Sexual Prowess checks. This supernatural, mind-affecting, language-dependant effect can be maintained for a number of minute equal to the bard‘s Charisma, and don‘t require concentration.
Erotica : A bard with 12 or more ranks in Perform can infuse a group of people with an enhanced desire for sex. The bard begins to tell one of 1001 tales having to do with erotic pleasure. After only a minute, everyone hearing him must make a Will save (DC 10 + half the bard’s level + the bard’s Charisma modifier) or become aroused. 5 minutes after failing the save (which must be made every minute), anyone under the effects immediately loses all modesty and engages in sexual activity with the nearest person, regardless of gender or current 'engagements'. The effect lasts until 1 minute after the bard ceases to speak. This is a  supernatural, mind-affecting, language-dependant effect.
Evil bards frequently enjoy using their mastery over other people‘s feeling to seduce already wed persons and sow discord in couples. They themselves rarely stay engaged for long, as they care only about their own pleasure and don'‘ try to satisfy their charmed lovers. Good bards like to help lovers get united (for example, by writing and teaching love poem to a shy suitor; or by softening the hearts of disagreeing parents with a romantic love story), and are themselves frequently romantic in their flirts.

*Sorcerer*
For sorcerers, magic is innate – it‘s in their blood, it‘s in their body. Their intuitive magic makes them the most likely to understand this other powerful magic of the body, sex; as they feel striking similarities between the pleasure coming from a successful spellcasting and an orgasm. Even sorcerers who don‘t practice formalized sexual magic – sexual spells as those described in Chapter 6 of this book – instinctually create minor magical effects on their own being, strengthening their sexual capacities.
Sorcerers get the Sexual Prowess skill as a class skill. They get a growing synergy bonus to their Sexual Prowess checks, representing the myriad of small magical effects they unconsciously provoke. The bonus start at 1 and is increased by one at each Sexual Prowess roll they make while they‘re at least aroused, with a maximum equal to the highest spell level they can cast.
Sorcerers vary wildly in behavior, even inside a same alignment, but tend to be extremely passionate lovers.

*Wizard*
Wizards are a diverse bunch. Of all classes, this is the most likely to produce asexual characters, over-intellectualizing their mind and forsaking all passions but magic. But on the other hand, several wizards are well-known for their debauchery and the amount of spells geared toward sexual activities they‘ve made.
Lacking an intuitive grasp of magic, they have to find or devise specific spells to enhance their sexual prowess – and they often do so, especially in their younger years.
_Abjurer_
With their focus on protection magic, abjurers are frequently strong proponents of safe sex. Those with ranks in Sexual Prowess get Resist Disease as a free sex trick when they reach 5th level.
_Conjurer_
Conjurers can‘t get rid of the various gossip about the reason they learn to summon erynies and succubii.
_Diviner_
Diviners are as frequently asked as clerics about unions and pregnancy. Are both spouses fertile ? Will the pregnancy be successfully carried on ? Will it harm the mother ? What sex will be the baby ? They of course use their talents to search the answers when they are themselves concerned by these questions.
_Enchanter_
Enchanters, like bards, like to manipulate people‘s mind, but they do so in a less subtle way, with spells rather than art. They are the most likely to use Charm spells rather than courtship and foreplay; but on the other hand they are often more talented for social skills than other wizards.
_Evoker_
Specialist of flashy, unsubtle magic, frequently focused on destructive spells, evokers are among the least sexually inclined of the wizards.
_Illusionist_
Illusion being a mastery over someone‘s sense, illusionist are frequently gifted lovers, giving intense sensations when lovemaking, having beautiful and healthy features, and a very soft, sensual skin. At least when they have cast their spells. Some also use glamers or phantasms for displaying erotic scenes, or use shadow magic to give a quasi-substance to their fantasies.
_Necromancer_
Sex is what living beings do in order to create other living beings. For this reason, most necromancers proud of their trade dislike sex. Some, however, have minds disturbed enough to indulge in the dark fetish of necrophilia. At 10th level, a female necromancer could infuse enough energy in a male corpse to get pregnant from it. Technically, the reverse could be possible, however a fetus would never develop in a dead womb.
_Transmuter_
Transmutation magic is about modifying properties of creatures or objects. Along wih enchanters and illusionists, they are the most likely to use spells to enhance their sexual experience and that of their partners.

*Familiars*
Sorcerers, wizards, and adepts all have access to familiars. A familiar is, in most respect, an extension of its master. Yet, it is also a distinct being, with its own body and personality. The ambiguous nature of familiars has often impredictible effects on the love life of its master. A mage‘s wife, for example, may be jealous of the familiar; feeling a greater, deeper love between that beast and her husband than between him and her. A familiar may also share its master‘s sentiments toward the master‘s loved one, a situation that could cause several other problems, from an unconscious rivalry between master and familiar to the familiar showing an inappropriate behavior.
If both in the couple have familiars, the two beast will like each other deeply, petting and grooming each other, and – if sexually compatible – imitating their masters when they make love. Sexual compatibilty of familiar imply similar size, similar phylum, and similar enough specie. An owl and a raven may be compatible, but a cat and a rat are not, and a tiny viper and a toad even less. Familiars are homosexual only if their masters are also.
In case of incompatibility, the familiars will content with petting and grooming, but will not mate.

Divine Classes
Divine characters are blessed with the most exhaustive spellcasting capacity possible. This give them a fair supply of spells they can easily use to better their sexual experience, or that of others. For this reason, they rarely feel the need to develop other specialities. Unless otherwise stated, Sexual Prowess is not a class skill for divine classes.

*Adept*
Adepts usually hail from recluded villages or primitive tribes. In these places, they replace the more skilled clerics, druids, and wizards in their role of healer, wiseman, and advisor. Thus, they frequently serve as mid-wife, and people turn to them for filters of love or other amorous and sexual troubles. 
Spells of level 1-5 from the Midwifery and Seduction domains are added to their spell list at the same level.
The sexuality of the adept vary wildly depending on the place and individual. In some traditions, they reject it for themselve (even if they still help other people with their sexual problems); while in others they ritualize it in eldritch ceremonies (who do not need to count more than two participants). In places where the local adept is seen as a witch and threatened to be lynched by an angry mob at the first bad weather, it is not unusual for her to trade sexual favors for protection. Evil adepts may reverse this situation, and blackmail people they are attracted to with threats of various curses if their lust is not satisfied. Lawful adepts are the most likely to reject sex, and nearly always ritualize it otherwise. Chaotic adepts are known to modestly call „ritual“ what others would call orgies.

*Cleric*
Although several classes don‘t have a stereotypical approache of sex, clerics are the hardest to pigeonhole, as each deity, each ethos will have a different take of it. Frequently, this take will simply be to ignore it alltogether, as the mystical love of a god is greater than the physical love of flesh.
For this reason, the cleric class don‘t get anything special, however clerics have access to several sexual spells, and clerics from deity of love or lust may take the domains presented in this guide.
The cleric‘s amorous and sexual behavior depends on that cleric‘s faith.

*Druid*
Druids have, like clerics, access to several useful spells. In addition, their exhaustive knowledge of all natural things allows them to tell whether a partner is infected by a venerian disease; and they get the Resist Disease trick for free.


----------



## kolvar (Jan 28, 2003)

wow, much stuff on both threads.
@DbS: exactly what I meant by non-sexual feats. Though, the feat seems rather a bit underpowered, except, when characters have a love interest inside the group. I think, as VVrayven pointet out, the combination of both feats (maybe with lessened save-bonus, but a higher one vs. charm effects) would be nice.

@Gez: sounds realy good, will have to check it a second time to be sure, though.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Jan 29, 2003)

Really nice new stuff. 

Hi Anab! So you still lurk around too.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 30, 2003)

*Okay, here's a whirl...*

1) A red dragon has, traditionally, kidnapped a virgin princess.  The PC's need to rescue her, with the caveat that her virginity must be intact upon return!  Naturally, it isn't intact when they save her...

2) A royal bloodline has been tainted by Demonic/Devilish/Draconic/Angelic blood.  Find out who the queens secret lover is for the King!

3) The agents of an Incarna call upon the PC's to prevent a formian hive from over running one of their outposts - Or vice versa, depending on the bent of the PC's.

4) Young maidens and men are vanishing from the cities!  When an aristocrats daughter/son is found magically Dominated in a brothel, the call goes out to find and destroy these depraved slavers.

5) Cultists of Graz'zt are becoming more and more common, using guile and sexual powers to weave their way in to positions of authority.  What is their ultimate goal?

6) A strange new sect of St. Cuthbert is militantly fighting against all forms of sexuality, passing new laws of shocking strictness.  Will the PC's aid them, fight them, or just ignore them?


----------



## kolvar (Jan 31, 2003)

Cool ideas, Anab, I think I trie some of thoese (g).


----------



## Vaxalon (Jan 31, 2003)

How would these scenarios use the rules we've made?


----------



## kolvar (Jan 31, 2003)

lets see:
all in all the sexual context of the themes, but specific fules:
1. spells to restore virginity or see, if someone is virgin. seduction of the virgin by a dragon, magic, that makes this possible, apart from polymorph, love, pregnancy. (some feats for the dragon)
2. seduction of the queen and her staff, pregnancy.
3. ???
4. Ok, we are in hentai territory here
5. well, this is rather obvious: seduction and sexual servitude
6. just a sexual theme, that forces the characters to rethink their attitude towards sexuality (depending strongly on the way, the campaign goes: would like to do this with some nuns (g)).

I think not all adventure ideas need to use the rules, some are just there to show to the public, that sexuality is a great theme to use in game sessions.


----------



## Psyckosama (Feb 1, 2003)

This is a character maintenance method. Rather then rolling for EVERY sexual encounter you do this once an in game month instead. This also take “out of view” encounters in account for “between game” time periods (you don't RP ever single time).

This is roughly based off of a system made by MA Lloyd for the GURPS system.

The Base chance of getting pregnant is a roll of 8 or below on a d20 with the following modifiers where a natural 1 is always a success and a 20 is always a failure.

Age of optimal fertility (in humans, 16-35): +1
Past age of optimal fertility: -1
Good Constitution (12 or better): +1
Poor Constitution (9 or less): -1
Nursing Young: -2
Actively trying to get pregnant: +2
Fertility magic: Caster level /2+1

Time based: 
One week out of the month: -2
Two Weeks: -1
Once: -4

Contraceptives:
Rhythm Method: -3
Pill (normal): -4
Magic (normal): (Caster Level/2 + 1) -1
Simple Barrier: -5

High quality contraception, such as careful and regular casting of contraceptive magic, magic items, close adherence to the pill’s schedule, or other reliable methods only seceded on a natural 20

Abstinence and Sterilization (Magical or Otherwise) negates the need to roll, baring divine interference.


----------



## kolvar (Feb 1, 2003)

Do we roll "for" pregnancy or "against" pregnancy? i.e. do we need to roll high to become pregnant or high not to?

How close is this system to the GURPS system, you mentioned? if it is far enough away, we could use it as a mechanism in a sidebar.


----------



## Psyckosama (Feb 1, 2003)

> *Do we roll "for" pregnancy or "against" pregnancy? i.e. do we need to roll high to become pregnant or high not to?*




Roll low for pregency, roll high for not pregnant. You add the +X to the eight (with a base 8 and an additional +1 a nine or below).

It's not clear but I'm no profresional and I wrote this late so it's not very clear.

I also didn't mention another part of the rule taken from the GUCK. IF you roll a sucessful conception, roll a d% and apply the fertility table on page 



> *How close is this system to the GURPS system, you mentioned? if it is far enough away, we could use it as a mechanism in a sidebar. *




Damn close. This was just a beta conversion writen late at night. It needs some revision to fit d20. In GURPS you roll a 3d3 and try and roll low for a sucess, and this shows. Here, I'll post a revised rule and the original GURPS rule... they're damn close, but I really can't see how to distance it.

I'll write a revised version and post a link to the original


----------



## Psyckosama (Feb 1, 2003)

This is a character maintenance method. Rather then rolling for EVERY sexual encounter you do this once an in game month instead. This also take “out of view” encounters in account for “between game” time periods (you don't RP ever single time).

This is roughly based off of a system made by MA Lloyd for the GURPS system.

The Base chance of getting pregnant is a DC15 with the following modifiers where a natural 1 is always failure to consceve and a 20 is always a suceess. If conception is sucessful roll a d% on the chart on p87 of the GUCK.

*Modifiers:*
Physical:
Age of optimal fertility (in humans, 16-35): +1
Past age of optimal fertility: -1
Good Constitution (12 or better): +1
Poor Constitution (9 or less): -1
Nursing Young: -2

Trying to get pregnent:
Actively trying to get pregnant: +2
Fertility Drugs: +2 to +4 
Fertility magic: Caster level /2+1

Limited Sexual Activity: 
One week out of the month: -2
Two Weeks: -1
Once: -4

Contraceptives:
Rhythm Method: -3
Pill (normal): -4
Magic (normal): (Caster Level/2 + 1) -1
Simple Barrier: -5

High quality contraception, such as careful and regular casting of contraceptive magic, magic items, close adherence to the pill’s schedule, or other reliable methods only seceded on a natural 20

Abstinence and Sterilization (Magical or Otherwise) negates the need to roll, baring divine interference.

The Chart from Page 87:
Fertility = base chance + constitution-bonus. 

	Base
Race 	Chance 	
Dwarf 	22% 	
Elf 	13% 	
Gnome	20% 	
Half-Elf	54% 	
Halfling	50% 	
Human 	77% 
_Half-Orc    89%_ (there was no Half-Orc entry in the GUCK)


The original rules: http://gurpsnet.sjgames.com/Archive/Rules/getpreg  

Feel free to modify/add to my conversion to distance them from the original.


----------



## Gez (Feb 2, 2003)

Psyckosama said:
			
		

> *Magic (normal): (Caster Level/2 + 1) -1*




You probably meant "- (caster level /2)" or something like that ?

Also, (caster level/2 +1) -1 == (caster level / 2).


I'll test that system, as I've a female PC that'll eventually want to bear children. (As a noble, she'll need heirs.) She's a multiclass aristocrat/sorcerer, whose bloodline boast to have been mingled with dragons' ones, which is the reason behind her family's nobility, according to their legends.

Age +1, Good Constit (14 Con) +1, actively trying +2, fertility magic +3 (at least), final bonus +7 or better. A 8 or better is needed, so about 65% chance (or better, depending on the number of XP she'll get).

Then, rolling on chart from page 87 (not a good name, the page count is likely to change  )

% chance to get pregnant: 77 human+2 Con bonus = 79%.

Now, the combined chance becomes simply 51.35%.

So, the second roll is made by the mother, and the first by the father ? Why two rolls for the same thing ?

It was proposed in the work-in-progress guide to use a mechanism similar to the critical rolls for multiple kids (roll a 20, you get a chance to have twins, roll again a twenty on the confirmation, you may have triplets, etc.).

The "threat range" (we should definitely find a better name) should be what ? 20 for races with low natality (elves, dwarves), 19-20 for normal, and 18-20 for races that breed like rabbits (goblins, orcs) ? Should the Constitution score of the mother be taken into account for this (since a frail mother is less likely to wait for several youngs without at least partial miscarriage) ? And if so, how ?

Finally, a little question. Player characters (but not necessarily NPCs) can always choose to fail their rolls (this rule is only stated for saving throws, but it's obvious one may voluntarily blunder an attack roll or an ability/skill check). What about this one ?

On the one hand, it's probably better in-game to avoid forcing pregnancy on a character if the player is opposed to, simply because this can ruin the fun for that player. On the other hand, this is neither a saving throw, nor a skill/ability check, nor an attack roll -- it's a kind of dice roll akin no other in the d20 system (I remember seeing in the work-in-progress a mention of using the Fort save for this roll, though). There's maybe matter for a sidebar.


----------



## Psyckosama (Feb 2, 2003)

> *
> 
> ----------
> Magic (normal): (Caster Level/2 + 1) -1
> ...




What I was trying to say was your caster level/2 + 1 made into a negitive. In a mathmatical statment it would be.

-1(CL/2 +1)

I need to think of a simple way to write that.



> *I'll test that system, as I've a female PC that'll eventually want to bear children. (As a noble, she'll need heirs.) She's a multiclass aristocrat/sorcerer, whose bloodline boast to have been mingled with dragons' ones, which is the reason behind her family's nobility, according to their legends.*




Thanks a bunch.



> *Age +1, Good Constit (14 Con) +1, actively trying +2, fertility magic +3 (at least), final bonus +7 or better. A 8 or better is needed, so about 65% chance (or better, depending on the number of XP she'll get).*




Sounds about right.



> *Then, rolling on chart from page 87 (not a good name, the page count is likely to change  ).*




That's more of a momentary thing to show where I took it from... it'll change, that's why I posted the chart.



> *% chance to get pregnant: 77 human+2 Con bonus = 79%.
> 
> Now, the combined chance becomes simply 51.35%.*




Not bad chances IMHO, but remeber, one after the other...

Also the Fertility spell adds 5d6 points to the Base Chance.

That's a minimum increase of 5%, a max, of 30%, and a mean of 17.5%... so her fertility chance could be anywhere between 84 to over 100%, likely being somewhere in the high 90s

I wonder what a woman trying NOT to would look like...



> *So, the second roll is made by the mother, and the first by the father ? Why two rolls for the same thing ?).*




It's like a critical roll. If you roll a conception then you roll a d% to check vs. your species if it was sucessful.  This is to acount for the fact that some races just breed faster then others.

Also, unless there is something seriosuly wrong with him in the verility department why should a male roll? Unlike women, men are almost always physically capable of sireing a child. 



> *It was proposed in the work-in-progress guide to use a mechanism similar to the critical rolls for multiple kids (roll a 20, you get a chance to have twins, roll again a twenty on the confirmation, you may have triplets, etc.).).*




Hmm... we could always apply that to this. Sounds good.



> * The "threat range" (we should definitely find a better name) should be what ? 20 for races with low natality (elves, dwarves), 19-20 for normal, and 18-20 for races that breed like rabbits (goblins, orcs) ? Should the Constitution score of the mother be taken into account for this (since a frail mother is less likely to wait for several youngs without at least partial miscarriage) ? And if so, how ?).*




Hmm... I agree... maybe low con should lower the threat range by one.



> * Finally, a little question. Player characters (but not necessarily NPCs) can always choose to fail their rolls (this rule is only stated for saving throws, but it's obvious one may voluntarily blunder an attack roll or an ability/skill check). What about this one ?*




No. This is one of those rolls that I feel the GM should make. The players control the actions of the PCs, but not every single biological function. 

This is one of those things I really don't think the player should even know about until they have a pissed off single mother hunting them down, or are having to make Fort check in the morning to avoid pukeing up last nights rations.



> * On the one hand, it's probably better in-game to avoid forcing pregnancy on a character if the player is opposed to, simply because this can ruin the fun for that player. On the other hand, this is neither a saving throw, nor a skill/ability check, nor an attack roll -- it's a kind of dice roll akin no other in the d20 system (I remember seeing in the work-in-progress a mention of using the Fort save for this roll, though). There's maybe matter for a sidebar. *




I think stuff like this is talked about with the players beforehand. It is as much part of life as death, which is a daily fact of life to the PCs. 

It really depends on the style of play. Let me take a page from Dragon 300 for this... well, more like use the format:

Lighthearted Game: Pregency has nothing to do with the game, except to maybe show the strengtin aparant NPC faimly bonds. Almost nothign to do with the PCs.

Standard Games: With Female PCs, these roles are talked about before hand and only if the player is willing or wants her PC to have children. With male players this diffrent... if he wants to sleep around TOO much then you MIGHT stick him with a pissed off father with a very pregnant daughter, bit no rolls.

Mature Game: If female PC partakes of sex, it's rolled for. If men have sex with women, it's rolled for. Sex and reproduction is a mature topic, and in a mature game if you play you may very well pay. 

Vile Games: Female PCs should avoid all forms a Fiend and Evil Dragon, for they all want to sire some form of half-breed spawn and she looks like she'd be a good mother...


----------



## Gez (Feb 3, 2003)

Psyckosama said:
			
		

> *What I was trying to say was your caster level/2 + 1 made into a negitive. In a mathmatical statment it would be.
> 
> -1(CL/2 +1)*




I know there exist differences in mathematical representation (like, in my country, we would use 7/3 when in the Anglosaxon world that would be written 2 1/3), but as far as I know, that would be written either:

-(CL/2 +1), or
(CL/2 +1) * -1.




			
				Psyckosama said:
			
		

> *Not bad chances IMHO, but remeber, one after the other...*




I know, I was just doing some over-all probability calculations.




			
				Psyckosama said:
			
		

> *It's like a critical roll. If you roll a conception then you roll a d% to check vs. your species if it was sucessful.  This is to acount for the fact that some races just breed faster then others.*




I know it's not like combat and you won't normally have several dozen of such rolls to make in one session, but I was just wondering if it was nonetheless useful to add extra steps. What I'm saying is we could achieve the same result in one single roll, by giving penalties to low-birth-rated races and bonus to fast-breeding ones.

Maybe we could give the second roll a real utility by having it represent something slightly distinct, like the probability of successful pregnancy. A failure would result in a miscarriage.

Then, if we go with that option, it should probably be turned into a Fortitude save.




			
				Psyckosama said:
			
		

> *Also, unless there is something seriosuly wrong with him in the verility department why should a male roll? Unlike women, men are almost always physically capable of sireing a child.*




Since there was 2 checks, I was just wondering.

Although the father may have something to bring in the calculation of the first roll. Notably, if he's in the optimal age (that last longer than women's one, but the quality and the quantity of his seminal fluid decrease after the andropause (male "equivalent" of menopause). As well as the probability to stay erect and ejaculate if he gets really old. A race modifier could also be featured there (i.e., elf male would give, say, a -2 penalty to the conception roll).

On this topic of races, I'm not sure if we should give half-orcs a greater chance of pregnancy than human -- orcs may breed faster and more frequently, but that don't indicate an orc/human hybrid will be more fertile (there are in the real world several example of hybridized creatures with a fertility so low they are considered sterile, like tigre/lion crossbreeds).






			
				Psyckosama said:
			
		

> *I think stuff like this is talked about with the players beforehand. It is as much part of life as death, which is a daily fact of life to the PCs. *




Well, that's still the kind of thing that we are expected to find in a book like this one, at least the "talk about that beforehand with the players" recommendation.




			
				Psyckosama said:
			
		

> *With male players this diffrent... if he wants to sleep around TOO much then you MIGHT stick him with a pissed off father with a very pregnant daughter, bit no rolls.*




Or a very pissed off husband ! 




			
				Psyckosama said:
			
		

> *Vile Games: Female PCs should avoid all forms a Fiend and Evil Dragon, for they all want to sire some form of half-breed spawn and she looks like she'd be a good mother... *




'Twould be tasteless to say women get the shaft there, but... Fiends and dragons can frequently polymorph self in a more human(oid) guise. Female PCs, don't forget to have a constant True Seeing effect, or at least to cast Dispel Magic on every enterprising male...


----------



## Psyckosama (Feb 3, 2003)

> *I know there exist differences in mathematical representation (like, in my country, we would use 7/3 when in the Anglosaxon world that would be written 2 1/3), but as far as I know, that would be written either:
> 
> -(CL/2 +1), or
> (CL/2 +1) * -1.
> *




*thinks* The second one looks good. Thanks.



> *I know, I was just doing some over-all probability calculations.*




Okay, just wanted to make sure. I didn't think I wrote the rules very clearly.



> *I know it's not like combat and you won't normally have several dozen of such rolls to make in one session, but I was just wondering if it was nonetheless useful to add extra steps. What I'm saying is we could achieve the same result in one single roll, by giving penalties to low-birth-rated races and bonus to fast-breeding ones.*




Hm... Well, I guess I need to figure out a table for the diffrent races. maybe...

Very Low Fertility race:   -4(IE: Elf)
Low Fertility Race:          -2 (IE: Dwarf):    
Moderate Fertility Race:   0 (IE: Humans) 
High Ferlility race:          +2 (IE: Orcs)

To be honest, the need for the second roll was my own reluctance to have somethign with such an overreaching effect depend on a single roll of the dice. With something this imporatant, I feel a confermation roll is required.



> *Maybe we could give the second roll a real utility by having it represent something slightly distinct, like the probability of successful pregnancy. A failure would result in a miscarriage.*




Well, most pregencies end in miscarriage, useally before the woman even knows she's pregnant.



> *Then, if we go with that option, it should probably be turned into a Fortitude save.*




Hmm... maybe... DC10 - 15 fortitude save. If you make the save, congrads... and you can't choose to fail it. 



> *Since there was 2 checks, I was just wondering.*




No problem. MAybe I should have been more clear. My bad...



> *Although the father may have something to bring in the calculation of the first roll. Notably, if he's in the optimal age (that last longer than women's one, but the quality and the quantity of his seminal fluid decrease after the andropause (male "equivalent" of menopause). As well as the probability to stay erect and ejaculate if he gets really old. A race modifier could also be featured there (i.e., elf male would give, say, a -2 penalty to the conception roll).*




Hm....

Impotent Father:             -1 
Very Low Potency race:   -2
Low Potency Race:          -1     
Moderate Potency Race:   0 
High Potency race:          +1 

I wonder how furtility spells should affect men... maybe a +1?



> *On this topic of races, I'm not sure if we should give half-orcs a greater chance of pregnancy than human -- orcs may breed faster and more frequently, but that don't indicate an orc/human hybrid will be more fertile (there are in the real world several example of hybridized creatures with a fertility so low they are considered sterile, like tigre/lion crossbreeds).*




Hm... *shrug* It's fantasy. That really never seems to be a problem in most stories.



> *Well, that's still the kind of thing that we are expected to find in a book like this one, at least the "talk about that beforehand with the players" recommendation.*




*nods* Amen... 



> *Or a very pissed off husband ! *




I can see it now... 

DM: The Capitan of the Imperial guard and a platoon of Pratorians are here demanding you surender yourself.
PC Elven Bard: What do they want me for?
DM: You remember that, and I qoute, "Really fine piece of human ass" two adventures ago?
PC: Er... yeah, what about her?
DM: She was the Emperess...
PC: Oh sh*t...
DM: And It seems she's recently given birth to a bouncing baby Half-elf...
PC: OHHHHHHHHHH SH*T!!!!!



> *'Twould be tasteless to say women get the shaft there, but... Fiends and dragons can frequently polymorph self in a more human(oid) guise. Female PCs, don't forget to have a constant True Seeing effect, or at least to cast Dispel Magic on every enterprising male... *




*nods* Yeah... they call it vile for a reason...


----------



## Clain MacFaileas (Feb 3, 2003)

*Prostitutes*

I'm not sure if anyone ever got around to doing this, so here's my version of determining who/what/how many prostitutes are in a community. I grabbed some real-world statistics to help me with it, but what more do we need?

* * *

A Town's Prostitutes 
As an addition to the Generating Towns section in chapter 4 of Core Rulebook II, you can use the following material to determine the number and kind of prostitutes found in a community. 
     After determining the population of a community, approximately 1% of that number will be involved in prostitution. If all of a community's power centers are good aligned, it will have only half as many prostitutes, while a community with only evil power centers will have half again as many prostitutes. A base of 75% of all 
prostitutes in the community will be female. This is increased by 1% for each lawful power center, and by 1% for each straight male or lesbian power center. Likewise it is decreased by 1% for each chaotic power center, straight female power center, and gay male power center. 
     1d4+1×10% of a community's male prostitutes are transgender. 
     The racial mix of a community's prostitutes is similar to that of the overall community, save that the dominant race looses 5% to 1d3 of the community's lesser races. For example, in a mixed community 79% of the overall population is human, 1% half-elf, and 1% half-orc. Such a town's prostitutes might be 69% human, 9% 
halfling, 6% half-elf, 6% half-orc, 5% elf, 3% dwarf, and 2% gnome. 
     The majority of prostitutes are commoners (95%), followed by experts (3%), aristocrats (1%), and PC classes (1%). Determine the class level of a prostitute in the same manner you would any other NPC. 

Finding the Goods 
Now that you know the number, sex, race, and class level of the community's prostitutes, it is time to determine where they work and what PCs have to do to find them. 
     A base of 35% of any community's prostitutes work the streets, either freelance or under the watchful eye of a pimp. This is modified by both the community's size and its power centers. Thorps, villages, and hamlets have an additional 5% of their prostitutes working outdoors. Only 25% of the prostitutes in small and large cities are streetwalkers, while in metropolises and larger communities this drops to a mere 20%.
     Every lawful power center reduces the percentage of on-the-street prostitutes by 5%, while each chaotic or evil power center increases the percentage by 5%.
     Finding a prostitute is a simple matter of making a successful Gather Information check; the better the check, the higher-level the prostitutes (and the more plush a brothel) one can find. The base DC to find a prostitute in a given community is 10. Such a success will locate a cheap commoner of little talent, walking the streets. 
The Gather Information check can be modified by the following:
     ? Each lawful power center in the community increases the DC by 2, while each chaotic or evil power center decreases it by 2.
     ? Looking for a brothel rather than a streetwalker increases the DC by 5.
     ? Expert prostitutes add 5 to the DC, any PC classed prostitute adds 10, aristocrats or monstrous prostitutes add 15, and a prostitute with any of this guide's prestige classes add 20 the check's DC.
     Repeated failures and retries at using Gather Information to find the local prostitutes generally ends up with the character drawing the attention of a pimp (which could be either good or bad), the local authorities, or a meddlesome member of the clergy.


----------



## Gez (Feb 4, 2003)

Psyckosama said:
			
		

> *Dwarf:* 22%
> *Elf:* 13%
> *Gnome:* 20%
> *Half-Elf:* 54%
> ...




As I said in the other thread, we should avoid using % when a modifier may apply. % are mainly for random treasures or random encounters (which I don't use heavily, I prefer to choose as a DM), random chance of getting wings if half-celestial or half-fiend (which, again, I don't really like, since that should rather be decided by the DM -- and the player if it's a PC), for fiends summoning some of their ilk (which, in my opinion, is a bad idea and a leftover from 2e, but there was another thread about that), and for stabilization roll (idem).

So, let say we rename this second table to something like "Successfull pregnancy modifiers".  At the base, that would be a Fortitude saving throw, at let say DC 15. Then we add these modifiers to the DC:

Baby Race:
*Dwarf:* +1
*Elf:* +4
*Gnome:* +1
*Half-Elf:* +2
*Half-Orc:* -1
*Halfling:* +2
*Human:* +0
----------------
*Orc:* -2
*Goblin:* -2
*Hobgoblin:* -4

Per extra baby: +2*
* Twins: +2, triplets +4, etc. If the save is failed just because of this extra baby modifier, this means that part of the babies survive, and part are miscarried.

So, a woman waiting half-elves twins would get a Fortitude save DC 15+2+2 = 19. If she roll a total of 19 or more, congratulation to her. If she roll a total of 17 or 18, she'll only birth one child. If she roll a total of 16 or below, the two babies are stillborn.

Let's take now a orc woman pregnant of a triplets of half-orcs. Her DC will be 15-1+4=18. A result of 18 or more means 3 babies, 16 or 17 means 2, 14 or 15 means only one, 13 or less means none.


My numbers have been estimated quite simply, you have a scale of DC. Medium breeders (humans) are at 0. Slow breeders are at +2. Fast breeders are -2. If frail (racial Con penalty), you go up one degree of difficulty higher, (i.e., elves go from +2 to +4). If stout (racial Con bonus), you go down one degree (dwarf, gnome, hobgoblin are example of that). Cross-breeds use the DC adjustment closest to their parental average, rounded up if need be.


+4
+2
+1
0
-1
-2
-4

Also, with this table, it is easier for an elven woman to birth a half-elf child than a full elven one.


This certainly may benefit from some fine-tuning.


----------



## Gez (Feb 7, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Anubis (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm looking for a good normal system for pregnancies.  I realize there is a lot of such information here, but it is spread out over a whole lot of posts, and I think perhaps it would be best to gather all the information in one place.

I'm not looking to start a game based around sex, but as pregnancy is a real-life factor, I would like to incorporate it into my basic campaign.

I currently use a system that goes like this:

Every character has a "birth rate" which is a fertility percentage so to speak.  Women also have listed what day of the month their period usually begins.  (This works in worlds with 28-day months easily enough.)  Of course the only time during a month a woman can actually get pregnant easily is the week immediately before her period, with lessened chances at different times of the month.

As such, in the seven days before the period begins, any unprotected sex gets a d% roll against the average of the two fertility rates to determine if a woman is pregnant.  To check for twins and the like, roll more times against the previous roll.

During the week of the period and two weeks before, the chance of pregnancy is reduced to 1/2 the normal number, and during the week after the period, the pregnancy chance is reduced to 1/10 the normal number.

This system has worked so far, but is there any more accurate system out there that is compiled in one place?  (I saw some on here, but many of those actually had a modifier based on whether or not the couple was trying to have a child, which in reality is never a factor.)

Anyone?


----------



## Anubis (Feb 12, 2003)

bump


----------



## Anubis (Feb 18, 2003)

BUMP.


----------



## Vaxalon (Feb 18, 2003)

We don't usually bump this thread.  People who are concerned with the project are subscribed to it.  If you don't get a response, a bump is unlikely to help.


----------



## Nik (Feb 20, 2003)

*I have a question*

I was once talking with some fellow DMs and one of them was  telling us all about a carnal dnd game he had once been a player in. He said the reason he quit was because the DM was constantly having the female characters have sex with a strange very charismatic wizard. when he would suddenly turn into his true identity. A Great Red Wyrm Dragon. Torturing the characters. 
 My Questions is should that be allowd and if it is What type of damge and how much should it do?


----------



## Sorn (Feb 20, 2003)

Nik: What is allowed or not allowed is ultimately up to the group. If nobody has a problem with it, why not. If people don't like it, they should make their feelings known. 

Rules on torture can be found in the Book of Vile Darkness. 

As far as damage goes, I am assuming you are talking about the dragon's wheenie going to its actual size within the female character. Well, I hate to break this to you, but reptiles don't have that sort of equipment between their legs. Of course this could open up a whole discussion on the nature of dragons, but I have yet to see any artwork depicting a male dragon having any external sexual organs like a penis. Hence the use of Alternate Shape to do it with species requiring that sort of thing. 

So, the only damage would be the dragon crushing her or her having her legs spread a little too far and then falling off the dragon.


----------



## Death By Surfeit (Feb 21, 2003)

If you're referring to the 'Size Matters' rules, a working copy is included over in the GUCK development forum. In your instance, a Great Red Wyrm (Colossal, +1 size modifier) has a member which is Large size alone, and hence does a considerable amount of damage.


----------



## kolvar (Mar 5, 2003)

Gypsyjinx has send a huge table with carnal wild surges. It can be downloaded on the site.
Post comments as allways on this board.


----------

